# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  .×.ماسنجرك تحت المجهر.×.

## hope

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..


في هالموضوع ,, طرحت عدة أسئلهـ تخص المسنجر ,,
راح نستضيف عضو\ه , ت\يجاوب على الأسئلة  >> الله يعينهـ ~_~ 

 لكل ضيف فرصه لمدة اسبوع
( ادا  مارد نختار غيره .. ) 



 الاسئله:

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟

س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟

س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 9 أو غيرهـ ؟ 

س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟

س 6\  كم عضو من منتدى في مسنجرك؟

س 7 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟

س8 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟

س9 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟

س10 \  كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟

س11 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟

س 12 / كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟

س13 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟

س14\  حالتك اللي تستخدمها كثير ؟

س 15 / تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟

س16/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟

س17/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال ؟

س18/ وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 

س19/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 

س20 /التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟

س 21 /رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 

22 /بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 

س23 /شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه ؟

س24/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن ؟

س25/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟

س26 هل تحب المحادثات الجماعيه؟
متي تستخدمها ؟

س27/  كم شخص يكون دائما متوآجد في مسنجرك ؟

س28/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟

س29/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ 
وليش ؟

س30 /ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ 
ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 

س31/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟

س32/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟

س 33 \ تقدر تستغني عن المسنجر؟ 
.. ليش ؟

س 34 \ كم أطول مده قضيتها بعيد عن المسنجر ؟

س 35 \ كيف تحب المسنجر ؟

س 36 \ متى تكره المسن؟

س 37 \  أكثر شي يعجبك في المسن؟

س 38 \متى تحط حالتك غير متصل أو بالخارج ؟

س 39 \شخص رافع ضغطك ..
ويش بتسوي معاه اذا كآنـ منـ 
 الأهل ............؟
 الاصدقاء .........؟


س40 \ اذكر لنا السكربتاات الي تستخدمها ...؟

س 41 \ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟

س 42 \ صور مسنجرك صوره سريعه وورينا اياه ..
.......................................... مع الانتباه لتغطية جميع الايميلات |: ) ...


أنتــــهـى ,,


وأتمنى لكم الأستمتآع في القراءه 
....................................... والأجابهـ ^_^


تحياتـــيـ ,,
HoPe

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اوووه فكره جيده يلا ننتظر كبريـــــــاء تجي وتجاوب

----------


## hope

مشكوره على التواجد ..

وبنتظار كبرياء .. الله يعينها ههه

----------


## لحن الخلود

الفكرة روعة 
وان شاء الله تشتعل نار
 تسلمين حور العين على الفكرة والله يكون بعون الي يطيح عليهم مجهرك

----------


## hope

مشكوره على التواجد .. وعقبالك يارب ..

ههه بجد الله يعينها .. الي بيطيح المجهر عليها..

بس فكره حلوه وبتسوي نشاط في القسم ..

بنتظار كبريـاء رسلت ليها ع الخاص  انشاء الله مااطول علينا

----------


## كبرياء

**  
*هــــــــــــــــــــاااااي*  
*وبعد تفحيــــــــــــــــــط وصلت كبريااؤؤووه*  
*سووري طولت عليكم*  
*بس قبل ما أنحط تحت تحقيقكم الحلو أبيكم تقولوووووووون مبرووووووك كبيررررره*  
*والسبب عودة خالي الغالي بالسلامه <<< عشان كذا انشغلت عنكم شوياات*  
*وعشان الامتحانات *  




*جاااااااااااري الاجاابه على التحقيق*  




*الاسئله:* 

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*والله كل يووم شكل وكل يووم لون* 
*حالياا برتقالي ورمادي*  
*I really can't see me without you*  

*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟* 
*اللون الاســــــود*  
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟*  
*الثامن*  
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*أميرووه أول شخص ضفته ؛* 
*أول من أضافني بنت عموو*

*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟* 
*حسب المزاج ؛ أحياناا* 
*سلامووو واحياناا هااي* 

*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟* 
*ضحووكووه البطه ؛ نكهاا*  
*يكفيني إن إنت لامن قلتي وشلونك ؛؛تطيب كل الجروح ويختلف لوني*  

*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟* 
*حسب وقتي بعد وهالايام نادرا الله يلعن الامتحانات  مطلعه عيوني*  
*واذا دخلت أكثر شي متصل واحيانا يمللني شخص مااا اسويه الظهور دون اتصال*  
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟* 
*7 رساائل*  
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟* 
*30 شخص ؛؛* 
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟* 
*3 ايميلات* 
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟* 
*اقبل ؛؛ اساله من يكون اذا صار في لف ودوران حذفته*  
*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟*  
*هع احيااناا*  
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ *  
*2  بس*  
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟*  
*لا*  
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟*  
* << ولد عم هذا*  
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟*  
*حاليااا نفس صورتي هنا *  
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟* 
*الاثنين*  
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟*  
*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااء* 
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟*  
*2 بس*  
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه*  
*ضحووكووووه البطه  نكهااا فووق*  
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن*  
*ميكروسوفت ساانس  <<< هع مالي خلق اكتب انجلش*  
*حوووروووه انتي اللي وراي <<< كما تدين تدان*  
*تحيــــــــــــــــــــااتي*  

*نسألكم الدعــــــــاء*

----------


## hope

*هـــــــلا وغــــلا كبرياائووو* 

*الحمد لله على سلااااااااامتك خالك*
*والف الف مبرووووووك*


*ونستينـا بمسنجرك وسوالفـ**ه* 


*لكن تاخدي بثارك مني * 


*زيييين الحين باجيب مسنجري والله يعييييني* 



*والله يوفقك ويعينك على هالامتحنـــــات* 


*موووفقه يالــــغلا*

----------


## hope

*ســـلااااااام*  
_يالله بسم الله نبدي بالتحقيق والله يعين_ 


_س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟_ 

_لما تتركني وحيد ..آتلاشى في غيابك !!_  
*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟* 
_أزرق فاتـــــــح زي هدا_  
_س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟_ 
_الماسنجر 8_ 
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟* 
*اول من ضفت ضفت نفسي  بس اول من ضافني ســـــر << هع*  
_س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟_
_مافي شي معين ساعات هلا وساعات نسدح وياها غلا_  
_س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟_ 
_مرت اخويي_ 
_والنك نيم_
_لي خمسة أهل العبا أطفي بهم حر الوبا المصطفى والمرتضى وفاطم وابنيها النجبا_ 
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟* 
_في كل وقت موجوده_ 
_عاادي على حسب المزاج ادا كان رايق اون لاين وادا زفت خلينا اوف لاين_

_س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟_
_صفــــر_  
_س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟_ 
_51 وبدون ايميلي يصيرو 50 لاني ضايفه نفسي عفــرر_  
_س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟_
_3 بــــس_  
_س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟_ 
_احيانا ايه واحيانا لا_ 
_لانه على حسب الايميل_  
_س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟_  
_كفيييير_  
_س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟_ 
_2 بــــــس_ 
_س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟_
_ايه كفييير ومعجزه ادا دخلت اون لاين_  
_س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟_ 
_ابتسامة دلع_  

_س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟_  
_ <<<<<_ 

_س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟_ 
_اكثر شي عرربي_  
_س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟_ 
_ماكتب واجد وادا بكتب كل مرره شكل_ 
_س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟_  
_واحد بس_ 
_س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه_  
_شخـــــص غالي مرررره والنك نيم_
_i,m lovly_ 
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسن ؟*
_ميكروسوفت سانش_  





_خـــــــــلصت_  


_يالله حيوو الضيفه الجديده الي بعدي_  


_الغــــــاليه ضحكوووه_  


_تحياااااااتي_

----------


## أسرار الليل

هااااي
وللهـ الموضوع فللللللللته 
حليوو مررهـ  :bigsmile: 
يلا ننتظر ضحكووه ونشوف اعترافاتها  :wink:  
يسلموو خيتوو حووور على هيك موضوع  :bigsmile: 
تحيااااتوو  :bigsmile:  :noworry:  :cool:

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*سالو قصدي هاي قصدي مرحبا اللي هوه هوه* 
*شخباركم وش مسويين* 
*نويتي عليي حوروه لكن اني اعلمش بعدين الدرس هناك*
*بس يالله ماعلى تعالو تقربو عشان تشوفو ويش فيه* 
*شوفو هدي خليه حيوانيه فيها النواه وهداك<<<ويش دخل الاحياء<<<هم قالو مجهر*
*يالله نسمي بالله قبل الاختباار* 
*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*يكفيني أنتِ لامن قلتي .."..وشلونج .."..؟ ..تطيب كل الجروح ويختلف .."..لوني.."*

*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*اللون الاجرق الفاتح <<<زي هدا*
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*لحظه بس بحل المعادله 7+1=8*
*ايه المسن الثامن استخدم*
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*عفر اول شخص ضفته ضحكوه البطه الا هيه اني يعني* 
*واللي ضافني والله مادكر*
*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*اوووه كلمات كفيره والله* 
*هلا.. هلو هلو هلوها.. مرحبا.. سالو.. السلام*
*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*
*كبرياء.. شوفوه تحت*
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟*
*والله شوفو يعني على حسب شفته فاضي يعني قلبووه مو راز فيسه ع الكويتر(الكمبيوتر) جلست ..*
*ايه ادا اني جالسه ع الكويتر متصل بس ادا قمت بالخارج وهشكل*
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*
*احم لازم يعني تعرفو ..؟*
*هع لحظه بشوف وبجي اقول ليكم ....نان حووو بيب*
*ايه فيه 6 رسائل*
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
*لحظه شوي بحسبهم ..*
*61 <<<الله يزيدهم*
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*احم عفر مادري يمكن يمكن 4 وما استخدم الا واحد*
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*
*والله على حسب ادا كان الايميل يوحي انه ولد ارفض بس ادا بنوته اقبل*
*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 
*ادا كنت ملاانه وماليي خلق اكلم احد*
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ * 
*احم ولا شخص*
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 
*نو عفر بس مره سويتها*
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
*ابو السهايه حسافه لو عندي في الكويتر كان حملته وحطيته*
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* 
*[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Nov2/qAG22651.png[/IMG]*
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*بالعربي*
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟* 
*امممم مادري دائما اغير وكلا اللي احطهم هبال* 
*بحط ليكم اخر وحده حطيتها..*
*وعرست البطيخه على البطيخ وجابو جحه <<<قصت داك ونقص العقل وياه*
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 
*واحد*
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه* 
*عصفورتي كبرياء..*
*سئمت يادراسة فارحلي.. فالقلب منك ضاجر متملل.. سنوات عمري جلها ضاعت بك.. وعقلي الفذ صار منك بلي..* 
*وبنت ماتعرفوها فديتها والله* 
*~ما أكثر الأصحاب حين تعدهم ولكنهم في النائبات عليك قليل~*
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن* 
*Microsoft Sans Serif* 
*وشوو يعني خلصنا* 
*شووويه واني افكرهم كفييير* 
*يالله ان شاء الله استانستو بحصه هداك اللي يسموه مدري ويش*
*اممم وشو بعد*
*ايه يالله رحبو بالضيفه اليديده..*
*أسرار الليل*
*الى اللقاء*
**

----------


## hope

حليــووه كفاااري هالحصـــــــه ..

بس مفل مااقلتي الاسئلة شوي يبغى لينا نضاعفهم << عجل اسرار الليل بتغيير رايها الحين 

؟؟ ويـش رايكم نزيد أسئـــله ؟؟


بنتــــــظار اســــرار الليـــل .. 

تحيااتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

ماشاء الله 
حماس اي زيدي عليهم الاسئلة 
<<<تحب تشنن على غيرها ههههه
بصراحة اسئلتش تخوف من دون شي كيف بس تزيدها بتصير فلم رعب خخخ
تحب تتابع الفاضيح:)>>>
يسلموا حور العين على الموتوع المتميز

----------


## hope

الله يسلمك لحــــن الخلود 

 الاسئـله حليووه ماتخوف الحين خليتهم  30سؤال كنت بسوي فيها خصوصياات بعدين غيرت راايي تالي ماحد يرضى يجي   :embarrest:  :toung: 

لحـــن انشاء الله المره الجايه يكون عليكــ << بزيدهم لك 50 خخخخ 

بنتظــــار اسرار الليل ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*أممممممممممممم*




*وين أسرار الليل*

----------


## أسرار الليل

ياربي !!! .. فشــــــــلهـ 
سوووووووووري وللهـ على التأخير .. بس وللهـ غصب عني .. :embarrest: 
حوووور لا غناااتي لا تزيدي الاسئله تكفــــــــي خليني ارد اول على الأسئله  :toung: 
يلا نبدأ .. واحد افنين فلافه خخخ
س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟

س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
وردي وساعات اسود 
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
الـ 8
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
اختي 
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
ساعات هلوو وساعات مرحبا وساعات هلا وغلا ههه :wink: 
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
ما ادري عفرربنت خالتي :toung:  من باعني برخص بالتراب ينباع 
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
ولله أني دائما وابدا ع المسن بس ايام الإمتحانات :wacko:  نااادر إذا دخلت .. اي 
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
عفرر 20
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
17بس 
/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
فلاااااااااااااافـــــــه واحد بايقتنه من عند اخويي واثنين بالحلال ههههه
_س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟_

لا لأن اخاف ينشروا الإيميل 
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
ساعات ولله  :huh: 
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
لا حراام كلهم حبايبي  :bigsmile: 
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
هههههههه اي  :toung: 
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
 :bigsmile: 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
ما اعرف احطها إهناا  :embarrest: 
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
طبعا عرررررررربي من حلاوة العنقريزي  :wacko: 
/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
دلوعه والدلع لايق عليها  :cool: 
_س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟_ 
واحد بس 
تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
سجينه الآهات 
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اكثر شي سجينه الآهات واقل شي بنت الله يستر علينا وعليها  :toung: 
 :kaseh: 
/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
ماني فاتحتنه مو راضي يفتح النحيس  :evil: س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟
 :huuh:  كل خمس دقايق  :bigsmile: 
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 
اي واااجد 
شكرا كثير كثير على الإستضاااافه وسوووري مره ثانيه ع التأخير واللي بعدي سلمكم الله .. اهممممممممممم
لحن الخلود

----------


## hope

ياااهلا والله اســرااار
<< تو الناس كان ماجيتي <<< خخخخخخخخ  :wink:  نحااااسه لازم تحرج  :toung:  
مشكووره على تلبيه الدعـوة غناااتي  :bigsmile:  
اسعدتينااا والله بوجودك معاانا  
بس بقوول شي في كم سؤااال تركتيه  :embarrest:  خخخ بس مقبووله  

يالله بنتــــظاار لحن الخلود  :cool:  

تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

حور العين وش هالخلعة الي خلعتيني وياها 
رسالة خاصة وقف قلبي لاني ماسويت شيء وبعدين اشوفه استدعاء مشكورة .

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
صمت الاسطر
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
اسوووووود زي هذا 
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
والله ماعرفش :weird: 
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
اول من ضفت اخوي
اول من ضافني صاحبتي
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هلا والله
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
رمز الوفا صاحبتي 
النك نيم حقها قلبي
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
دخولي في العصر 
لا ما احب اظل on line اكثر من ساعة 
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
90 رسالة حمص :wink: 
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك 
24
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
3 ادري شخصيات بزي الاخت
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
بالقبول بس لقافة ابغى اعرف منو ضافني :rocket:  <<<<<<<<<الي يشوفها كل يوم عشر عشرين اضافة حسرة ولامرة اجتني اضافة فضحتونا  :mad: 
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
لا على طول اوف لاين :coool: 
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ 
10
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
يس يس
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
ض33
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟
ما ني حاطة صورة
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
بالعربي
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ احب اكون غامضة ههههه
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
احم واحد ويالله 
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
ههههههههههه  :deh: 
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
Arial
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اكثر شخص اخوي 
اقل واحده صاحبتي
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟
ههههههههههههههه مالي باهشغلات فضحتونا بسكم عاد
 :mesb:  :rocket: 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
وحده :embarrest: 
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
الجرس استخدمها يمكن عشر ما احب احد ينسى اني اكلمه :mad:  :ranting:  
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
مجموعة بلوك ومجموعة فري :wink: 
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 
النك نيم تبعي حولي :lol: 
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
ههههههههه الله يجبر بخاطركم زي ماجبرتوا بخاطري 
من كم شهر قولوا 
اربعة اشهر :deh: 
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل
ايه اكيد انبسطت طلعتوا فضايحي  :rocket: 
لاتعليل من كثر فرحتي ماني عارفة اعلل :deh: مشكورة اسرار الليل على هالتوريطة 
حور العين جايلك الدور 
ومشكورة على الاسئلة الي تنشف الريق 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بطني يعورني لاني بختار هههههههه
جاك الموت ياتارك الصلاة 
لحن الوفاءفضايحش فضايح تعالي ههههههههههه :deh:  :wink:

----------


## hope

هــلا والله  لحنووه 

ايــه خفتي هاا 

يقولوو ( لاتبوق لا تخاف ) خخخخخخخخخ أأأمزح طبعاا  :deh: 
شـكرا لتلبيه الدعووه  :deh:  اسعدتيــــنا والله بهدرتش

واني عفر جاني الدور وخلصت من زمان  :toung: 

والعـــــــفوو حبيبتي 

مشكووره على الحضوور

وجميعــا بنتظار لحن الوفا



دمتـــم بود

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟

wmz angel

س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟

blue

س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
7 شي فيه غيره
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟

اختي اول من اضفت
اول من اضافني اخوي

س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟

السلام عليكم

س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟

صديقتي 
نك نيم حور العين

س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟

ساعه واحدة فقط
اذا ساعه يعني مو واجد

س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟

تتراوح مابين 60 الى 70 رساله يوميا


س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟

6 فقط

س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟

واحد ماني طماعه ويالله عليه

س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟

لا اكيد 
لازم يقولولي اول واوفق

س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟   

لا 

س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  

3 

س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 

دائما

س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 

ماستخدم

س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟

كونان
 
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟

انجلش

س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 

لا

س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 

انا يادوب افتحه 

س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 

لا يوجد

س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 


aril

س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟

اكثر شيء اخوي
اقل مافيه لانه الوحيد الي اكلمه

س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 

لا يوجد

س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟

حزت في نفسي لني كنت ما احط بالي 
واحد 

س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟ 

من اخدت المسن مسويتها الا مره
ليش ابي اجربه

س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 

مافيه ولا مجمعه اسوي يعني الى سته

س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 

ما غيرته ولابغيره
ولي هو wmz angel
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟

اوه قولي كم شهر 
سته اشهر

س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 

اكيد الاسئله طريفه وجميله
واسفه اني ما جوابت على جميع الاسأله 
فااسفه واتمنى انى مانزعجتوا  من اجاباتي 
ومشكورين على الاستدعاء المخيف
وعذرا لتاخير على الاجابه 
وذالك لسبب تورطي باني اكيد ماراح اجاوب على نصفهم 
يسلمو دمتم في رعاية الله 


استدعي عزيزتي دنيا الاحلام

----------


## كبرياء

* * 

*<< دااخله تقــــــرأ فضايحكم هههههههههههههههههههه*

*أحم لي عووووده  لقرأة المزيد*

----------


## hope

لحـــــن الوفااا


مشكووره حبيبتي على قبوول الدعوه 
انبسطناا معاش وبالذات على نك الحور العين الي عندش هههه
حياش حبيبتي معناا وكل يووم تعالي واقري الفضاايح زي كبرياء خخخخخ

دمتي بوود

----------


## hope

اييه واني اقوول الصفحه منووره الا كبريااء هنا 

حيـاش وفي اي وقــت <<   :bigsmile: 

اقري فضاايحهم وانبسطيــي عليهم

ههههههههههه


بنتــــــظاار دنيا الاحلام 

دمتـــي بــــود

تحياتي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*والله خوووووش فضايح* 

*تمــــــــــــــــــام التمــــــــــــــام*

*سوي تكنشن في ايجيب هذا نفر دنيا احلام* 

*عشان سوي انسر هو حق اموتشن مال انت*

----------


## لحن الخلود

ههههههههههههههههههههه


تشوفون الفاضيح وانا معكم 
دنيا الاحلام الي يمكن بلكت علي واو يمكن حتى حذفت ايميلي اتمنى بجد اشوف فضايحها
مشكورة حور العين على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الاسئله:



س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
تناثر داخلي نبضي دخيلك ابي لحظة تلملمني على بعضي
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
اللون البنفسجي
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
استخدم ماسنجر رقم 7
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
اول من اضافني مرت عمي واول من اضفت اختي
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
اهلين وسهلين يالله انك تحييها وتبقيها :cool: 
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
الزينبية << عضوة في منتدى ثاني
الحمد لله على سلامتك ساجده اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
<<<< شكها تعبانه البنت الف سلامه عليها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
بصراحه ماأدخل إلا اخر الليل
نعم افضل ان ابقى on lineعلى طول :wink: 
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
217 << من زمان مامسحت
ههههههههههههههههههه :cool: 
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
16 نفر :toung: 
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
الله يخلف واحد ويخب علينا بعد :toung: 
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
بصراحه ابادر بالقبول واجازف بس يطلعوا كلهم اعرفهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه :embarrest: 
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟
لا ولا مره سويتها  :noworry: 
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ 
ولا احد اصلا" شغلة البلوك ماتعجبني
<<< حركات :wink:  
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
لا 
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟
الوجه الي يتبحلس :toung:  
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟

 



س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
بالعربي
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟
ابحكي لك حكاية قلب حلف يمشي على دربك ورفض يسكن صدور الناس وجى يسكن وسط صدرك 
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟
اكثر شي وصلت له ثلاثه :embarrest: 

س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه
إذا ضاقت بك الدنيا ففكر في الم نشرح 
<<< زوجي :embarrest: 

س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن
mudire

س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اكثر شخص اخت صديقتي واقل شخص واااااجد
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟
<< مره ثانيه الحين زهقانه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه :bigsmile: 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
واحده فقط
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
نادرا" مو لازم استخدمها لأني بصراحه ماأحبها دائما" تخلعني :evil: 
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
مافي ولا مجموعة
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟
بين اسبوعين ثلاثه اكثر نك نيم ظل معاي شهر كامل
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
ماكملت سنه من شهر ربيع اول
ههههههههههههههههههه :rolleyes: 
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل
وااااااااااجد بصراحه لأن الأسئله حلووووة 
واحب اشكر اختي لحن الوفاء على الإستدعاء الحلوووو
ولحونه تبين تطلعين فضايحي هـــاه هين اوريك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
<< لاتصدقين :toung:

----------


## hope

*




والله خوووووش فضايح 

تمــــــــــــــــــام التمــــــــــــــام

سوي تكنشن في ايجيب هذا نفر دنيا احلام 

عشان سوي انسر هو حق اموتشن مال انت 



الله حيوو امير
عندك لغه هنوود بعد
ياسلاام
حياك في موضوعناا وانشاء الله المره الجايه الدورك دورك

دمتـ بخـيرر*

----------


## hope

> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> تشوفون الفاضيح وانا معكم 
> دنيا الاحلام الي يمكن بلكت علي واو يمكن حتى حذفت ايميلي اتمنى بجد اشوف فضايحها
> مشكورة حور العين على الموضوع الحلو




*حيااش اخدي راحتش وقت ماتبغي طبي في الموضوع << مو الدخول مجاني عفرر*

*العفوو حبيبتي* 
*مشكوره على التوااصل* 

*دمتــي بخير*

----------


## hope

> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> تناثر داخلي نبضي دخيلك ابي لحظة تلملمني على بعضي
> س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
> اللون البنفسجي
> س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
> استخدم ماسنجر رقم 7
> س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
> اول من اضافني مرت عمي واول من اضفت اختي
> س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
> ...



 
*اهلين وسهلين يالله تحييها * 
*مشكووره على قبوول الدعووه* 

*بسـ من تستدعــي للموضوع ؟*

*دمـــتي بكل خيير*

----------


## hope

*اسمحي لي حبيبتي دنيا الاحلام  بختاااار ضيف جديد بما انش طولتي* 


*والضيف الجـــديد هو المشاكــسه*

*بنتظارك ..*

*والسمووحه من الاخت دنيا الاحلاام* 


*دمتـم بخيير*

----------


## لحن الخلود

ما بيغيتوا تنادوا على ضيف حمستوني للفضايح
ونمتوا
 يالله يالمشاكسة تعالي 
 مشكورة مرة ثانية يا حور العين على الموضوع

----------


## hope

ههههههه اي يالله الحين بتشوفي فضايح المشاكسه وانشااء ماطول علينا 

الله يسلمك حبيبتي 

مشكورة على التووااصل ..

دمتـــــــي بخير

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
~*¤ô(F)ô¤*~ الـمـشـاكـسـه ~*¤ô(F)ô¤*~[/font]

س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
الأســــــــود
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
الثامـــــــــن
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
والله مــآآأإأإآآ ذكـــــــر
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هــلا ..السلام ... وانا ولا مرة بديت مع احد دائما هم  :wink: 
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
   لوالدنـيا     اضحكت لـيـ ..   وأنتا موفيـها   !  لدور وجهــيـ ..    عــنـهاوأصـرخ     بــ ع ــالي الصـوت  مـابـيـهآ

صديقتــــــــي من المدرسه
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟دائمااا موجوووده 

ودائما On Line

س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
صفــــــــر توي حاذفتهم  
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
58
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
أربعـــــــهـ..
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟

على حسب اسم الايميلـ.. :amuse: 

س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
No
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
 No :cool: 
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
No :noworry: 
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
هذا  :cool: 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
 

س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟

عررررررربي وواجد بعد 

س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 

حسب حالتي النفسيه كنت مبسوطه مضايقه :weird: 

س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
2 واحيانا كلهم 
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 

بنت عمي 

 ·.¸¸¸¸¸.ღ»روحـ طفلهـ«ღ.˛˛˛˛˛.·  

س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
مايكروسفت سانس
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
كلهم اكلهم  وأقــــــل شي موب لازم اقوووول  :toung: 
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟
مالي خلــــــــــق :toung: 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
تســـــ9عــــه
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
نــــــادر اذا صـــارو بطيين بالرد
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
مـــــــــــافي .. 
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟
المده الي اغير يووومين  واطول مده تقريبا اسبووع 
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
تقريباااا ثلااااااااااااث سنوااات 

س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل

أيوه
......

يــــــاخي يـــاحبكمـ.. للفضــــــايح بس اشوه اسئله سهله  :toung: 

استدعـــــــي  

لحظه اشوف من داخل المنتدى الحين  :wink: 

أيوه  آنسهــــ كرزة  :wink:  

تعآآآآآآآآآإأإأآآآآآآآلي هنــــــا

----------


## hope

*يسلموو على قبوول الدعوه* 

*وجااري ارسال رسااله لآنسه كرزه* 


*بالتووفيق ..*


*تحيااااتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

مســـــــــــاء الخيـــــــر للجميع ... أول شي شكراً لدعووتكم الحلووهـ ويالله 
نبـــــــــــــدأ...
س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟ 
·$20 :::::·$25 ليـــه·$20 مهــما كـبـر·$25ْ عمر ·$20 ||·$25 الـفرح·$20 وقتـه·$25 قصيــــــــر·$20ً :::::: 


س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
أسود أو وردي ...
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
أختي العثــــــل ...  :toung: 
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هلا بس ادا دق العقل عليي السلام  :noworry:  أو مساء 
الخيـــــر ...
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
 



بنت خالتوو <أدمنت حبك وأدمن القلب ذكراك وش عاد أسوي دام
سرت بعروقي ...
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
أوقاات واجد أكوون موجوده في msn وأكون on line
على حسب المزاج ...
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
10 بس ^_^ ...
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
21 وبث ... ^_^
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
اثنين ...
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
على حسب أكثر شي لاالا اذا عرفته من الشخص  :noworry: 
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
أحياناً ايه ...
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
ولاواحد ... 
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
لاأحيـــــاناً...
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
 :toung:  واحد يشبهه أحبه  :toung: 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
نفس صورتي الموجوده (الرمزيه )
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
بالعـــــربي ...
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
تتغير الرساله على حسب المزاج اذا كنت مفرفشه 
أولا بس اكثر شي فرفشه ...  :bigsmile: 
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
واحد بث ...  :cool: 
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
عاادي كلهم أستانس لين دخلوا كلهم فرفشة ووناسه  :toung:  
التوبيك تفضلوا  :toung: 
·$10 ذنبي تراه الطيب .. والطيب مبداي.. ·$19عايشه ولا عندي أبد سوء نية ..؟
 
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
مايكروسفت سانس...
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
عاادي كلهم نفس شي أشوفهم ونسوولف ...
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
كلهم عثل لكن تفضلو 
·$10 ذنبي تراه الطيب .. والطيب مبداي.. ·$19عايشه ولا عندي أبد سوء نية ..؟

س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
6 بس 
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
لامو واجد نادراً...  :toung: 
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟
مو مسويه ...  :noworry: 
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك؟
كل يووم أدخل يتغير أكثر مدة يومين ... 


س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
ماادري نسيت  :toung: 
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol:  
ايهـ ومرهـ عجبني الموضووع ويكفي انه من أعضــــاء عثل زيكم ...  :rolleyes: 

         أمــــــــــا العضو امم أمب alzahrani33
            وشــــــــــكراً لدعووتكم للكرزهـ  :noworry:   :bigsmile: 
                      تحيـــــــــــاتي 
                    كــــــــــــــــرزهـ ...

----------


## لحن الخلود

احم احم 
مشاء الله عليكم 
مضوع بمنتهى الروعة
 اي صح ختو حور العين معذرة منش بخرب صفحتش الش استدعاء بقسم الجوال العام اتمنى تلبي الاستدعاء

----------


## hope

> مســـــــــــاء الخيـــــــر للجميع ... أول شي شكراً لدعووتكم الحلووهـ ويالله 
> نبـــــــــــــدأ...
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> 
> 
> ·$20 :::::·$25 ليـــه·$20 مهــما كـبـر·$25ْ عمر ·$20 ||·$25 الـفرح·$20 وقتـه·$25 قصيــــــــر·$20ً ::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
> 6 بس 
> س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
> لامو واجد نادراً... 
> س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟
> مو مسويه ... 
> س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك؟
> كل يووم أدخل يتغير أكثر مدة يومين ...
> 
> ...






هلااا وكل الغلاا ياآنسه

مسنجرك انمااااا ايه  :kaseh: 

مشكورة لتلبليه الدعوة ياقلبي

دمتـي بخير 

تحياتي

----------


## hope

> احم احم 
> مشاء الله عليكم 
> مضوع بمنتهى الروعة
> اي صح ختو حور العين معذرة منش بخرب صفحتش الش استدعاء بقسم الجوال العام اتمنى تلبي الاستدعاء



 
ياهلااا ومررررحب بضيوفنا  :toung: 

ايه انشااء الله من عيوني الحين اطب عليكم بالقسم 

بس اسحب جوالي وجايه 

بااي

----------


## alzahrani33

يسلمووو ع الدعوه هههههههههههههه 

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
الايميل نفسه

س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
برتقالي او ازرق او زهري

س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟
ماسن بلس 4
او الماسن7.5

س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
الدحمي ( صاحبي)

س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هاااااي او سلام يا حلو

س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
أفنان / ¨°o.O (انا وانت حكايتنا مثل لعبه ..وطفل صغيرر) O.o°¨: 

س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
كل يوم ماعدا اوقات الامتحانات

س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
2

س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
بعد البلوك 9

س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
1

س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
اقبل واذا ما عجبني دللليييييييييييت

س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
لا ساعود حالااااا
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
كثير 

س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
لازم 

[URL=http://www.************/][IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/Lbx46245.jpg[/IMG][/url]


س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
بالاغريقي

اكيد بالعـــــربي ...

س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
مااحط

س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
على حسب 

س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه
مهند الزهراني ·$35مثل حس المطر ·$(075,122,245)حبك .. ·$35يجي فجأهـ بلا ميعاد ·$(075,122,245)..!

س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن
الظاهر سيستم

س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
ماني فاكر بس كلهم فاضين دوم متصلين

س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟
لو وفيت( الوافيه )
[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Dec1/BJy44120.gif[/IMG]
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين 
؟
2




س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟

مو كثير بالنادر


س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
بس وحده الاصدقاء

س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟
يمكن اسبوعيااا / يمكن شهر واكثر

س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
من الصيف 1428 

س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل
مومبسوط بس اللي مسوي الموضوع يعطيه العافيه ( يحب الفضووول )

 :embarrest: 


علللقتم الجهاااااااااز حسبي الله 
مين بعدي انتم بكيفكم تختارون 
*****************

----------


## hope

مشكور على قبوول الدعوه 

استدعـــي أمير العاشقين


بنتظأأرك ..


تحياتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 امير العاشقين اخيرا بشوف فضايحه 

يلا امير العاشقين انطر على نار فضايجك خخ

----------


## fatemah

ياليت تسو لي دعوة مرة بس خخخ<< يلعن قطة الوجه اللي كيذا 


تحياتي

----------


## alzahrani33

بالقوه فكة معاي الصفحه


ياحبكم للوناسه والطقطقه  


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## أسرار الليل

wo0o0o0o0o0o0o0ow
يلااا ننتظر أميررررر العاااشقييييييييين<<<<< بل بل هههههههه
الزهرااني .. أكيييييييييييييد مافيه شــــــــــكـ ولله هههههههه

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*لي رجعه اسف توني منتبه* 

*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*ولا يهمكم شوووفووا الفضايح العالميه* 
*ترا اغلب الايميلات ايميلات اهلي* 
*وشوفوا فضايحي* 
*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*·@[c=29] اعظم عذب الحب لاصار صامت مثل الطفل يفهم ولايعرف البوح [/c]·@*

*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*ازرق* 
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟*
*ما سنجر الثامن*

*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*امممم على ما اظن ابووي*

*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*

*السلام عليكم لو مرحبا لو هلا* 

*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*
*الوجــــــــــدان* 
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟*
*كل الوقت واذا ذخات شي اكيد اون لاين ما احب حركة الظهور دون اتصال* 
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*
*16 رساله منتديات شبكة الناصره كلهم* 
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
*88*
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*2*

*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*
*اقبل اذا شفته تلكع بلوك ودليت* 

*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 
*لا*

*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟* 
*ولا واحد*

*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* 
*جاهل حاط راسه على ركبه*
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*عربي*

*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟* 
*مافي*
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 

*ايميلي اثنينهم*
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه*
*ههههه بنت خالتي الصغيره حاطه الاسم نفس الايميل* 
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن*
*ايريل* 
*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*
*يمكن شبكووه ومرت خالي وبنات خالتي وبنات خالي* 
*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*
*طبعاً احلى نك عندي وخاص فيني* 
*الحب مدرسة أستاذها الزمن علمها التفكير دروسها التجارب حبرها الدموع قلمها الهموم* 

*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين* 
*اربعه بنت خالتي 2 ومرت خالي وخالي* 
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*
*استخدمها الى اكثر شي بنت خالي الصغيره* 
*لانها تختلع لما تكون ساهيه* 
*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*لا مخلي متصل وغير متصل ما احب المجموعات*
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*
*اظل ثابت على نكنيمين* 
*الحب مدرسه* 
*واعظم عذاب* 

*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*

*عشرة عمر من عرفت النت شوفوا كم عاد*
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*
*والله حلووو وتمام وكشخه* 
*لاني احب اشوف فضايح الناس* 

*خخخخخ للمعلوميه ترا انا من النوع الي اخلي الايميل مفتووح وانساه* 
*بقول ليكم قصة مره نسيته في بيت مرت خالي والكمبيوتر ما يطفي وظل شابك طول اليوم ولما شافته مرت خالي استغرب الكل يكلم ولا احد يرد عليهم* 
*وقالت لي السالفه وانا ضحك ههههه* 
*مافي فضايح لاتخافوا لو تبوا الباسبورد نعطيكم وياه يسلم راسكم* 

*اممممم اختار اختار اممممم* 
*بما اني شفت رسالة اختي حور العين في بيت ابو باسم* 
*نختار واحد من الثلاثه* 
*يا أم باسم يا عماد علي ابو باسم يا الاخت فرح*
*اختاري خيتووو حور* 

*واسف لاني طولت بس تعرفووا ما انتبهت الا لما قريت رسالة اختي حوور العين*

----------


## حــــايــرة

حلوه الفضايح
هههههههههههه
متابعه

----------


## أسرار الليل

وناااسه ..
يلا حووور اختاااري وإذا ماتقدري تلانا في الوجود ههههههه << أمززح << ياشين اللقافه .. خخخخخخخخخخ
يلا أني بعد متااااابعه

----------


## hope

ههههههههههههههههههه

لاتستعجلوو كلكم جاي دوركم 

مشكوورين ع التوااصل 


امير العاشقين

مشكووور اخوي على قبول الدعوه 

والله حيرتني من اختااار

سويت قرعه خخخخخخ

طلع فـــرووحه


تحيااااااتي

----------


## fatemah

وين فرووووووووووووووووووووووحة ترى طولتها وهي قصيرة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تحياتي

----------


## hope

رسلت ليها رسالة وان شاء الله مابطول

----------


## فرح

يااااااااارب شلووون هيك  :embarrest: ...
انا بجد احب الفضااايح بس ما احبها فيني :toung:  هههههه 
اعـــــــــتذر اولاً ع التأخير ..
ثانياً ابي اذاكر وافهم لاني صار لي فتره ما فتحت كتاااب ههههه
بجد مو فاااضيه هالوقت وانا كنت جاايه اخذ فره 
ع قسمي وشفت رسالة حووور ..
اكرر اعتذااار ..
انتظرووووونا ع المساء مع فــــــروووحه :embarrest:  :embarrest:  ههههه
مسووويه اعـــــــلان .؟.خخخخخ

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*خخخخ* 


*فروووح اميروو ما يخليك خخخخ شفتي كيف* 

*يالله متحمس هههه*

*تدري كنت بضيف اسئله بس خفت بعدين يتحول الدور عليي*

*يالله نحن بالانتظار*

----------


## hope

هههههههههه

حيـــــاكِ 

ولاتنسي هاا انتقمي .... خخخخخخ


يالله فروحه بنتظااارك لاطولي


تحيااتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
رووعة الموضوع
في الانتظار.فرح..
تحياتي
..

----------


## hope

*مشكوره على التواجد روح وريحان* 

*وحيــــاكِ معانا من جديد ..*
*منوورة والـلـه ..*


*دمتــــي بخير*

----------


## فرح

احممممم ..الحين فهمت السالفه / القصه / انتووونا اختاااروو :toung: ..
ان ورى استدعااائي انت اخووي   ملك العاشقين .>> جسووم <<
ياااااارب بجد كـــأني في امتحااااان خااايفه اقووول ما عندكم عصير شوكولاته كيك ..
ضيفوووونا ..لاتكونووون بخيليييييين ...اوو شكراً ع الشوكولاته بجد من القلب  :embarrest: 
ع فكره الشوكولاته من البيت :wink:  ههههههههههه ما انعطى وجه مو تصدقووون ..
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
وعجل بفرج امام زماننا الحجه المنتظر(عج) روحي فداء تراب قدميه الطاهره  
س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
انت الذي *حبك*في القلب مرسوم وطيفك رصدها انتَ 
*الحياه *وبغيرك اعيش محروم ياكيف الروح تغتني عن جسدها ..
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
ازرق &بنفسجي &اسودوقت لطيوووور :embarrest:  ههههه
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
الثامن
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
اممممم شــــــموووع >>.شمعه تحترق <<.
اول من اضافني بلا فضايح اعناااد ونحاااسه مابقووول  :toung: 
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
في هذه يعتمد ع مزاااجي وروقاااانه بجد اذا اطيووري تغرد 
ما ينفهم شنهوو اتكلم واوقاااات اعنااد ونحااسه
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
اعتذر ماراح اقول الاسم اكتفي بالنك نيم فقط
$*يادنيا دوااااره *طبعك دووووم غداااااره *$
هاا ما يرووح فكركم بعيد :embarrest:  تراءه انسااان قريب مني اكتييييير
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
بجد اوقاااتي مو محدده والا عاارفني يقدر يعرف اوقاااتي .
اكثرها آخر الليل . سااااعه ويمكن تزيييد اشوياااات .
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
10من المنتدى ومن منتديااات آخرى 
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
16واذا تريدوو تفضلووو ههههههه
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
وااااااحد
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
ارفض ما اقبل اضافات ما اعرفهم اي اضافه مجهوووله
مرفوووووضه .

س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
لا
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ 
ولا واااحد
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟
لا
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
الوجه الخجوووول 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
بجد مثل ماتشفوووني بالمنتدى وتغييييير
حسب مزااااجي تكوون الصوووره 
يااارب طلعتوووو فضاااايحي  :no: 
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
بالعربي 
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
لازلتُ طفله ببراااتي فااااقت الحدوووود والعقل ..
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
واااااحد
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
شمعة حياااتي شمعه تحترق..
غريبه هذه الدنياتعودنا على النسيان. 
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
احممممم  :embarrest:  بلا فضاااايح  :toung: 
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
حاليا نفس الصووره الموجوووده صورتي الرمزيه 

النك بجد اعتذر خااااااص  :embarrest: 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
لايوجد
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
باستمرااااار بعيد عنكم اعنااد ونحااسه فيني 
بجد اطفرهم بس اخااف عليهم يكون مار جنبهم جني :wink:  هههه
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
لاابد ما احب المجموعاااات ..متصل وغير متصل 
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 
مثل ما قلت مافيه شي محدد مزاااجيه ويعتمد ع نفسيتي وروقاااني  
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
يمكن سنتييييييييين
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 
بجد غير نمووووونه قلبت الهجه 
انبسطت اكتييييييير مو فيها فضااايح 
يااااحبي لهيك شغلات بس لاتطيح ع رااااس 
كل الشكر ع الاستضاااافه الراااائعه والى كااااتبة الموضووع 
والى من رشحني هووون ..
وطلعتووو الخااافي والمستووور ..
اتمنى لكم التوفيق 
انشاء الله اكوون نجت في الامتحااان 
متى الشهااااده ؟ :clap:  :deh:

----------


## hope

*ههههههه*

*مشكورة لتلبيه الدعووه فررروحه*  
*ودامش ماخترتي يعني اختار اني*  

*اختار فطووم*  

*موفقييين*  

*تحيااتي*

----------


## لحن الخلود

هههههههههههههههه
 :clap:  فطوم فطوم
بسرعة بصراحة الفضايح روعة

----------


## hope

:clap:  اكييييييد الفضاايح حلوه 
 
مشكووورة على التوااصل حبيبتي

تحياتي

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*اي خيتوو فرووح فضيحتك وراها جسوووم* 

*ههههه* 

*يالله نستني فطووم* 

*يالله فطوم فطوم فطوم* 

*هههه*

----------


## أسرار الليل

يلاا ننتظرش فطوووومه .. لا تطولي << ما تقدر تصبر خخخخخخخخ
متاااااابعه

----------


## hope

اسفه على التأأأأخير

بس الحين أرسل لفطومه رساله عن الموضوع لاني هاليومين مشغوووله حددي وفترات تواجدي قليله بالمرره وماقدرت ارسل ليها


وانشاء الله فطوم مابطول علينا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الله فكره هايله >> خخخ
عجبتني السالفه مره >> تنتظر دورها
يسلموووو 
تحياتي

----------


## hope

مشكوورة امووله على التوااجد

ولاتخــافي كلن جاي دوره << خخح ناويه على الكل 


اتـــمنى منك التواااصــل ..


تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

سام
اسفة على التاخير بس كنا باجازة العيد وتونا رادين 
وهاذي اجاباتي
س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
اللي يبيني ابيه والما يبيني ما ابيه
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
غالبا الوردي
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8,1
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
اول من ضفت خالي واول من ضافني حالتي
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
سلام عليكم  او هلا 
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
بنت خالتي ونك نيمها لنسعد ايامنا بلابتسامة بدل ان نملائها بالدمووع
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
ما في وقت محدد
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
20
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
80
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
2
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
اذا كنت ادري من هالضايفني اقبل او اسئل اللي عندي بالمسن واشوف او اقبل واعرف بعدين 
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
احيانا :bigsmile: 
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
6
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
اي حتى اللي معي انزعجوا من هالحركة هههههه
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
 :cool: 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
بعدين اجيبها لكم 
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
عربي 
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
اكثر شي احط مب فاضة او هــــلا فلانه 
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
1
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
ما اعرف  بس نك نيمه رجف قلبي من غلاك حلف ما يعشق سواك
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
Microsoft Sans Serif
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اكثر شخص وحدة من صديقاتي اسمها الاء واقل شخص وحدة اسمها سارة 
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
بعدين مع صورتي 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
2
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
2 او 3 عشان اتاكد ان كلامي يوصل وللاستهبال غالباههه
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
العائلة في عايلتنا والصديقا وفيها الصديقات العاديات والثالثة الغاليات وفيها احسن الناس 
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 
كل اسبوع اكثر نك نيم جلس معي اسبوعين 
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
3او 4
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 
اي  ليه مدري ههه


تحياتي

----------


## fatemah

س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: *  *
والصورة 


س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 



ها وش رايكم
تحياتـــــي

----------


## hope

*وعليكم السلام* 






> سام
> اسفة على التاخير بس كنا باجازة العيد وتونا رادين 
> وهاذي اجاباتي
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> اللي يبيني ابيه والما يبيني ما ابيه
> س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
> غالبا الوردي
> س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
> 8,1
> ...





*ياهلا فيش فطووم*
*طولتي كفااري* 

*ههههه* 

*مشكورة على قبوول الدعووه* 

*وعلى الفضايح الحلووه*

*وطبعا نسيتي تستدعي* 

*علشان كذا* 

*بختار أني*

*  شمعة تحترق*
والجميع بالأنتظاار

----------


## shosh

*عجبتني الفكرة وبانتظار شمعة تحترق*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*أحــــنا بأنتـــظارك يــــــاشمعه تحــترق*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*>>>متابعه من بعيييد*
*تأخرت شمعة ؟!!*

----------


## hope

:huuh:

----------


## لحن الخلود

وينها شمعة  :huuh: 

معكم في الانتظار ....

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احمممم ياعيييييني   :toung:  :wink: ع الفضايح 
بجد حااااااجه مسليه تحب هيك حركااااااات 
الموهييييييييم .
بس حبيت اخبركم ..حتى ماتنتظرووووون اكتير ...
*شــــــــمووووع شمعه تحترق* صاااار لها فتره غاااايبه عن المنتدى يعني بأمكانكم
تغيرووون الاختيااااار ...
لو تريدووون مني انا اختااار اي مو انا مااخترت نسييييييت :embarrest:  ..خخخخخخخخ
موفقيييييين جميعا..

----------


## hope

مـادري شمعة تحترق ليش تأخرت
أنشــاء الله خير 
بما انها طولت والمده أنتهت  
بختـار  
الأمـــــــل البعيـــــــــد

----------


## hope

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> احمممم ياعيييييني ع الفضايح 
> بجد حااااااجه مسليه تحب هيك حركااااااات 
> الموهييييييييم .
> بس حبيت اخبركم ..حتى ماتنتظرووووون اكتير ...
> *شــــــــمووووع شمعه تحترق* صاااار لها فتره غاااايبه عن المنتدى يعني بأمكانكم
> تغيرووون الاختيااااار ...
> لو تريدووون مني انا اختااار اي مو انا مااخترت نسييييييت ..خخخخخخخخ
> موفقيييييين جميعا..






عليكم السلام

اهلين فرووحه 

سووري والله 

مانتبهت حق ردش لأني فتحت الصفحه وطلعت فتره ورجعت كتبت ردي 

يالله المره الجايه ادا حد أنسي من بعده أكتبي أنتينا من نفسش ههههه

يعطيش الف عافيه حبيبتي 

جميعــا موفقين يـارب ,.,

----------


## hope

عدنــــا والعود أحمداً  :bigsmile: 



جميعـاً بنتظار شمعــه تحــترق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السلام عليكم

المعذره عالتأخير  :embarrest: 


س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
غريبه هذي الدنيا 
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
نفس اللي استخدمه بالمنتدى (أزرق)
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
ولد اختي
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
موكلمه اشارة تنبيه :toung:  وبعدها قوووه 
ومرات السلام عليكم
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
صديقتي والنك حقها بيت شعر من تأليفي :
 (دموعي لوترجعكم بكيت العمر مامليت .. لو أبذل مهجتي بحبكم يروح العمر ماوفيت)
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
بالعاده ادخل بالعصر بعد الــ 3 ونص
وبالليل بعد الــ ونص  
لا
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
16
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
14
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
2 واحد للمنتديات والثاني للأهل والصديقات
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
ارفضها .. أرتاب من كل شيء مجهول وأأخذ الحذر
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
 :bigsmile:  غير متصل
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
ولا شخص
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
اوووووووووووووو خخ  وااجد
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
الخجل  :embarrest: 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
حاليا ً 
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
عربي
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
نااادر لما أحط
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
واحد
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
...............
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
Microsoft Sans Serif
النمط عادي الحجم 10
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
 :bigsmile: ............
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 

(الله كيف أذود الشعر عن شفتي .. وكيف أمسك شرياني إذا نزف )
اخويي وهو معانا بالمنتدى بس موحابب يعرف بشخصيته

س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
2
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
هههههه لا تعدووو وااااااااجد
وليش ... امم نحاسه يمكن
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
لا مو مسويه
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 
حسب مزاجي مرات كل يوم نك مختلف ومرات اظل اسابيع وممكن أشهر ما أغيره
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
تقريبا 4 سنوات
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 
اي اكتييير حلووو 
تسلموو عالاستضافه
التعليل انو حسيت بقرب منكم
موووفقين

----------


## hope

*




السلام عليكم

المعذره عالتأخير 


س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
غريبه هذي الدنيا 
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
نفس اللي استخدمه بالمنتدى (أزرق)
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
ولد اختي
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
موكلمه اشارة تنبيه وبعدها قوووه 
ومرات السلام عليكم
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
صديقتي والنك حقها بيت شعر من تأليفي :
(دموعي لوترجعكم بكيت العمر مامليت .. لو أبذل مهجتي بحبكم يروح العمر ماوفيت)
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
بالعاده ادخل بالعصر بعد الــ 3 ونص
وبالليل بعد الــ ونص 
لا
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
16
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
14
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
2 واحد للمنتديات والثاني للأهل والصديقات
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
ارفضها .. أرتاب من كل شيء مجهول وأأخذ الحذر
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
 غير متصل
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
ولا شخص
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
اوووووووووووووو خخ وااجد
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
الخجل 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
حاليا ً 
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
عربي
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
نااادر لما أحط
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
واحد
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
...............
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
Microsoft Sans Serif
النمط عادي الحجم 10
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
............
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟

(الله كيف أذود الشعر عن شفتي .. وكيف أمسك شرياني إذا نزف )
اخويي وهو معانا بالمنتدى بس موحابب يعرف بشخصيته

س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
2
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
هههههه لا تعدووو وااااااااجد
وليش ... امم نحاسه يمكن
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
لا مو مسويه
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟
حسب مزاجي مرات كل يوم نك مختلف ومرات اظل اسابيع وممكن أشهر ما أغيره
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
تقريبا 4 سنوات
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل
اي اكتييير حلووو 
تسلموو عالاستضافه
التعليل انو حسيت بقرب منكم
موووفقين







مشكووره ع قبول الدعوه حبيبتي 

بجد اعترافت حلووهـ 

اتمنى انبسطي وياانا كثر مانبسطنا احنا 
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مـــــــــر حبا* 

*امم أختــــــــــــــار اسير الهوى* 

*تحياتي*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## hope

*يسلموو كرووزهـ .. جاري ارسال رساله لأسير الهوى*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
جاك الموت ياتارك الصلاة 
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
احمر
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
*
*اعز اصحابي واغلاهم
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
سلام*

*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*

*واحد من الشباب ونكه بس .......................

س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
آخر الليل
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟

27


10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
35
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
53
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
على حسب 

س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 


لا

س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
ولا شخص
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 

لا
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
الخجل 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 


س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
عربي
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟
اي شي يخطر على بالي يعني تاليفي

س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
واحد
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 

كنت انتظر شخص بس يوم اضفته تفاجئة كلامه وكانه راميني من فوق عمارة ههههه الشباب عادي


س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
كل مرة اغير
النمط عادي الحجم 10
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟


اغلا صديق وهو بامريكا لاني افتح المسنجر عادة عشانه

س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟

س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟

كلهم عاديين

س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟

مو دايما


وليش ... كذا بس

**س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*لا 
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*

*اذا مليت من الموجود*
* 

س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
**كثيييييير*

*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل
*
*بصراحة اي ولي الشرف ان اكون بينكم وليكم الف شكر* 

*وشكرا للاخت الانسة كرزة  لطلبها استضافتي بهالقاء الرائع*

*والف شكر للمشرفة حور العين*

*شووووكررررن للجميع
*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اووووه نسيت

استضيف الاستاذ شبكة الناصرة

----------


## hope

> اووووه نسيت
> 
> استضيف الاستاذ شبكة الناصرة







> *س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
> *جاك الموت ياتارك الصلاة* 
> *س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
> *احمر*
> *س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
> *8*
> *س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
> 
> *اعز اصحابي واغلاهم*
> ...








*مشكور لقبول الدعوهـ , سعيدين بذلك ..* 

*وعندك هوايه جمع ايميلات(53) ماشاء الله*
*لو غلط مادري ..*

*والنك يخووف بالليل* 

* لكن حلو عشان يخوف الناس ! خخخ*



*والعفوو ...*
*وزين انك مانسيت تختار من بعدك* 

*لأنه الكل ينسى واني احتار* 
* 

ع العموم شكرا لتواجدك الكريم ..* *
* 
**


*جميعــاً*

*بنتظار شبكة الناصرة ..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 
*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*¦[ ..يـكـفـي أشـوفـك كـل شــي بهالـكون .. ]¦* 
*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*نفس هذا اللون* 
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*8*
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*الصراحه ما اذكر من اول من اضفت لأنه من زمان* 
*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*على حسب مرحبا او السلام عليكم*  
*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*
*•.·´¯`·.·• القــ المكسور ـلب •.·´¯`·.·•* 
*وغني عن التعريف*
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟*
*علطول داخل بس الظهور دون اتصال*  
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*
*6*
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
*50*
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*واحد والثاني قليل ادخله مسويه حق المنتديات* 
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*
*اذا قبلها ما كنت عاطي ايميلي احد من اصحابي علطول ترفض*
*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 
*الظهور دون اتصل* 
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ * 
*مافي احد*
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 
*دائما غير متصل*
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
*الاغاظة* 
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* 
**
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*عربي*
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟* 
*الرسالة الموجودة دلحين هي*
شيعتي في كل واد .. ألبسوا ثوب السواد .. واعلنوا يوم الحداد .. يالثارات الحسين
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 
*واحد*
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه* 
*مافي احد محدد*
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن* 
*Microsoft Sans Serif*
*النمط عادي*
*الحجم 10*
*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*
*بما ان هوه ظهور دون اتصال مافي اكثر واقل*
*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟* 


*القلوب التى تغسلها الدموع .. لا يتراكم عليها الصدأ*  

*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*
*7*
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*
*دائما*
*وليش ... اذا تكلمت وسكت ارسلت ليه*
*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*لا* 
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*
*قليل الا اذا شفت واحد حلو* 
*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*وايد مره*
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*
*الحمد الله انبسطت* 
*التعليل اشكر اسير الهوى على الاستضافة ..*
*وتسلمي خيتو حور على طرح هالموضوع ..*
*واما الاختيار اخليه عليك* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## hope

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*
> 
> 
> *س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
> *¦[ ..يـكـفـي أشـوفـك كـل شــي بهالـكون .. ]¦* 
> *س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
> *نفس هذا اللون* 
> *س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
> *8*
> ...






*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*الله يسلمك خيوو ..  سعيدين بقبوولك دعوتنــا المتواضعــه* 

*ومستمتعين بمكونات  مسنجرك* 

*وبما انك تركت الاختيار ليي بختار الاخ العزيز القلب المكسور*

*دمت ودمنا جميعـاً بخير*

----------


## كبرياء

*  <<<< رازه الوجه بس كذاا تقرأ*

*يعطيكم العـــــــــــــاافيهـ* 

*تح ــــــــــــيااتوو*

----------


## hope

*منوورهـ كبريــاء* 

*الله يعافيك حبيبتي ..*

* مشكووره لرزه الوجه خخ* 

*لاعدمنا توااصلك*

----------


## القلب المكسور

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*

*•.·´¯`·.• القــ المكسور ـلب •.·´¯`·.•*

*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*أحمر غامق*
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*مسنجر الثامن بلاس*
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*

*شبكة الناصرة*
*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*السلام عليكم*

*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*

*خالي والنيك نيمه وجه الخير*
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟*
*وقت مان فاضي*
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*

*توني حاذفنهم 30 رساله*

*10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
*38 شخص*
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*38 ايميل*
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*
*اقبل بس اسوي ليه حطر عشان اكون عارف ان دا الايميل جديد وادا شبك اكلمة غرفتة خليتة ما عرفتة حدفتة* 

*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 


*لا*

*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ * 
*اربعة ايملات الانة جدد ما اعرفهم*
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 

*احياناً*
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
*ما في شىء معين على حسب الحوار*
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* 

*اسف ما اقدر احطه الان صورتي الشخصية*
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*عربي*
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟*
*ما حط شىء معين كل يوم اغيرها*
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 
*واحد*
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه* 

*ما في شخص معين*

*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن* 
*Microsoft Sans Serif**النمط عادي*
*الحجم 10*

*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*


*شبكة الناصرة وتقل شخس اسير الهواى*

*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*

*ما في شىء معين عجبني الاني ما ادخل واجد*
*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*

*ما في احد حالين*
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*

*ايه استخدمها*


*وليش ... ادا تاخر في الرد*

*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*لا* 
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*

*ساعة تقريباً*


*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*ما ادكر بس من زمان*

*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*

*اكيد انبسط اكثير يكفي اكون بين اعضاء الاحباء*
*ام من اختار فانتي اختاري خية*

*ومشكوره اختي حور العين على الاستضافة*
*تحياتي للجميع*
*القلب المكسور*
*المراقب العام*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أحنـا مسمرين علـى فضايحكم خخخخخخخ





واغلى تحية

----------


## Malamh Cute

*<<منــــــووورين الجميـــــــــــــع* 

*جايهـ بس فضوول* 

*بأنتظار بقية الأعضـــــاء الحلـــــووين* 

*تحياتي*

*كرووزهـ*

----------


## hope

> *س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
> 
> *•.·´¯`·.• القــ المكسور ـلب •.·´¯`·.•*
> 
> *س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
> *أحمر غامق*
> *س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
> *مسنجر الثامن بلاس*
> *س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
> ...




 
*العفوو خيووو .. استمتعنا بتواجدك معنـا*

*مشكوره لقبولك الدعوه  ..*

*بالنسبه للأختيار أختـار أسيرة شوق*

----------


## hope

> أحنـا مسمرين علـى فضايحكم خخخخخخخ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> واغلى تحية








*ياهلا وغلا اسورهـ ..*

*الحين دور فضايحك انتي خخخ * 

*مشكوره لتواجدك الرائع ..*

* لاعدمتك*

----------


## hope

> *<<منــــــووورين الجميـــــــــــــع*  
> *جايهـ بس فضوول*  
> *بأنتظار بقية الأعضـــــاء الحلـــــووين*  
> *تحياتي* 
> 
> *كرووزهـ*



 


*مشكوره لتواصلك كرووزهـ*

----------


## فرح

ياااارب اش كثر حلوووه الفضايح هوووون 
مــــــلانه قلت خلني اشوووف الفضااااايح هههه
تموووت عليها .بجد حلووووين 
يسلموووووو
_بنتظااااار الضيف/ه_

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*السلام عليكم* 



*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*[c=#8B32C0][c=#0080FF][c=#8654BC]أحبـــكـ[/c][/c]،[c=#0080FF]أحبـكـ،[/c]يــأغلـى من عيني[/c]*
*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر* 
*عنابي*
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*8 الثامن*
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*مـادكر*
*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*هلا*
*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*
*صديقتي ونك نيمها(هذي السنه برد العوامية متغير)*
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟* 
*ماحب واجد*
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*

*696 (كلهم من شبكة الناصرة)* 
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
*62 جني هه*
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*واحد على قد حالي*
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*
*أقبل الإضافة وأذا شفته ولد احضره واذا بنت اكلمها*
*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 
*أي*
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ * 
*الدنيا يمكن 25*
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 
*لا*
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
*زي هـدا* 
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* 

**
*س18/التـو**بيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*

*بـالعربي*
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟* 
*حسين مني وأنا من حسين*

*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 
*واااحد لأنه ماعندي الى أيميل واحد*

*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه* 
*أممم مافي أحد معين*
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن* 
*k nasim*
*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*

*أختي وأخوي أكثر شيء*
*واقل شيء صديقاتي*

*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*
*أحبك هــذا حظي الي انكتب*
*مافي صورة عجبتني واجد*
*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*
*10*
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*
*على حسب الي ابي اكلمها وهي داخله ارسل اشارة التنبيه*
*وليش أستحدمها؟ عشــان انبهم هههه*
*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش* 
*مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*مـاني مسمية مجموهات*
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*
*ولله اغيره بـأستمرار كل ثلاثة ايام*
*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*سنتين* 
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*


*هههههه*
* 
أستانست وااااااجد معاكم


تسلمي حوووور على الإضافة 
*
*وأختاااار*

*فرح*

----------


## hope

*طبعا أسوورهـ اختارت فروحه , وفروحه اخترناها من قبل*

*نيابه عن أختي اسيرة .. أختار واحد فاضي* 

*جميعا بنتظار واحد فاضي*

*تحياتي*

----------


## حكاية حب

والله حركاات
 اول مره يخطر ببالي افتح هذا المووضووع 
بس موضووع شيء 
ويالله ننتظر الاخ وااحد فااضي
حكاية

----------


## hope

> والله حركاات
> 
> اول مره يخطر ببالي افتح هذا المووضووع 
> بس موضووع شيء 
> ويالله ننتظر الاخ وااحد فااضي
> 
> حكاية






*مشكوه ع التواصل*

----------


## واحد فاضي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*ما دخلت قبل شوي الا حاجه تولع وتطفي* 
*قلت ما يندرى منهوه اللي داز ليي مكتوب* 
*الا خيتي حور العين* 
*تآمري أمر خيتي* 
*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*كلّو عند العرب صابون* 
*ووقت الضيق ما ظل في الوادي شجر*

*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*أزرق ...ووقت لطيووووور أسود ولا بني* 
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*مسنجر 8*
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*

*أول من أضفت ..صاحبي أبو الجمر*
*وأول من أضافني ....العقيد* 
*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*شحوالكم ....زينينه....بلا هدره واااااايد*

*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*

*واحد >>>>>>غفيف ....مبتلش فيه هههههههه*
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟*
*حسب الفضاوه ...بس أكفر شي الخميس والجمعه* 
*أيام الإسبوع ملخبط الوقت*
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*

*ما أخلي شي* 
*وآخر مررره هالإسبوع 45 رساله* 

*10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
*25 واحد* 
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*5 ايميلات*
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*
*يعني على حسب* 
*وقت الزهق أدور لي على واحد زهقان من الشباب* 
*وما أعطي وجه أي واحد هههههههه*

*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 


*حسب لطيور هههههه*

*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ * 
*حارسو با أعدهم .....واحد ...فنين ....فلافه* 
*...أممممممم ....إيه مسوي لـ12 بس* 
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 

*يعني* 
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
 :wink: * <<< نسيب هذا الكبير* 
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* 

*ما أثبت على صوره أبد هالأيام طايح بصورة*
* الورع ......**زين*  
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*كلو عربي*
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟*
*ما فيه شي ثابت ...مو بس كل يوم* 
*الا في اليوم أحيانا ً فلاف مرات* 
*--هذا اذا دخلت يعني* 
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 
*واحد ....فنين* 
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه* 

*أبو النار* 
*شاي مخدر وزقاره .....وأحلى سياره* 
*بلا حب بلا خرابيط ....عربجي الديره* 

*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن* 
*comic sans ms*

*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*


*صاحبي في أمريكا وواحد فاني في العراق* 
*وأقل شي <<<الغفيف اللي رقم سته هههههه*

*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*

*ما في شي معين* 
*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*

*ما فيه مسنجره الحين ....دحين قعده بس* 
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*

*ما يمديني* 


*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*مجموعه وحده* 
*شباب باب الحاره* 
*واللي فيها شلتنا اللي كنا في الدراسه من الفانويه* 
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*

*ما فيه شي معين* 

*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*ما أتذكر ....بس ما كنت أحبه لهناك* 
*الحين أطقطق عليه بس* 

*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*

*انبسطنا .....وانفضحنا هههههههههه* 
*عند بعض الناس اللي يدخلوا المنتدى وبس يقروا ولا هم راضيين يسجلو ههههه*

*مشكورررره خيتي على الإستضافة* 

*وأختار ...أختار ......أختار* 
*بس شوي عاد ...أيه أختار* 
*خيتي نوارة الدنيا*

----------


## hope

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *ما دخلت قبل شوي الا حاجه تولع وتطفي* 
> *قلت ما يندرى منهوه اللي داز ليي مكتوب* 
> *الا خيتي حور العين* 
> *تآمري أمر خيتي* 
> *س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
> *كلّو عند العرب صابون* 
> *ووقت الضيق ما ظل في الوادي شجر*
> ...





ياسلااام ع الفضايح هههه

وعاد يالفضيحه عند ضيوف المنتدى الي يقرو   :evil:  << دائما تشوف ضيوف واجد على الموضوع  :weird:  


على العمووم .. مشكوور وتسلم لقبول الدعوه .. استمتعنا معك  :bigsmile:  ..

وبنتظار خيتنا نوارة الدنيا

دمتم بخير

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
اسمي 
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
أسود
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
عفر 8
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
ما أتذكر صار له 8 سنين
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هلوووو او صباح الخير يا زعم ما ادخل غير الصبح
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
صديقة عراقية عايشة بألمانيا 
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
الصباح والفجريات
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
لا تفشلوني عاد حوالي ستة وعشرين ألف رسالة  واجد مو بس مالي خلق افتح الرسائل خاصة من المنتديات
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
اممممممم واجد بس مو كلهم اعرفهم صار لي من .قبل سنة هجوم تتاري من فلسطيينيين وفلسطينيات ومو عارفة شلون اتصرف وياهم فخليتهم براحتهم وبطلت ادخل المسنجر الا للضرورة ومن ادخل الاقي كومة اضافات
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
اثنين على الهوت وواحد على الياهو 
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
ساعات ارفض وغالبا اقبل واعطيه بلوك
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
لا
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
عاد واجد ما اقدر اعدهم
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
لا ما احب هالسوالف
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
الابتسامة والوردة
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
وردة انا مصورتها من حوالي 4 سنوات
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
اسمي بالانجليزي
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
ما احط رسائل شخصية ولا أعرف
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
واحد
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
وحدة صاحبتي من جدة
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن
microsoft sans serif 
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
ما فيه احد معين 
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
عاشقة الجنة هذي وحدة اردنية
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
4
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
ما احبها مزعجة حدها
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
ما اسوي مجموعات كله عايم على كله
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 
من عمر جدي وهو نفس النك نيم
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
من 8 سنوات
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 
انبسطت لعدة اسباب 
بالاول الي اختارني اخ عزيز 
الثاني لاني حسيت بالقرب منكم لاني بصراحة للحين مو قادرة اندمج  مع كل الاقسام 
استحي ههههههه
شكرا وانا اختار 
اممممممممم
تمثال انسان

----------


## hope

> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> 
> اسمي 
> س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
> أسود
> س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
> عفر 8
> س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
> ما أتذكر صار له 8 سنين
> ...






*اهليييين وسهليييين نواره*

*مشكووره حبيبتي على قبول الدعوهــ*

*والله أحنـا مبسوطين أكثر بوجودك وعاد لاتنسي كل يوم تعالي القسم << والحيا طيريه بلاش حياء مانبغاه خخخ*

*يسلموو ع الفضائح الحلووهـ* 
*وبنتظار خينا تمثال أنسان*

*دمتم بخيير*

----------


## تمثال أنسان

> الاسئله: 
> 
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> تمثال انسان
> س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
> 
> أسود
> س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
> 8
> ...





عذرا على التأخير في الرد.

أجعل لك حرية الأختيار
وألف شكر على الموضوع

----------


## hope

> الاسئله: 
> 
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> تمثال انسان
> س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟ 
> أسود
> س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
> 8
> س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟ 
> ...



 
*مشكوور اخوي ع قبوول الدعــووهـ يااهلا فيك*  
*أخـتار أميره المرررررح*

----------


## Princess

مرحبااا 
هااا مسز حور
وطيحتيني هوون.. ما شالله عليكم تحقيق عالمي..
يللا ويش ورانا .. بسم الله..
هو عندي 3 ايميلات بس اجوبتي بتكون على الأقدم فيهم
س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
وعاد غالينا الـ (اسم منتدى) من بعد غياب 
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
كحلي
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
عفر ما اذكر من زمان
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
 :bleh: 
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
soud << خالي 
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
اوقات متفرقه حسب المزاج و 24 ساعه بالخارج  :toung: 
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
173  :embarrest: << استمل افتحهم
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
63  :weird: بعد التصفيه وحذف الزوائد
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
3 .. 2 استخدمهم .. 1 فاضي
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
ارفض .. الا اذا ترك رساله من هو..؟؟
واحيانا اذا شاكه اقبل واحط بلوك وارسل رساله عالميل مين ؟؟؟
بس ما يندرى بهالزمن وبلاويه
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
24 ساعه بالخارج .. وصلت القطب الجنوبي على قولتهم
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
كانو 6  :toung:  بس بعد التصفيه حذفتهم موليه
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
ايه احيانات وايدات بعد
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
 :bleh: ... وواحد يحرك حاجب واحد
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/7wo96602.jpg[/IMG]
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
عربي واغلب الأحيان مقاطع من روائع الشيخ الأكرف حفظه الله
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
مافي رساله معينه .. تتغير حسب المزاج.. بس اكثر وحده ظلت فتره طويله..
كثرة حسادك شهادة لك على نجاحك..
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
2
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه ؟؟
تم افتتاح منتديات....... 
هالنك لثنتين من اغلى ناسي 
ودي اعرف قصة قلبي معاك << لأمل الظهور
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن ؟؟
الشهيد محمد الدرة
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اكثر شي .. ثنتين من منتدى ثاني .. وامل الظهور
وعمي... واقل شي .. واااايد ناسات قليل اكلمهم 
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
ليه نشكي من شكانا.. نرمي عالدنيا بلانا .. نظلم الوقت ونلومه والخطأ دايم خطانا
7
7
نك لوحده من شلة الحاسب حبايبي الله يذكرهم بالخير 
---------------
والصورة لنفس اللي استانس اذا دخلت ..
تم افتتاح منتديات ...
7
7
[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/41d97306.jpg[/IMG]

س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
7
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
اذا احترقت اعصابي .. من سالفه يحاولو يقهروني بها  :embarrest: 
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
الأهل ..
المنتدى..
الشله..
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 
هذا اغير نك نيمي بين فتره وفتره يعني بين كل شهرين حسب المزاج 
بس الثاني على طول ..
كثر ما ذبلت احلامي .. كثر ما هالدهر يقسى..
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
3
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 
نص ونص .. التعليل .. دورتو راسي وغربال .. :wacko:  :toung:  

يسلموو عالتحقيق العالمي .. 
واختار بعدي .. 
سيناريو اذا ما اخترتووها
واذا اخترتوها
شذى الزهراء
واذا اخترتووها
على كيفش حور حطي اللي ما اختاروه 
يللا مع السلامه.. سلمني الله  :toung: 
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## hope

هلاوالله مسز اموره  :noworry: 
هذا واجبنا نطيح الكل هون ياغناتو  
مشكوره لقبولك الدعوه 
وسيناريو ماخترناها يعنو طيحتيها في الفخ  :weird:  
بنتظارها ..

----------


## سيناريو

*أولاً أحب أشكر خيتو حور على الالتفاته* 
*مشكورة ياقلبي* 
*ربي يعطيك العافية* 
*نبدأ*
*1*
*2*
*3* 



*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟* 
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!في تلافيف دماغــــــي سؤال!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*أي لون بس الأغلب بني أو أسود* 
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*8* 
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*صديقة الطفولة ليومي هذا*
*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*هلا*
*أو السلام عليكم*
*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*
*عفر مادري تصدقوا لأن خخخخخ مسنجري مشترك مع أختي*
*رغم ان عندي ايميل ثاني للمنتدى بس* 
*>>>>نحااااسه....*
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟*
*قلييييييييل ماأحب اقعد كثييييييير لان احس ضياع وقت*
*بس ادخل وأسولف ساعات إذا فتحته وبالصدفه شفت احد واتسلى..*
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*
*53رساله* 
*وفي المسنجر الثاني الخاص بالمنتدى يوصل العدد 1525*
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
*15 نفر*
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*2*
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*
*امممم سوم تاااااااايم*
*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 
*أبداً مو موجوده يعني لا... أسكره وانتهينا*
*لأن ورايي واجد نفر يبغى يفتح ايميلوهههه*
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ * 
*ولا نفر*
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 
*لا*
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
*ذاك اللي يضحك وايده على فمه ووووو متنوع على حسب الكلام*
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* 
*تتغيربين الفينة والأخرى هههههه* 
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*عربي*
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟* 
*ماأحط*
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟*
*ون* 
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه* 
*صديقتي*
*يووووه ماأقدر أحط التوبيك سووووري لأنها مشهووووره بين اهلها وبين الصديقات* 
*بالتوبيك* 
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن* 
*Arabic Transparent*
*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*
*والله من زمااااااااان ماجلست عليه* 
*اطقطق عليه ساعات...*
*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*
**
*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*
*وااااااااااااااو تصدقون توني بكتب ولاأحد..... دخلت صديقة اختي هههه* 

*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟* 
*اييييه خخخخ على حسب* 
*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*لا*
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*
*بالشهور* 
*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*سنتين إلا تقريباً*
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*
*ههههه انبسطت لاني بحبكم كتييييييييييير* 
*وتسلمي خيتو اميرة على الدعوه* 
*لاعدمناكم*  




*أووووووووووووو ه عفواً*  
*المدعوه بعدي سحر القوافي*

----------


## hope

*العفوو غانتي سيناريوو* 

*مشكوره لقبولك الدعوه* 

*بنتظار سحر* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*وافضيحتـــــــــــاة*


*كل شي صار تحت المجهر*

*الله يستر* 

*من الجاي*

*خخخخ*








*بس الفكرة حلوه*


*وهذي هي إجابات الاسئلة*






*بسم الله* 




*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟**كل [ انثى ] 000قصيدة ! فالذين لايفرقون بين بيت [ الشّعر ] وبيت [ الشعر ] 00 لايفرقون بين [ الحريم والحمير ] 00!


س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟

 التركواز

س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 

Live 2008 بس ما ادري كم رقمة هههه

س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
اول شخص اضفتة اخوي ابن امي واوي
وثاني شخص اخوي الروحي  (ابن عمتي)
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
والله بلموت إا بديت السلام اني عادتاً الي يبيني يكلمني اني ما ابدي 
<<< تسوي الثقل صنعه 
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
الوعد الصادق ( ابن عمتي)
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
إذا ما كنت احمل على طول مفتوح ومو دائما on Line
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
حالياً 2 رسالة جديدة
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
قليلين بالمرة
8 بس  في مشروع زيادة 3 قريب هههه

س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
2 استخدمهم دايماًو1 من زمن نوح ما فتحتة اكيد تقفل
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
للحين ما صادفتني وإذا كنت ما اعرف الإيميل او ما احد قال لي انه بضيفة مستحيل اقبل
لماذا ؟
ما احب افتح لي باب اني بغنى عنه
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟
لا ما احطة بالخاج اصلا 

احطة اف لاين  ههه

وساعات اخلية اون لاين واني بعيدة عنه هههه 

س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ 
ما احد ولله الحمد  اصلا اني انحط على الجرح يبرى ما احد يقدر يبلكني 

س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
يا ما وياما وحالياً اف لاين 
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
اسمايلات كثيرة وكثرها اني الي ضايفتنها
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 

ام بصراحه كل يوم لي صورة

وحاليا صورة توني مسويتنها صورة رمزية تبع توقيع عضوة ( لحظة خجل)


س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
لا اكيد  باالعربي ما اتخلى عن لغتي الام
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
لا شيئ بضرورة 
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟
واحد بس 
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه
كلهم يفرحوني يمكن بنت خالتي اكثر شي 
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
mcm topaz fat

 

س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اثثر شي اخويي
وخاصة لما يكون برياض
وماعندي اقل شي
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟
كلهم حلوين وما اقدر اختار بينهم
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
لا احد حالياً 

كلهم ينامو بكير مافي الا اني المساهرة
**س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*
*هههههه*

*ياكثرها والله*


*على الفاضي والمليان


س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*لا مومسمية مجموعات*
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*
*ما عندي مدة محددة مرة يوم ومره اسبوع ومره شهر*
*اكثر شي نك نيم شهرين محرم وصفر*
*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*ثلات سنوات ... على ما اعتقد**س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  ؟  
*
*ايه اكيد* 
*ليش ؟*
* بعض الاحيان التحقيق يصير حركات* 
*والاستجواب له طعم*


*ما مداني اشوف الردود كلهم لاني جيت على ملا وشي*
*خخخ*

*وعند زحمة في قسمي بروح لهم*

*فما ادري*

*إذا ختار احد* 

*عفاف الهدى*
*إذااحد اختارها* 

*اختاري عني عفيا  حواري  ههه*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## hope

*أهلين سحورهــ* 

* وافضيحتااه هـــــاا خخخ*


*المهم ان أحنــا استمتعنا بمسنجرك >> وتم لطش صورتـكـ في المسن عجبتني كفير*

*أطمني عفـاف ماخبري أحد أختارها بس بتأكد << نعم نعم*


*وبالنسبة لقسمكـ الله يعينك على الزحمـه وجهزي نفسك  بتوقيع ليي عن قريب  ههههههه*

*واخيراا .. نوورتي غناااتوو ..* 

*موفقه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين جماعة

الفضايح مجمعة هني ها

بس على الفشلة والله الحين قاعدة اثبت المسنجر ادعوا يضبط ايايي

وقبل فترة حطة اخوي ليي ليلتين وخربته وانحدف ومنها مو راضي يضبط 

ها ها 
وافشلتاه
اني بختار شبل الطفوف
واذا كان من الي اخترتوهم اختاروا بدلي انتون عطيتكم حرية الأختيار 

واسمحوا ليي

----------


## hope

> اهلين جماعة
> 
> الفضايح مجمعة هني ها
> 
> بس على الفشلة والله الحين قاعدة اثبت المسنجر ادعوا يضبط ايايي
> 
> وقبل فترة حطة اخوي ليي ليلتين وخربته وانحدف ومنها مو راضي يضبط 
> 
> ها ها 
> ...



 
*خخخخ الله يغربل بلييييييييسك  ,لكن ادا ركبتيه تجي هنا مافيه تفتكي* 

*يالله غنااتو خيرها بغيرهـا * 

*ويااهلاا فيــك*

*ننتظر شبل الطفوووف ..*


*تحياتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

*آسف ع التأخير،*

*هذي هي إجابات الاسئلة*
*بس ها تحملوني انا كل شي كوورة*
*بسم الله* 

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟**A.c.mailan

س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟

 (أحمر داكن )

س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 

8

س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
أول شخص اضفتة اخوي
وأول شخص اضافني عمتي (رحيل القلب) 
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هلا
وبعض الأحيان السلام عليكم
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه 
؟
دقيقة بشوف وبرجع
اهلا طلع صديقي وهذا نك نيمه
 @$@       19       @$@ 
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
اوقاتي:
اول ما اجي من المدرسة
والمغرب الساعة سبع
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
حالياً ولا رسالة
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
33 شخص (الله يزيد ان شاء الله)

س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
2 بس واحد حق المسنجر والثاني حق المنتديات
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
للحين ما صادفتني وإذا كنت ما اعرف الإيميل او ما احد قال لي انه بضيفني مستحيل اقبل
لماذا ؟
على قولة المثل :
ابعد عن الشر وغني له

س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟
اي احطه
 بس اكثر شي مشغول
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ 
خمسة اشخاص بس.

س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
في هالفترة ما احطها ابدا.
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
اسمايلات كثيرة (ما ينحسبوا)
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
ممممم مفاجئة
انا احط صورة افضل لاعب عندي وهو كاكا البرازيلي
وهذي الصورة:


س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
لا اكيد باالعربي قليل اذا خليتها انجلش
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
شـبل الطفوف
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟
واحد بس 
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه
صديقي وهذا توبيكه Sergi_Ramos_4(اسم لاعب)
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
حاليا DecoType Naskh Variantsس23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اكثر شي صديقي 
واقل شي ولد خالي ؛ لأنه مايشبك في نفس الوقت الا اشبك فيه
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟
كلهم حلوين وما اقدر اختار 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
لا احد حالياً 
كلهم نايمين هالحزة.**س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*
*اي استحدم*

*ومستحيل اقدر احسبهم*
*وااااجد*



*احيانا مسخرة واحيانا تنبيه


س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟**لا مو مسوي مجموعات بس ان شاء الله بكره اسوي .*
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*
*كل اسبوع*
*واكثر شي نك نيم شهرين محرم وصفر*
*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*سنة ونص ...تقريبا*
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ 
**
*
*ايه اكيد* 
*ليش ؟*
*اولا : فكرة التحقيق عجبتني واجد.*
*ثانيا :خالتي اللي اختارتني واقول ليها شكرا.*
*ثالثا: لاني انبسط بالأسئلة بصرااحة حلوه هالأسئلة.*

*وفي الختام* 
*اقول ليكم شكرا على هذا التحقيق الراااائع.*

*وانا بختار*
*ممممممم*
*همسة ألم*
*واذا من اللي اخترتوهم فاختاروا على كيفكم .*

----------


## fatemah

ياربي يازين فضايح اعضاء الناصرة طلعتون منتو مدمنين مسن مثلي انا عندي قاعة احم احم
لامسن بدون نت
ولانت بدون مسن
يعني النت اذا مافيه مسن بح واذا فيه مسن بس مافي نت وش الفايدة وبنتظار همسة الم
تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكر للشبل تلبية الدعوة

واما عن المسن عندي 

شبك بس ما اعرف الصفحة الي اكتب فيها 

لا تضحكوا عليي ممبتدئة 

ان شاء الله يكون هو ضابط معاي

اقدر اجاوب على كم من سؤال مثل

عدد الأشخاص الي ضايفتنهم 
17
الشخص السادس اخوي
اخوي خاط ليي صورة ما ادري شو اسمها توبليك يمكن
عبارة عن حصانات 

استخدم الخط العادي 

امممم تقريبا هذا الي اقدر اجاوبه
وشكرااااااااااااا

----------


## fatemah

عفاف  :mesb: 
اقول ادخلي المسن بسرعة وجيبي كل شي فيه كل الاسئلة تحليها واذا ماعرفتي خلي شبل يعلمش  :ranting:  وبستنى الرد ههه ترى عصبت 

تحيــــــاتيـ..

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يااازيييين فضاايحكم ياا أعضــــااء* 

*<<< تتطمـــــــــش كالعااادهـ ...* 

*أمممممم لي عووووووووودهـ ...* 

*تح ـــــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــااء*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*  نيهاهاهاهاها >> شريره*

*يـــــــاهي فضايح ههههههههههه وناسه* 
* يللا  من التـــــالي \ هـ*

----------


## hope

*ول كأني جيت متأخره <<*  
*المهم خيوو شبل مشكور على الحضور وياهـلاا فيك , عفاف الهدى لاتفكري هالسؤالين الي جاوبتيهم يعني مابتجي مره ثانيه >>موبس فطوم تعصب ترى هع<< ,,, لاااااا مافيه تعودي تجاوبي على كل الأسئله ايه بس تتأقلمي << ع المسن وبسوي لك دعوه ثانيه << مافيه مفر غناتوو* 
*وأشكر كل من نور الموضوع بوجوده ...* 

*حيوو*

----------


## hope

*بنتظار* 

*همسة ألم*

----------


## غيث السماء

يصير أرز فيسي وأشارك؟

----------


## hope

*




بنتظار 

همسة ألم



بما ان المدعوه تأخرت وانتهت المده 
بختار الاخت غيث السماء ,, 

بنتظارك ..*

----------


## غيث السماء

أهليـــــن أختــي ،،
مشكورة ،،

الحين طيارة أجاوب خخخخخ

----------


## غيث السماء

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
حاليـا هذا:
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
هـذا اللي كاتبـه فيـه بس أفتح شوي :rolleyes: 
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
صديقتـي المقربـة فطيمـ ، وهي أيضاً 
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
ساعات ماأسلمـ خخخخ وساعات السلامـ عليكم
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
بعد صديقتي المقربة فطيمـ ، ونكنيمها هذا صورته لكم

س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
أكثر أوقاتي نص الليل والظهـر ، إذا فيه ناس يعورون راسي أحط دون اتصال خخخخخ بس أكثر أوقاتي أون لاين :embarrest: 
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
رسالــة وحـــدة ،، كل مايطرشون لي رسايل أحذفهم :wink: 
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
55
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
3
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
إذا شفته كأنه مال بنات قبلته  :cool: 
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
إي 
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
أربع،، يمللوني بسوالفهم خخخخخ :bigsmile: 
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
كثيـــرخصوصا لين فيه ناس ماابي اسولف وياهم :noworry: 
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
أبو الضحكـة العريضـة واللي رافع حاجبه
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
طفـل في بوزه مصاصة يجنن
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
بالعربـي وساعات لين دقت علي بالإنقليزي خخخخ
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
ll..ll اللهمـ عجل لوليكـ الفرج ll..ll
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
واحـــد
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
أختـي وأخويي اللي دايماً مسافرين حق الدراسة 
أخويي : أبو محمد  :amuse: 
وأختـي :
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن
مااستغنـي عن tahoma 
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
أكثر: صديقتي وأخويي واختي ، أقـل : حسب الظروف خخخخ
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
أحلـــى صورة : 
هههههه حق الفرفشة ترى هاه
واحلى نكـ :
الصورة حق بنت ولد عمي 
والنكـ حق صديقتي أمون 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
5>>امتحانات الحين
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
لامااستخدمهـا 
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
أممم مجموعتين الأولى الأهـل 
والثانية الأصدقاء 
والثالثة هبــلان المدرسة :wink: 
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 
أممم تقريباً النك نيم الواحد ياخذ له اسبوع أو أقل 
وأكثر واحد ظل معاي شهر 
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
من آنه في صف السادس يعني 5 سنوات
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 
إلاانبسطت خخخخ 
بس وايد تعبت وآنه اصور النكنيمـات واسويهم تحميل
تسلمـــــووون  :wink:  
*وقولوا رايكمـ بهالمسـن العجيب*

----------


## hope

*هلا وغلا غيث السمــــــاء ,,* 
*مسنجر عجييب غناااتو مثل صااحبته*


*مشكووره على الحضوور قلبوو نو**ورتينــــا ..* 



*ولكن كالعـاده اني بختار الضيف الجديد << صرت اتملل هع* 


*المهم* 


*اول واحد يقرى ردي وماجا من قبل يعتبر نفسه الضيف الجديد أمـااااااااانه هاا*

----------


## حكاية حب

ههه أعتبر رووحي يعني 
؟؟

----------


## hope

ياهلا وغــلااا 

حكـاية الحـــب 

ايه اعتبري رووحكــ .

----------


## حكاية حب

الاسئله :
س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
•|¦ح / ـكاية ولا أنها // تُدعى [ حكاية ] سوف تخلد لنهاايه¦|•
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
على حسب النك بس هالمره حااطه رصااصي
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8 وبلااس كمانوو
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
في هذا الايميل اول شخص صااحبتي 
واللي ضاافني محد لان اني مسوويه هذا الايميل الاخير وضاايفه اللي اكلمهم كثير يعني هُم حدهم قبلوو اضاافتي فقط
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
مرحبا مساء الخير او ابتساامه او كيف الحاال او اذا طقت لطيور اقول هاايوو 
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
الشخص هو [ زميلة الطفوله وعزيزه على قلبي وكماان هي وحده من شلتنا ]
[ أدعي عسى ربي " مايبعدكـ عني" .. / وتخنقنـي العبرهـ وأنا أقول [ آمين ]
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
إي وقت إبي أقعد أقعد
قبل كنت احب أظل on line بس الحين off line
لان هذا الايميل افتحهاا منشاان اسوولف هههه
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
ههه الايميل جديد هذا يعني فيهاا ون رسااله [ 1 ]
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
9 فقط 
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
5 خمسه .. كان عندي يمكن مايقارب الـ 11 
لكني بعضهم نسيت الباسبورد وبعضهم نسيت السبلنق يعنى بقوو بس 4 وهذا الجديد الخامس
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
على حسب 
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
أحط بالخارج فقط إذا كنت فاتحه محادثه لكن الوالد يبي النت لمده قصيره
اضطر احط بالخارج بدلاً من أغلاااق الإيميل
بس إني داائماً مشغوول لكني فااضيه
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ 
ماأحب اسووي دي الحركه 
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
من قبل مو بس كثير أعظم من كثير بس الحين في هذا الايميل لااا 
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
إني عندي فقط 4 رموز لإني ماأحب الرموز ابداً
لكن عندي 4 ههه واذا حطيتهم صااحبتي تقول ليي ماينااسبووج الرموز 
ههه لان تعوودت والكل تعوود ماأحط رموز بس هذيلاا الـ 4 عااجبيني بالقووه
ههه والرموز هم واحد يبتسم وميل رقبتهاا وثااني رمز كلمة [ تعديل ]
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
صورتي هي صورتي الشخصيه اللي الحين موجوده
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
عربي إذا بالإنجليزي اسمي ووبس
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
في هذاا الايميل لحين ماافي رساالة محدده 
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
3إذا جاايني استهبال افتح كلهم 5
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
صااحبتي 
التوبيك : ... fatoOoma ...
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
خطي المميز [Mudir MT ]
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
أكثر شخص صااحبتي 
أقل شخص في هذا الايميل ولد خالتي لان ساعات يشبك حزة مااقووم من النت اني 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
ثلاااثه [ 3 ] فقط
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
لااالاااااالااااااا أكره هذه الحركه بـ عنف
اساساً إذا حد سووي ليي دي الحركه يحصل تهزىء مرتب من عندي 
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
لا مش مسوويه ههه عندي متصل بس وغير متصل
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟
إني كل شيء على حسب لطيورات [ المزااج ]
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
سنتين سنتان فقطووو في النهاايه انبسطت بالتحقيق واستمتعت كماانوو 
][ وأختار اللي بعدي ][
الاخ : ضياء

----------


## hope

*يسلـــــــموو حكايه شرفتينــا* 

*بنتظار ضياء*

----------


## ضياء

*بسمه تعالى ،،،*

*فرصة ذهبية ،،،*

*لأكون بينكم ،،،*

*لذا ،*

*واجبٌ تقديم الشكر لـ* 

*الاخت العزيزة /*


*حكاية حب ،،،*

*كما يمتد الشكر لمشرفتنا العزيزة /*

*حور العين ،،،*


*وضياء ، بخدمتكم ،،،*

*واعتذاري العميق ، لتقصيري الشديد في ارتياد هذه الزاوية ،،،*

----------


## fatemah

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــهـ يازينننن فضـــــــــــايحكم خخخخ طلعتوا منتو بهينين اثاريكم خخخ بس خوش فضايح والله ويلا ننتظر الاخ ضيـــاء على خيـــر
تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## غيث السماء

تسلميـــن حور العيـن ،، 

في إنتظـار ضياء

----------


## ضياء

*بسمه تعالى ،،،*

*توكلنا على الله ،،،*

*لنبدأ ،،،*

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*ضياء ،،،*
*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*الزهري ،،،*
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*8*
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*واو  ، لا أتذكر ،،،*
*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*عادةً هلا ، بس أحيانا ، تتغير بحسب الشخص ،،،*
*أحيانا أبدأ بـ السلام ،،،**س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*
*أحد الرفقة ، النك نيم : سكون الليل ،،،*
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟*
*بصراحة ، ليس هناك وقت محدد ،*
*طوال ما أنا متواجد على النت ، فأنا On Line*
*وحين أخرج مباشرة تسجيل خروج .*
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*
*1*
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
*55*
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*ما استخدمهُ الآن إيميل واحد فقط ،،،*
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*
*أقبل ،* 
*فلربما هو يحتاج مساعدة مني ،*
*وبما أنهُ عمل إضافة ،فهو يعرف من أكون* 

*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 
*لا*
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟* 
*حاليا ما في ، لمن أعمل بلوك يعني راح أحذف الشخص، لذا لا يوجد شيء حاليا ،،،*
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 
*أحيانا ، إن تطلب الأمر ،،،*
*وقليل جدا ، أفعل ذلك ،،،*
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
*الغمزة ، وعادة يكون مقصدي بها أننا نتفق ،،،*
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* 
 
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*عربي ،،،*
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟* 
*للاسف ، مافي ، فقط التوبيك ،،،*
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 
*واحد فقط ،،،*
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه* 
*صديق عزيز جدا ،،،*
*التوبيك : 1+1=1* 
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن* 
*Microsoft Sans Serif*
*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*
*صديقي ، هو أكثر من أحادثه ، أود أن أنوه*
*المسنجر وسيلة جيدة للتواصل ،،،*
*وأنا أحاول ان استثمر هذه الخاصية قدر الامكان ،*
*هناك صديق عزيز يدرس بالخارج ، ألتقي به لتبادل الحديث* 
*والسؤال عن أحواله ، فالمسنجر مقارنة بالهاتف يعد أكثر* 
*لياقة ، ويمنحني خصائص أخرى ، من قبيل الكام ، إرسال ملفات ، ربما يحتاجها من هُنا ،،،*
*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*
*ارجو ان تعذروني ، فأنا استخدم خاصية الكنية ،*
*واقوم بوضع اسم المتصل شخصيا ، كي لا أتوه ،،،*
*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*
*3*
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*
*احتاجها بعض الاحيان ،*
*لا اعتقد انها تتجاوز : 5 مرات ،*
*حين يعلقني أحد ،*
*واحاول قدر الامكان ان لا استخدمها ،*
*فهناك من ينزعج منها ،،،*

*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*لا استخدم المجموعات ،* 
*فمجموعة المتصلين ليس لدي لا تتطلب ذلك ،،،*
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*
*حين استقريت على النك / ضياء ،*
*لم أُغيرهُ قط ،،،*
*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*أوه ، ما شاء الله ،*
*تقريبا ،*
*7 سنوات ،،،*
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*
*استمتعتُ هُنا كثيرا ،*
*فقط ،*
*لأني تشرفتُ أن أكون بينكم ،،،*

*لكم عميق امتنناني ،،،*

*ربما يكون التالي ،*

*أسير شوق ،،،*

----------


## حكاية حب

شووكرن اخووي ضيااء على قبوولك لتحقيق هههه
ونسيت شيء اني كتبت الكم اربع رموز ثنين كتبت وبااقي الرمزين واحد يبحلس والثااني مؤذب
7
7
فااضيه الاخت

----------


## hope

*شــكرا لتوواجدك أخ ضيااء ,, شرفتنـا ..* 

*حـكايه ,, الله ع الفضـااوه هع ,,* 

*لاعدمت تواصلـكم .. * 

*بنتظار اسير الشوق*

*تحياتي*

----------


## hope

*المـده المحدده أنتهــت ..*

*الضيف الجديد .. المستــحيــل ..*

*بنتظارهـاا ..*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*شفيهم الاعضاء ..* 

*بإنتظــار المستحييييل  ,,*

----------


## fatemah

هلا حور
اقول ارسلي رسالة خاصة للعضو اللي يختاروا لانو مو كل الاعضاء يدخلوا ذا الموضوع ويلا نستنى المستحييل
تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## hope

> هلا حور
> 
> اقول ارسلي رسالة خاصة للعضو اللي يختاروا لانو مو كل الاعضاء يدخلوا ذا الموضوع ويلا نستنى المستحييل
> 
> تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..



 


*ايه أكييد لازم ارسل لكل ضيف جديد رساله خـاصه* 

*بس الرساله تاخذ وقت على ماايشوفها المدير وترسل ..* 


*وعلى حسب ساعات اكون مزحومه مايمدي ارسـل ,, المهم رسلت رساله وان شاء الله ماطول .,.*


*دمت ِ بخير ,,*

----------


## المستحييل

_اولا:هلا فيكم وشكرا لانتظارك
_ _بس توني ادري انه دوري لاني دخلت موضوع وردت علي فيه فاطمه وعطتني خبر..ما اطول عليكم..
اممم..بفتح مسنجري..هه_ النك اللي حقي:[c=1] حبآت المطر [c=63]مجنونه[/c]# تجعلنا [c=63]نرقص[/c]      على جسد      [c=#808000]الارض      [/c] [/c]
#لون الكتابه :اخضر حلو..هه
#نوع مسنجري :الثامن..
#اول من ضافني وضفته كبريائي وهي اللي      سوته اساسا..هه
#اول كلمه ترحيبيه..هلا..
#الشخص السادس كبريائي بس مو شابكه ..
#كل وقت عادي ادخل ولما ادخل اطول      دايما..
#عدد الرسايل مالت علي ما حد يرسل لي      لانه ما عندي ناس واجد بس طولت ها..بس عموما 6 رسايل حق منتديات هه..
#اكيد تبغو تعرفوا كم ايميل عندي طيب      بقول مع الفشيله..10 ايميلات هههه..
#عد ايميلاتي:عندي ايميلين واحد فيه 10 واحد بس      كبريائي..
#ادا جاتني اضافه افكر دقايق بعدين      اضيف واحذف او احظر بس بدون سبب..
#ما اتعامل مع الخارج لان مو من كثر      الايميلات اللي عندي يعني ههه..
#اي بنت عمي مسويه لي بلوك ..حلوه #مو دايما ادخل دون اتصال وان دخلت دون اتصال اكلم اللي عندي احيانا ..
#اكثر اسمايل استخدمه:انا ما اتعامل مع الاسمايلات صراحه..
#توبيكاتي دايما عربي..
#الرساله الشخصيه ..ما احط اساسا..بس كدا بدون سبب..
#في العاده ما افتح الا واحد ادوخ لو افتح اثنين بعد اكثر وش بيصير لي يؤيؤ..
#شخص استنس عليه ان دخل..ما استنس الا على كبريائو ادا دخلت اصلا الباقي خراط.. بس كدا..
#نوع الخط : Farsi Simple Bold
#اكثر شخص اكلمه كبريائي الله لا يحرمنا من بعض يارب ..اقل شخص اكلمه الضحكه البريئه لانها ديما مشغول.. ماعندي احد اكلمه اصلا فشلتوني واااجد..ههههه
#عدد المتصلين :ولا واحد متصل شفتوا الفشله كيف..
#أي استخدم اشارة التنبيه احيانا مو دايم ..ليش السبب مادري هي اشارة تنبيه..مو..
#ادا مسويه مجموعات:لا ولا مجموعه تدرون واجد وش اسوي...هههه..
#مدة النك نيم: مادري بس اياما اطول ما اغيره يعني..
#كم سنه مع المسن انا :وااااااااااجد...شلاخه انا ..يمكن صار لي 6 او7 وا 5 شهور بس مو من زمان..
#بصراحه انبسط أي بالتحقيق بس اتفشلت وااااجد حد الدعسه بس يلا لعيونكم استاهل فشيله ..
جيبو بعدي امممم الضحكه البريئه ان ما جات .. 
وشكرا لكم ويعطيكم الف عافيه ..

----------


## fatemah

يسلمووو المستحيل ع التفضفض الحلو هه خوشش فضايح خخخ وبنتظار ضحوكة البطهـ
تحيـــــــاتيـ..

----------


## hope

*يسلموو المتسحيل .. منوررهــ ..*

*بنتظااار الضحكــه ,,*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هاااي ..* 

*كيفكم ..اخباركم..* 

*فجيتو عليي وااايد* 

*الموهم حبيباتي همشو ويايي ع المعمل* *معمل الاحياء لو الحاسب* 

*الحاسب طبعا ياحلوووين* 

*يالله نبدأ بالاسئله* 

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*\\**NoOor Al ZaHrA a \\:*

*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*وردي*
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*التـــاسع*
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟* 
*والله اول من ضفته اميرة المرح واول من ضافني اتوووقع صقيقتي قصدي صديقتي* 

*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*



*مربحا ..هاي ..هلا .. احيانا اسوي روحي عدل واقول السلام..* 

*ومره تدق فيوزاتي وانط عليهم بهدره لاسلام ولا هلا ولا بطيخ* 

*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*



*توته بحرانيه* 

*النك..* 

*<<<* 

*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا** ؟*



*والله من قعدتي من النوم لين انام يعني يوم كامل ..* 

*لا ما افضل .. احيانا اخليه متصل واحيانا بالخارج*  

*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*
*صفر .. فتحتهم وخلثت منهم وثم احذفتهم*
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك*



*89<<<ماشاء الله وايد<<<احم ويش اسوي في حالي اجتماعيه ماشاء الله<<<بل بل* 

*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*امممم لحظات احسب اللي استخدمهم ثلاثه بس هم في الاصل سته لو سبعه مو متاكده يعني*
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*



*اول اشووف الايميل ادا يدل انه ولد ارفض وادا بنووته اقبل ..لويه بعد فضووول ..الفضول يدبحني* 

*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 
*احياناً..ادا في ناس مالي مزاج اكلمهم..اول ادا كنت معصبه*
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟* 
*وحده*
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 
*لا واحب اللي يدخلو الظهور دون اتصال*
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
*""<<<هوه كده في المسن هوه عباره عن فيس* ***مثل هدا ولكنه يشرب سهايه<<<خووش يشرب تقول*
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟*
*استنو تتحمل*



**

*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*لا بالعربي ..*
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟*
*أحبك حبيبي...أو أحبك بروحها*



*بس حاليا* 

*أشتآق لكِ*

*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 
*واحد واحيانا افتح الثاني لانه فيه خالي ..فيوحشني كثيرا يعني وافتحه عشان اتعيلف به*
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه*



*غرام العاشقين* 

*النك..* 

*الُيـْــوٌم* *وَضْـ/ــعْ { الُشْــوق }** ،، يآ صَأحبىآ غُيٍـرْ* 

مــــ مـشـتـاقـهـ لـكـ ،، ــــوتــ

*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن*



*اوكيييك من عنوني لحظه اشووفه بس*
Mudir MT 



*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*
*اممممم أكثر شي كبرياء هيه دايم اشووفها يعنو وغرام العاشقين بعد*



*اقل شي امممم عفر اخويي القلب المرح*

*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم*



*أحلى صوره هدي..* 

** 

*احلى توبيك..* 

[c=1]اقسى[/c] [c=46]المشآعر[/c] [c=1]اذا حسيت[/c] [c=4][[/c] [a=15][c=1]بالوحدة[/c][/a][c=4] ][/c]
[c=1]والناس [s]واجد[/s] لكن وحدك[/c][c=4][c=4] تعاني[/c][/c] 

*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*
*عندي الحين 8*
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*



*لا ما احب استخدمها..بس احيانا استخدمها ادا سالت احد سؤال ومهل مارد عليي ارسل له* 

*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 

*هههههههههه*



*يالله نسمي بالله ونبداْ* 

*اول وحده .. أخوتي .. فيها اخواني وخواتي واني هع* 

*ثاني وحده ..الأصدقاء ..فيها خوياتي وبنات متعرفه عليهم من النت* 

*ثالث وحده ..الله يعينهم على حالهم. فيها ثنتين صراحه مادري كيف يعني يهم مايعجبوني واجد شايفين حالهم* 

*ورابع وحده ..بابا..فيها اللي يصيرو ليي من طرف أبوي* 

*وخامس وحده ..ماما ..فيها اللي يصيرو اللي من طف امي* 

*وجهات اتصال اخرى ..اللي يضيفون ماعرفهم*

*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*





*اني والله كل يوم اغير النك واحيانا في اليوم احط ثنين*


*واكثر مده شهر ادكر داك النك نيم عاااجبني مرره* 

*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*والله من صف رابع يالله احسبو معاي*



*هع سبع سنوات*

*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق**؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*



*خلصت الحصه يالله روحو ع الفسحه ..* 

يس كفيرا ...هع تغيير جو واستكشافات في المسن نيههههاي 

تسلمي المستحيل ع الاختيار 

والحين اني اختاار مين ياربي ميين 

غرام العاشقين 

تحياتي 

ضحكوه البطه

----------


## fatemah

هلا والله ضحوكة 
تصدقي توني ادري ان القلب المرح اخوش 
ورفعتي معنوياتي بالنك نيم اللي عاجبش لاني انا مسويته بس لو تقوليلي من اللي حاطه خخ ويلا خوش فضايح من صف رابع اه يالظالمة 7 سنين خخخخخ ماشاء الله عليش هه ويلا بنتظار غرام العاشقين 
تحيـــــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## hope

*يسلموو ضحكـووه* 



*بنتظـار غرام العاشقين*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
 

الُيـْــوٌم وَضْـ/ــعْ { الُشْــوق } ،، يآ صَأحبىآ غُيٍـرْ


س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟

هو على حسب لون النك وبهذا النك يصير لونه وردي  :amuse: 


س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟

التاسع


س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟

وحده من اعز صديقاتي


س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟

والله على حسب المزاج والشخص نفسه

بس إجمالاً .. هلا , هلا وغلا او اني ادخل عرض لا احم ولا دستور



س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
 
إيميلي الثاني
 

لوجمعت-¦-عطفي-¦-وشوقي-¦-ولهفتي-¦-ودقة خفوقي يطلع الناتجـ أحبك ماكذبت وربي فوقي 

س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟

ما عندي وقت محدد


س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟

حاليا ولا واحد لاني فاتحتنهم


س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟

حسبتهم وهذا اللي طلع يعني هوو مو واجد لاني مبتدئه خخخ 42  :embarrest: 


س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟

اربع في عيون العدو  :toung: 


س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟

اول شي اشوف مين واذا طلع من الأشخاص الغير مرغوب فيهم بلوك وحذف على طول


س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟

واااااااااجد وخاصه اذا في ناسات ما ابي اكلمهم


س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟

على إيميلي اول واحد واااااااااجد


س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟

يعني أحياناً


س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟

شي يشبه هذا  :amuse: 


س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟
 
[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-1/0qE29375.jpg[/IMG]
 
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟

لا بالعربي


س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟
أحبك .. أحتاجك .. أبيك


س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟

كل إيميلاتي يعني أربعه


س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه؟
 
الضحكه البريئه
 
وهذا النك تبعها 
 
*مًدريْ عًلآمي‘* صآر *(* مًآليْ خٍلقْ *)* صدري إستضآق ‘‘ وصآرت النفس شينه !


س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن؟


Mudir MT 
 
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟ 
اممممممممممممم
 
يمكن اكثر وحده الضحكه البريئه
 
وأقل أغلبهم خخخخ

س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟
:::: بديت تغيب عن دنياي كثر ماكنت لي فيها مع انك كنت تحلف عيويني ماتبكيها:::::


نك اخويي  :rolleyes:  


 

لوحده من صديقاتي

س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟

تسعه الحمد الله مو أقل لا أتفشل  :toung: 


س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟

مرررررره قليل اذا استخدمتها


وليش بعد لاني ما احب استخدمها الا للضروره
 

س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
مو مسويه شي جديد
 
بس اللي في العائله اخوتي واخوتي
 
والأصدقاء صديقاتي وبس

س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟

على كيفي اي وقت ابي اغيره اغيره


س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟

يمكن سبعه شهور


احم اقول لكم مبتدئه  :cool: 


والحين اختار



اممممممممممم


برائه من الحب


اتوقع الأسم كذا اذا مو غلطانه  :weird: 


بس ما ادري ليش بس جا في بالي


وسلامتكم  :noworry:

----------


## hope

*يسلموو غراام ..* 

*لكن ماافيه عضوو بهالأسم ..*
*سويت بحث وماطلع ,, تأكدي من الأسم ..*

*دمتي بخيير*

----------


## fatemah

هلا والله خخ خوش بعد توش من 7 شهور مو مثل صديقتش ضحوكة مااشاء الله 7 سنوات ههاذا ماني غلطانه وبنتظار العضو ............< يعني مدري منهو 
تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## كبرياء

*هوووع << طماشـهـ بس كيفي << من قال لكـ شي انتين .. خخ*

*يســـــــــــلمووو على الفضايح الخطيرهـ...* 

*أممم أستمعت بسوالفكم لول*

*غراام شكلك ألفتي أسم عضوه هااع << بروح فيها* 

*بانتظار العضوهـ المنشوده المفقوده <<  لاعتب* 

*<< شكلي سكراانهـ* 

*الموووهم ..* 

*يعطيكم ألف عـــــــــــــآآـآآفيهـ* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## كبرياء

*هع هع هع*

*عـــــــــفر أحنا المخرفين مو غرام << رقعي بس هوووع* 

*براءة من الحب << عفر كذا الاسم ..* 

*<< جبتي شي جديد هاااع*

*تح ــــــــــــــيآآـآآتووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## hope

*




براءة من الحب 




هههههههههههه 

ولا جا على بالي السبلنق << دليل على التخررريف خخخ

 بس شبكووك للحين مابين ؟؟ 
يعني مافيه فايده من الرساله ,., 
الي يقدر يقوول ليهاا 
او بعطيها خبر في موضوع ليها ,,


تحيااتي



*

----------


## كبرياء

*ححححححححححححححححححححححح << لا فيها شي .. هووع*

*تمت مناداهـ العضوهـ المنشوده ( براءه من الح ــب ) من إحدى خواطر نزفها الرائع ..* 

*بانتظارها ..* 

*تح ــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووووووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

لا احد يعتب علي والله اني كتبت الموضوع وانا نعساااااااااااانه  :huh: 

بس زين الحمد الله انها جت على كذا  :bigsmile: 

ما قمت اخرف  :embarrest: 

وبعدين كبريااااااااائوه اشوف فيك يوم يا عمري  :noworry: 

يسلمووووووووووو  :amuse:

----------


## نُون

*                              مرحبا**أنا براءة من الحب*
*مو غلطانة غرام العاشقين كاني موجودة*
*وشكراً جزيلاً على الإستضافة*
*بس اعذروني بكرة عندي اختبار أستأذن*
*وبكرة أرجع للإجابة على الأسئلة*
*سلام للجميع .*






[/quote]

----------


## كبرياء

* غراام أفا عليكـ .. ماقلنا شي <<< خافت* 

*براءه من الحب زين انكـ جيتي وانقذتي غرام << كنا مفكرينها مخرفه << ماحد مخرف غيرش* 

*بانتظاركـ أختي ..*

*الله يووفقكـ في امتحانكـ يارب ::*

*تح ـــــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووووووووو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــآآـآآـآآء*

----------


## hope

*ننتـظررك خيتــوو براءه من الحب ..*

*موفقــه ..*

----------


## نُون

*مرحبا* 
*شكراً جزيلاً على دعواتكم حور العين وكبرياء*
*آسفة طولت عليكم*
*كان عندي اختبارات وعفسة مالها تالي*
*يلا نبدأ*

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*كلما ازدادت جرعة الحب ارتفعت نسبة المجانين في العالم*

*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*

*وردي ومن يومين توه أزرق*

*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 

*9*
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*والله اول من أضفته أخوي << كبش الفداء*
*واول من أضافني صديقتي العزيزة*
*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*هلا وغلا*
*واذا رايقة حدي*
*هلا بالحبايب*
*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*
*صديقتي لحن*
*النك..*
*أأدعي اني اصبحت اكره وكيف أكره من في الجفن سكناه ..وكيف اهرب منه انه قدري فهل يملك النهرتغييرا..*

*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا؟*
*من 5 مساءاً الى الفجر اذا ماكو دوام*
*واذا فيه حدي لل2*
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*
*15 للحين مو فاتحتهم*
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك*
*20 تقريباً* 
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*واحد* 
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*



*لا طبعا* 
*ارفض*
*لآني ما أحب اكلم كل من هب ودب*
*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 
*اي اذا مزاجي متعكر..او اذا كنت معصبه*

*ولا اذا في سالفة خاصة ما احب احد ثاني يزعجني*
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟* 
*ولا واحد*
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 
*لا مو وايد*
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
*مافي سمايل محدد*
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟*
*نفسها امرأة الشوكلاتة الموجودة عند اسمي*
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*طبعا ً بالعربي ..*

*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟*

* مجنونة أصبحت وأمسيت فهل من مبارك لي؟*




*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 

*واحد لأنه واحد*
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه*
*كلهم بس على حسب*
*مدى قربهم مني* 

*النكات كلها جميلة حقتهم* 
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن*

Mudir MT

*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*
*اممممم أكثر شي لحون صديقتي*

*اقل شي اختي لأنها معاي بالبيت* 
*يعني مالا داعي ترزز الوجيه*
*ههههههههههه*



*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم*
*صورة خاصة*
*احلى توبيك..*
لاتجعل مشاعرك ارضا يداس عليها
بل اجعلها سماءا يتمنى الصعود عليها

*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*
*2*
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*
*كثير ما ينعدون*
*اذا اللي اكلمه طنشني او اختفى او خلاني اعصب اهزه هز*
*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*مو مسوية مجموعات كلهم على بعض حلوين*
*هههههههههه*

*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*
*تصدقين مامرة انتبهت للمدة*

*عموما* 
*اغيره في اي وقت يخطر ببالي*
*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*سنة لأني قبل كنت مشغولة بالثانوية والنسبة*

*وما احب شي يشغلني عن الدراسة*
*اما الجامعة الحين مطنشة عالآخر حتى ايام الاختبارات ندخل* 
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق**؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*
حيل انبسطت
لأنكم دخلتوني في جو لعالم ثاني بعيد عن القلم والورقة




الحين اختار
بكاء القلم
مشكورين على الرحلة الجميلة
سلام.

----------


## hope

*مرحبتيــن* 

*العفــوـو ,, ماسوينـا شي ,, الشكرـرـر لك خيتـوـوـ * 

*نوـرتيـــنـااا براءة ~_~*


*بنتظار بكاء القلم*

*تحياتي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الله عدله السوالف والفضايح نيهههههههههااي*
*غرامي عجبني المسن البطيخي حقش* 
*كبرياء شغلش هناك زين* 
*ننتظر بكاء القلم*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكووه البطه*

----------


## كبرياء

*هووع هااع << موجهه لضحكوهـ*  
*يعطيكم ألف عــــــــــآآـآآفيهـ ..* 

*بانتظار أخونا بكاء القلم ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوو*  
*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## بكاء القلم

*قواكم الله*

*آسف على التأخير اللي أخذني عنكم*
*وكاني جيت متروس خجل ..*


*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك**في الماسنجر ؟*
*كلما انكسرت لحظةٌ على حافة القلب ، وجرحتني شظاياها المسننة بالذكريات الحادة . . . أذهبُ إلى عيادتي في القصيدة*

*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر**؟*
*أخضر** لكن توني الحين مغيرنه إلى* *الكحلي*

*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟*
*8*

*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك**؟*
*أول من أضافني اللي سوى اللي الإيميل*
*وبنفسه هو ضاف روحه في ايميلي >> لأن هو اللي مسويه* 

*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*واذا مفرفش قـوة ، او قواك الله*

*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في**ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*
*انا و نك نيمي هو*
*كلما انكسر خاطري . . . أذهب إلى عيادتي في القصيدة*

*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن**وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا** On Line* *؟*
*مافي وقت محدد ، لأني بعض الأحيان أجلس على النت و ما يجي على بالي أفتحه*
*واذا فتحته أكون أون لان الى أن أطلع من النت*

*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل**الجديده؟*
*الحين مافي ولا وحدة ، قفضتهم كلهم  << خخخخ*

*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
*حاليا 26 ايميل غير المحذوفين*

*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك**؟*
*2 والحين أستخدم الايميل الثاني غير الأولي ، لأن الأول اذا أدخله*
*أخليه دائما الظهور دون اتصال ، عشان أشوف الرسايل بس*
*وما أكلم به أبداً ،  لاني أبغى أنسى الذكريات المجروحة اللي فيه ،*
*حتى إني الحين أشك فيه جيّمت مربعات المحادثة اللي فيه ، لاني ما أستخدمه في المحادثة ،* 
*والثاني اللي توني مسويه جديد وهو اللي أفتحه دائما ومختصرنه بأشخاص قليلين*

*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا**؟*
*أي أضيفه ، لان معظم الأوقات أصدقائي والشباب يضيفوني وتنكرون >> يحبون يمزحون ويسوون مقالب فيي لكن أصيدهم* 

*وأضيفة لان يمكن شخص يبيني في شي معين* 

*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟*
*لا ما أحط ولا يجي على بالي*

*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟*
*ما أحب أسوي بلوك ، ولا واحد*

*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟*
*أي أدخل ، اذا مو ناوي أسولف مع أحد وأبغى أشيّك على ايميلي بس*
*أو اذا أبغى أكلم شخص محدد*

*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه**بالمسـن ؟*
*اللي رافع احجاجه فوق ويطالع على جنب*

*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟*

**

*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ** ..* *بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*بالعربي ، ولا مرة أذكر حطيت أنجلش*

*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً**تحطـهـآ ؟*
*ما أحط*

*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟*
*دائماً أفتح واحد بس*

*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه*
*معظمهم خاصةً الشباب، واحد منهم كل شوي له نك >> يحب يغير على طول ، وما أقبّض النك حقه*
*والتوبيك اللي حاطه الحين كل رموز يمكن لانه ملون*
*وأنا ماسنجر بلس ماعندي*

*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط* *بالمسـن*
*اريآل بالبـنط العريض >> اريآل نوع من الخطوط* *مو صابون ترى* 

*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل**؟*
*ما أذكر بالضبط ، معظمهم أكلمهم* 

*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*
*إلى بن خالتي*
*من أغنية ..*
*حبيبي اذا مر يوم وما شفتك ، أناظر بالخيال رسمك كأنك جيت* 
*وناظرتك ، حبيب الروح لو تدري ، حياتي بيدك وأمري* 
*لردد لك وأغني لك لآخر يوم في عمري*
*كتبت النص كامل وإن كان في مربع النك ما يجزّي*

*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*
*واحد* 

*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟**ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*
*لا ما أستخدم ، لاني أحس أني ما أحتاج له*

*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش**مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟*
*لا مو مسوي ولا حاجة*

*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر**نك نيم ظل معاك ؟* *والله من زمان مرة ماغيرته النك نيم ( حتى إنّه طفح عليه الغبار )*
*واللي يكلّمني بذا النك نيم لازم يكح* 
*وقبل هذا النك كنت حاط هذا ( ليتني طفلٍ صغير كل همي لعبتي*
*أبكي عشان عصير وكيكة ترجع ضحكتي )*

*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت**تستخدم المسن ؟*
*أكثر من سبع سنوات من سويت الماسنجر ، قطعت فترة طويلة والحين عوّدت ( من عودت له يعني حوالي سنتين )*

*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق**؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*
*أي انبسطت حدّي ، لأني رحلت معكم في عالم النوافذ الإلكترونية*
*واللي هي لغةٌ العصر عن طريق حبات الكيبورد*
*سلامي للجميع* 
*وسوري على هذرتي الطويلة*


*والحين مادري أختار من ..*
*جيبوا التوبي من قسم الأدب*

----------


## كبرياء

*انبسطنــاا خيي بكاء من سوالفكـ عن مسنكـ ..* 

*عجبني معنى نكك حلوو مرهـ* 

*بانتظار أخونا التوبي ..*

----------


## hope

اممم

حيااك خيـووه ..

منوور .. 

لي عوده بقرا الأجوبـه ,,

حاليا .. بنتظار توبي ..

برب

----------


## Sweet Magic

حور الغين 


تسلمي على الموضوع الروعه  


تحياتي  وسلامي

----------


## hope

*الله يسلمك حبيبتي ..*

*تسلمي لي*

*وحيــااك ..*

----------


## hope

*الظاهر توبي ما بيجي ..* 

 
*أختار Sweet Magic*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*حور العين * 


*تسلمي عزيزتي   على استظافتي   هنا  في هذه  الصفحه  الرائعه * 



*لي عودة * 


*تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

**

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
**
*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*أسود سيد الألوان* 
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*مسنجر 8* 
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*أختي اول من ضفتها* 
*نفس الشي اختى اول شخص ضافتني* 

*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*هلا* 
*ذي صوره توضيحيه* 
**
*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*
*بنت اخوي* 
*ذه النك نيم حقها* 
**
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟*
*اكثر جلستي على المسنجر اوقات اليل* 

*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*
*كثير لاتعد ولاتحصى* 
*لانه عندي خدمة الرسائل من المنتدى هههههههههه*
*وواقات تجيني رسائل من صاحباتي وبنات اخوي واخواني* 

*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
**

*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*واحد بس* 
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*
*اذا شخص اعرفه اكيد بقبل* 
*بس اذا لأميل غريب لا ماأستضيفه* 

*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟* 

*اوقات اذا كنت مشغوله ومابي احد يزعجني* 

*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟* 
*ولا أحد* 

*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 
*لا قليل مره* 
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
**
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* 
*تتحرك الصوره طبعن* 
**
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟*
*الاثنين بس احب الانجليزي* 
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟* 
*اوقات كثير ما أحط* 
*بس أوقات أكتب مشغوله* 
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 
*مسن واحد* 
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه* 
*بنت اخوي هههههههههههههه*
**

*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن* 
**
*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*
*اكثر شخص بنت اخي* 
*واقل شخص اختى لانه معاي بالبيت* 

*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*
*بنت أخوي الوسطى* 
**

*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*
**
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*
*أستخدمها اكثر شي لبنت اخوي وصاحبتي* 
*لما اتكلم معاهم ويسكتون* 
*اوقات استخدمها 10 مرات وواقات ولا مره* 

*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
**
*الصوره اتوقع توضح كل شي* 

*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟*
*كل اسبوع اغير نك نيمي تقريباَ* 
*وهذا اكثر نك نيم ظل معاي* 
*sweet..............المحبب على قلبي* 

*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*سنتين* 
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*
*اكيد كثير أنبسطت* 
*بس بجد تعبت تحقيق عام* 
*ههههههههههههههههه*

**

----------


## hope

مااشاء الله علييك سوويت تقرير مصور خخ 

بس مسنجر مرهـ كيوت 

تسلمي لي ع الحضـوور ,, منورهــ 

لكن نسيتي شي مهم  :wacko: 

الي هو ماخترتي من بعدك

أختار مجد0

تحياتي

----------


## مجد0

تسلمين حور العين على استضافتي
الله يعين........

----------


## مجد0

> **
> 
> *س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
> *أين السبب المتصل بين الأرض والسماء*
> 
> *س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
> * وردي*
> *س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
> *مسنجر 8* 
> ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

*مشاء الله  * 


*اختي * 


*مجد * 


*هذي  انا وما ادري*   }*  sweet magic* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## hope

*العفوو مجد .. وانا اشكرك على قبول الدعوه ,, منوره*


*




مشاء الله 


اختي 


مجد 


هذي انا وما ادري } sweet magic 


تحياتي 



*


*مجد شكلها مستمله من الكتابه ..* 

*الله يعين* 





*اختار* 
*كميل الفضلي*

----------


## fatemah

والله خوووووووش فضايح خخخ<< كالعاده دايما عرض خخخخ 
تسلمووو اخواني اخواتي ع المشاركة وبنتظار كميل الفضلي 
..][..تحيــــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## hope

حيو فطوم 

شاا انتين كلا داخله عرض  :bleh:  

يبغى لينا نحطش في التحقيق مره ثانيه  << هيين 

وتسلمي على التوااصل 

دمتِ بخير

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*شكرا للدعوة والظهر يوجد مديرية تحقيقات جنائية في المنتدى*

*ههههههههه*

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*الفضلي او امسمي الشخصي*
*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*ليس ثابت*
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*مسنجر 8 في الهوتميل والياهوا اخر اصدار*
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*صديق مقرب جدا* 
*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*السلام عليكم* 
*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*
*احد اساتذتي في الجامعة وهوصديق*
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا*  
*اوقات الفراغ واغلبها في الليل* 


*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*
*كثيرة جدا* 
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*
*لا اتذكر ولكن اعتقد انهم فوق العدد 50* 
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟*
*اثنان فقط*
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟*
*الى اذا كنت اعرفه والى لا* 
*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟*  
*الى اذا كنت مشغول (اكتب مشغول)* 
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟* 
*لا* 
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟* 
*احياناً*
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 
*الابتسامات*
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* 
*ليس شيء ثابت* 
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي*
*الاثنين بس العربي غالباً*
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟* 
*ليس ثابت تارتا* 
*اكتب بيت شعري يعجبني وهو شعبي* 
*ياطيف الفرح حندوب نحلم بيك*
*يمته اتصير يقضه وتخلص الشده*
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟* 
*اثنان الاهوميل والياهوا*
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه* 
*احد السياسيين للنقاش في وضع ما يطرء*
*فازعجة كثيرا لاني احب ان امزح معه* 
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن* 
** 
*كما موجود في الصورة* 
*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟* 
*اكثر شخص اصدقاء لي في الجامعة*
*اقلهم الاهل عند السفر* 
*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*
*صورة تعجبني لعين باكيه*
*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟*
*لايوجد حاليا في هذه اللحظة*
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟*
*أستخدمها اكثر شي عندما نشغل مع اشخاص متعددين* 

*س27/اذا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟* 
*الصدقاء* 
*الاساتذة*
*الطلبة*
*العائلة*
*وغيرهم* 
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟* 
*لا اغير الى لضرورة ما* 
*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟*
*ثلاث سنين*
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل*
*تحقق لم اتعرض له حتى في مديرية المخابرات سابقاً*
*او الامن العامة هههههههههه*
*وانبسطت ولكن كنت مستغرب ما هي الدعوة* 
*واين عندما وصلتني* 
*شكرا لكم امنياتي لكم بالتوفيق الدائم*
*والمتواصل عبر ما تطرحون من افكار*
*جذابة ومرحه تحياتي لكم وشكرا*

----------


## hope

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> 
> *شكرا للدعوة والظهر يوجد مديرية تحقيقات جنائية في المنتدى*
> 
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
> *الفضلي او امسمي الشخصي*
> ...





*عليكم السلام*

*حيالك الله اخوي كميل ,, ومنور بوجودك*

* وماخترت من بعدك  لذا اختار زهره البنفسج* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## fatemah

> حيو فطوم 
> 
> شاا انتين كلا داخله عرض  <<<بل حتى مجاملة مافي  
> يبغى لينا نحطش في التحقيق مره ثانيه << هيين <<اي عادي صارت تتطورات كثيرة وسويت لي ايميل جديد بعد 
> وتسلمي على التوااصل  
> 
> دمتِ بخير



هلا والله خية اي والله مستعدة بس صبري الين مايعتدل الكمبيوتر هذا الاب توب مافي شي وش تبيني اقول حتى نك نيمي عادي
fto0oma
بس صبري علي الين مايعتدل <<طرارة مشرطة ههههه
..][..تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..][..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*طووووووووووووط حياني ربي*
*جايه اشرف وادش عرض مع فطووم هوع* 
*يالله ننتظر فاضيج جديده*
*يعطيكم العافيه*
*تحياتيو* 
*: )*

----------


## hope

:worried:  
اهلين فطومــه , ضحوكـــه  
هووع ,, وهاااع بعد هه 
حياكم الله دخلو عرض وطول لوووووول  
فطومــ ,, انشاء الله بس ماابستنى الكمبيوتر لين يعتدل  اعااند كيفي خخخ وياهلا فيش انتيين جايه جاايه 
ام عبااس ,, حياش الله غناتي ,, والله يعافيش ويخليش 
ولا يرحمنا من هالطله الحلووه

----------


## مجد0

*الصراحه الفكره حدها عجبتني* 
*صج لما كانت إستضافتي تعبت وأنا أكتب بس* 
*في النهايه وناسه وفضايح*

----------


## hope

يسلموو مجد ..

استضيف


اسيره شوق

----------


## كبرياء

*  بس كذآ أنآ هنآ ..* 

*لآلآ بالغلط هههههههههههه ..* 

*يعطيكم ربي ألف عآفيهـ ..* 

*كنت مآره وسمعت سوآلف << ترقع ..* 

*تحـيآتو . .*

*كبريآء*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أووه

نسيت 


سنعود بعد قليل

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بالانتظار..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟

[c=20][c=6][a=20]أحبكـ[/a][/c][c=63].. [/c]ويشهـد الله علـي[/c]

*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*أزرق*
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*مسنجر 8* 
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*

*مادكر بس اكيد اهلي*



*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*هاي او هلا*


*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟*

*صديقتي ونكها أف زهق حح*


*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟*

*مالي وقت كل شوي ادخل ومافضل ابقى على On Line* 



*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟*

*1558*

*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟*

83

*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟* 
*ايميل واحد*


*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟* 
*أقبل ،ان كان ولد احضره على طول وإذا كانت بنوته أترعف عليها*


*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟*

*احط زي الحين*  


*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟*  
*ولا جني*



*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟*

*مادخل* 

*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟* 

*[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-6/IvA57080.gif[/IMG]* 


*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟* *[IMG]http://www.************/files/arb-up-2008-6/tm_qnl56335.jpg[/IMG] مالي وحده محدده لكن هذي كلها اححطها*



*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟* 
*بالعربي*

*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟*  
*الله ينعل عابدينو خخ*

*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟*  
*واحد لأنه ماعندي الا أيميل واحد*


*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه*  
*صديقتي وتوبيكها(شربت الحب من كـأسك وطعم الورد بـأنفاسك)*




*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن*  
*خط النسخ*


*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟*

*أكثر شخص صديقتي نفسها الي استانس عليها خخ واقل شخص صديقتي من زمان ماكلمتها*


*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*


كلهم معفنين ههه


*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟* 
*6 جنانوه*


*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟* 
*وليش ؟* 
*نادراً، أو ساعات استخدمها في الأسبوع مرتين او لإقل لأني ماشتهيها*

*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟*  
*ماني مسويه مجموعات بنوب*




*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟* 
*كل يوم او يومين*



*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟* 
*يمكن 3 او اكثر*


*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل* 
*الله الله* 
*التحقيق حلوو واجد* 

*تسلمي حور* 

*انبسطت لأنه كلا فضايح في فضايح*

*بعدين اكمل الحين بجيبو نور*

*باي*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

آســفهـ نسيت الإستضافه

أستضيف أريام الدلوعهـ

----------


## كبرياء

*يســـــــــلمووو أسيرهـ الشووقـ على ـآ المآسنجر الحلوو ...* 

*جآريـ أستدعآء أريآم الدلوعهـ ..* 

*بحكمـ غيآب حور المفآجآ ؟؟!!* 

*يعطيكمـ ربي ألف عـــــآآـآآفيهـ ...* 

*تح ــــيآآتووو* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## fatemah

كالعادة تتطمش هع خخخ
تسلموو خواتي واخواني ع الاجابات 
لاعدمتكمـ
تسلمي كبرياء ع الجهد وان شاء الله حور ترجع بالسلامة ^_^ اذا تعرفي اي شي او احد يعرف يقول لنا
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## hope

> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> 
> 
> [
> c=20][c=6][a=20]أحبكـ[/a][/c][c=63].. [/c]ويشهـد الله علـي[/c]
> 
> *س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
> *أزرق*
> *س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
> ...






مااسنجـــرر حلــــــــــوو أسيرره << مع اني حافظتنه هع  :wink: 

يعطيك الف عــأأأفيه ..

لاعدمتـك خيووه

----------


## hope

> *يســـــــــلمووو أسيرهـ الشووقـ على ـآ المآسنجر الحلوو ...*  
> *جآريـ أستدعآء أريآم الدلوعهـ ..*  
> *بحكمـ غيآب حور المفآجآ ؟؟!!*  
> *يعطيكمـ ربي ألف عـــــآآـآآفيهـ ...*  
> *تح ــــيآآتووو*  
> 
> *كبريآء*



 

يعطيك العاافيه كبريـــآآآء

غيابي كان غصباً عني ومفآجئ مثل مااقلتي ..

وانتي قمتي بالوااجب ماااقصرتي غناااتوو مشــكووره  :rolleyes:

----------


## hope

> كالعادة تتطمش هع خخخ
> 
> تسلموو خواتي واخواني ع الاجابات 
> لاعدمتكمـ
> تسلمي كبرياء ع الجهد وان شاء الله حور ترجع بالسلامة ^_^ اذا تعرفي اي شي او احد يعرف يقول لنا 
> ..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..



 

رجعتـــــ بالسلامـــه <<  :bigsmile:  
تسلمي على السؤاال عني :)  
يعطيــك الف عــافيه غنااااتوو 
ويااهلا فيك ..

----------


## المتحير

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> 
> 
> كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟ 
> 
> مثل ماانتو شايفين هالموضووع مثل موضوع جوالك تحت المجهر.. 
> وراح نستضيف عضو\هـ كل اسبوع 
> (يعني لمدة اسبوع ادا الضيف مارد نختار ضيف اخر .. ) 
> 
> ...



يسلمو

----------


## hope

:huuh:  امم استضاف  نفسه بنفسه هع << امزح طبعاا 

يعطيك العافيه المتحيير
نورتنااا خيووه
ولاتحرمنا من تواصلك 

 

الضيف الجديد  شوق المحبـه 




وارجووكمـــ لاحد ينسى يختار من بعده :)

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 

يـ س ـلمووو ح ـبيبتي hope على إس ـضافتي .. 

وتفـ ض ـلي هذي إجاباتي على أس ــئلتك >> 





س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟ 
ح ــاليآ >> 

 

س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟ 

يـ خ ـتلف على ح ـسب لون التوبيك  :bigsmile:  .. 

س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟  

الثامن .. 
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟ 

إممم ،، الظاهر بنات إخ ـتي .. 

س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟ 

يـ خ ـتلف من شـ خ ـص للآخ ــر ..  

س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟ 

ص ـديقتي المقربه " دمووع الـ ش ـووق " >> ع ـفر ماتـ ع ـرفوونها  :toung:  .. 

وتوبيكها >> 

 

س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟ 

ماع ـندي وقت مـ ح ـدد / لا أبدآ .. 

س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟ 

( 440 ) >> زهقانه أفتـ ح ـهم  :bigsmile: .. 

س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟ 

( 40 ) .. 


س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟ 

( 2 ) .. 

س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟ 

في الـ ع ـاده أرفض على طوول .. 


س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟  

إي دايمآ  :wink:  .. 

س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  

ولا أح ــد .. 

س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟  

أح ــيانآ .. 

س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟  

ماع ــندي شئ مـ ح ـدد ،، أح ـب أستـ خ ـدم س ـمايلات وااايد  :amuse:  .. 

س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟  

ح ــاليآ >> 
 

س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟ 

بالـ ع ـربي .. 

س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟  

إممم ،، تـ خ ـتلف على حـ س ـب التوبيك بتاع ــي  :amuse:  .. 

س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟  

واح ــد .. 

س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه  

س ــووري  :embarrest:  ،، ما أقدر أخ ــبركم .. 

س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن  

Microsoft Sans Serif .. 

س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟ 

ما أقدر أح ـدد ،، ناس وااايد  :rolleyes: .. 

س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ 
دلـ ح ـين هذا أكثر شئ عاج ـبني >> 

 

إلى بنت إخ ـتي فديتها  :bigsmile:  .. 

س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟ 
( 8 ) .. 
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟ 

ما أفـ ض ـل أس ـتخدمها أبد .. 

س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟  
ع ـندي مـ ج ـموعتين بس >> الأص ـدقاء والـ ع ـائلة  :amuse: ..


س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ 
والله ما أقدر أح ــدد طبـ ع ـآ يـ ع ـتمد عالنفـ س ـيه  :bigsmile:  .. 

س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟ 
إممممم ،، من زمـــان وااايد  :cool:  .. 


س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل 
ولوو ،، أكيد منبــ س ــطه كتيررر .. 
يكفي نـ ش ـارررككم بهالفـ ض ـايح الـ ج ـميله  :wink:  .. 
.. 

مــ ش ـكووره خ ــيتو عالأس ــتضافه اللطيفه  :embarrest: .. 

إممم ،، أخ ــتار من بـ ع ـدي >> ش ــذوووي .. 
وإذا إخ ـترتوها س ــابقآ ،، فأخ ـتار دمووع " دمـ ع ـة على الـ س ـطور "  :cool:  .. 



دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ
ياحلو مسنجراتكم هع خخ بس مسنجري احلى بواجد هه
hope الف الحمد لله على السلامة جت متأخر بس ماادخل هالموضوع دايم 
ويلا بنتظار العضو الجاي سواء شذاوي او دموعة 
حياهم الله والبيت بيتهم ^_*
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## hope

> الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..
> 
> 
> 
> يـ س ـلمووو ح ـبيبتي hope على إس ـضافتي ..
> 
> 
> وتفـ ض ـلي هذي إجاباتي على أس ــئلتك >>
> 
> ...










عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركااته

الله يسلمك حبووبه 
تسلمي لي 

ومشكوره على قبول الدعوووهــــ 

استمتعنا كثير  بمسنجرك..
جاري استدعاء شذى 

تحياتي

----------


## hope

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ
> 
> ياحلو مسنجراتكم هع خخ بس مسنجري احلى بواجد هه
> hope الف الحمد لله على السلامة جت متأخر بس ماادخل هالموضوع دايم 
> ويلا بنتظار العضو الجاي سواء شذاوي او دموعة 
> حياهم الله والبيت بيتهم ^_* 
> ..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..



 

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الله يسلمك يالغلاا  
ولووو .. حتى لو متأخره مقبوله :)


تحيااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الاسئله:
س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟

ماعاد للهفه طعم ،،،
           وقلوبنا تنزف ألم ،،
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
من درجات الاحمر،،
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
ماسنجر لايف ،،
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
صديقتي ،،
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هـلا ،، السلام عليكم
على حسب الشخص بصراحه ،،
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
ولد اختي ...
نك نيمه / سوااها قلبي 
     ،، والله احـــبكـ
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
اخر الليل والله  ، الساعه 1 ...
لا بعض الاحيان اكون مشغوله في المنتدى
يعني مشغول..

س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
12 رسالهـ ،،،
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
31 شخص،،
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
2 
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
نعم ، لان اكثر الاوقات اشخاص اعرفهم ،،،
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
اي احياناً ،، من الملل
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
1 :embarrest: 
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
لالا
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
الخجل  :embarrest: 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 


س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
بصرااحه مشكلهـ ،،
بعض الاوقات انجليزيه تكون ...
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
والحب نتحسر عليهـ ،، صرنا حبايب بالاسم ،،،
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
وااحد بس،،
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
صديقتي ،، كاتبه عن عيد ميلادهاا،،
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
berlin 
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اقل اولاد اختي لظروفهم الدراسيه..
اكثر شخص بنت اخوي،،
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟
مااقدر اجاوب .. اعفيني
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
4 متصلين 
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
وااااااااو وااجد ..ههه :embarrest: 
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
العائله خواتي واخواني واولاد اختي وبنات اخوي،،،
الاصدقاء صديقاااتي طبعااا
مجموعه جديده .. زملائي ،،

س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟
على حسب المزااج والنفسيه،،
اغيره كل يومين او اكثر اسبوع
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
سنه وحده بس
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل
تقريبااا بصرااحه
معظم الاسئله مااعرف اجاوب عليهااا 
اعذروني ع التقصير ..
والاجوبة العاديه


شكرا لصاحبة الموضوع الفكره حلوووهــ
واشكرها على الاستدعاء اللطيف
وشكراا لشوق ع اختياارها لي ..
واختاااار دمعه على السطور
تحياااااااااااتي
 :embarrest:

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خوووش مسن ياشذوي بس ثاني مرة تجاوبي عن كل الاسئلة هع ههههه
تسلمي ع تلبية الدعوة وبنتظار دمعة على السطور 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## hope

> الاسئله:
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟ 
> ماعاد للهفه طعم ،،،
> وقلوبنا تنزف ألم ،،
> س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
> من درجات الاحمر،،
> س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
> ماسنجر لايف ،،
> س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
> ...



مشكووره شذاااوي على المسن الحلووو .. 

لكن مره ثانيه تجاوبي اكثر  :evil:  << ياساتر

يعطيك العافيه خيوه 

جاري استدعاء دمعه 

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*




[quote=hope;523833]*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..*


*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...* 


*كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟*
*الحمد لله بخير دامكم بخير حبايبي...* 

*مثل ماانتو شايفين هالموضووع مثل موضوع جوالك تحت المجهر..* 
*وراح نستضيف عضو\هـ كل اسبوع* 
*(يعني لمدة اسبوع ادا الضيف مارد نختار ضيف اخر .. )* 

*والله حركات*
*ويني عنكم* 
*مقصرة واجد وياكم خواتي في هالقسم..* 
*قبل لاأبدأ...*
*احب أني اوجه شكراً من أعمااااااااااااااقي لأختي وحبيبتي شذى الزهراء..*
*على هذا الدعوة المميزة الروعة...*
*وخالص شكري وامتناني لغاليتي...حور العين على هذا الإستدعاء الرووووووووعة..* 

*الاسئله:*
*بسم الله نبدأ*  
*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟*
*هو أحياناً يتغير على حسب المناسبات..*
*بس الحين...*
*ومازال السؤال في قلبي....تلك الدماء الزاكية...هلاّ تزال جارية..*
*بقلمي*
*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟*
*غالباً أسود* 
*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*الثامن*
*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*أول من أضفت اتوقع أختي..مااذكر بصراحة...*
*وأول من أضافني..اقرب وأغلى صديقة..على مااعتقد*
*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟*
*هههه*
<FONT face="Arial Black"><FONT size=6>

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*[quote=hope;523833]**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*








> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اختار خيتي الغالية وردة بس عطشانة*
*مع خالص شكري لكم على هذه الإستضافة الحلوة*
*ترى انحذفت ورديت عدتها*
*الحين مابقدر احذف اللي قبل نسيته*
*هههههههههه*
*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ههههه ضحكتيني خية في البداية يوم قلتي انك تبدأي المحادثة ههه قلت يؤ لاسلام ولا شي بس طلعتي تسلمي ظلمناك في البداية هههه
تسلمي خية ع تلبية الدعوة وننتظر خيتي وردة بس عطشانة 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
 وعليكم السلاااام 

كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟
 الحمدلله بخير
مثل ماانتو شايفين هالموضووع مثل موضوع جوالك تحت المجهر..
وراح نستضيف عضو\هـ كل اسبوع
(يعني لمدة اسبوع ادا الضيف مارد نختار ضيف اخر .. )



الاسئله:

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
خطوه على خطوه في مشيك اتروه وتحسس اشسوا بيها زمنها

س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
احمر

س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8

س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
اول من ضفت اخووي واول من ضافتني صديقتي

س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هلا بووووووووووووي
او
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااموووو

س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
صديقتي 
والنك نيم: ليش اللي بيدك ما كفاك ليش اللي مو بيدك تبيه

س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
اكثر شي في الليل   وما احب واايد اكوون اون لاين

س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
6

س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
53

س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
2

س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
اقبل الاضاافه وبعدين اتأكد من الشخص نفسه

س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
لا

س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
4
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
لا

س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
;)

س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 



س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
عاده بالعربي وقليل بالانجلش  لان احط من ابدااعات الشيخ الاكــــرف

س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
وينكـ يا ضي بيتكـ مشتاقه اسمع صوتكـ

س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
1

س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
اختي
يالغالي شي وسط دلالي من طلعت وقصدي اوقف بدربك

س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
TAHOMA

س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اختي وصدقاتي اكثر شي
اهلي اللي من بعيد

س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
احلى صووره هذي


واحلى نك نيم
رجيتكـ يغالـــي تسامح قلبــي لو قصر حنـــانه

س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
ولا وااحد  ههههههههه

س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش
 ؟
وااااااااااااااااااايد  وما ادري ليش

س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
الاصدقاء صديقاتي
العائله اهلي القرااب كلش
اذر   نااس من بعييد

س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 

كل اسبووع تقريباا
واكثر مده شهر لان كنت مساافره

س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
6

س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 
هههههههههههه   ايه انبسط واستانست بعد
لانكم حلوين وتستاهلوون اي شي تبوون تعرفونه
 





**********************



*واخيييرا وليس آآآخراا*
*آآآآسفه آآآآسفه* 
*على التأخير حبايبي*
*اعتذر اعتذر منكم * 
*بس مشاغل الدنياااا*
*واختي وحبيبتي دمعه على السطوور*
*اشكرج يالغاليه من كل قلبي على دعوتج الحلوه واللطيفه*
*وساامحووني على التأخير حبايبي*


*اماا  اللي بعدي فرااح يكوون جنه الرضاا*

*وتشكروووون*
*تحياااتي لكمووو*

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

الصوور  ما طلعت معااي  ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hope

مرااحب 
دمعه على السطووور 
شوو هالمسنجر ؟؟ لك والله بيطيير العقل 
خليتني اقرى واني شاقه البسمه  :wavetowel2: 
استااانست علييييك بقووه  
وعاد اول كلمه ترحييبيه هادي فله هههه 
بعدلهاا لك خيووه  
وان شاء الله لك زياره ثانيه :) 
موفقه ياارب

.............

ورده بس عطشاانـه

انبسطنـــــــــــاا مرره بمنسجرك خيووه 

لاتقطعيناا 

واكيد لك زياره ثانيه موو :)

لاعدمناا تواصلكم

مودتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*خيتي فاطمة سعيدة بتعليقك على اللي كتبته..*
*هههههههه دكي عدلته خيتي ...*



*خيتي وردة انبسطت وانا أقرأ المعلومات عن مسنجرك*
*بانتظار أخونا جنة الرضا..*



*خيتي حب..*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*فشيلة مو...ويش اسوي له انحذف كل الكلام وصارت لخبطة خخ*
*زين عدلتيها ههههههه*
*يعطيك العافية غاليتي..*

*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## جنة الرضا

الســلام عليكم ورحمه
مساء الخير للجميع
 واسف على التنأخير دمعه على السطور اما انتي نبهتيني ولا كان ماستمتعت بل الأسئله

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
مافي غيرك يستحق أحلامي
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
أسود وأحمر

س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8 بلاس

س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
اول من ضفت صديقي الي سو الي الأميل 
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
ســـــــــــــــلام اومساء الخير
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
صديقي
والنك : (((حب على جنه)))
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
اكثر شي في الليل وعند المغرب الساعه 5
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
3
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
34
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
2

س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
ماأقبل الا لمن اتأكد منو هذا
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
احياناً
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
اول اما الحين لالا
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
.....
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 



س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـرب
لالا بالعربي 
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
وينك يالغلا مشتقاق لك
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
1

س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
ولد أخـــتي
والنك: ماأضمن لك الأيام أضمن لك احساسي ..لو نفترق أعوام مايموت اخلاصي
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
TAHOMA

س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
مرت اخوي وبنت اخوي
وصدقائي
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
احلى صووره هذي


واحلى نك نيم
لايمكن عرص النك نيم تدرون ليش؟؟؟ لان عمر المشاعر ماكانت نكنيمااااات
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
والله ثلاثه اشخاص
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش
؟
عد وغلط اذا ابي واحد ضروري ولا 10مرات......لو بفلوس كان مارسلت إشاره تنبيه ...صج بخيييييل ههههههه
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
الأهل

س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 


واكثر مده 8شهور لان كنت مساافر او ماعرفت الا توني الحين اغير النك نيم وخليه ملون

س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
3

س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 
هههههههههههه ايه انبسطت واستانست بعد
وشكراً لك خيتوووو دمعه على السطور والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*العفو اخوي جنة الرضا..وزين شفت الاستدعاء..*
*وطلب الاستدعاء كان من أختنا وردة بس عطشانة...بس أنا حبيت أساعد لأنك ماشفت الاستدعاء منها في موضوعها..*
*المهم..*
*يعطيكم العافية جميعاً..*
*موفقين ..*
*والموضوع هذا روعة بصراحة خية حب..*
*موفقين جميعاً..*

----------


## جنة الرضا

عطيكم العافيه وماتقصرون وشكراً على الأستدعاء

----------


## hope

> الســلام عليكم ورحمه
> مساء الخير للجميع
> واسف على التنأخير دمعه على السطور اما انتي نبهتيني ولا كان ماستمتعت بل الأسئله 
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> مافي غيرك يستحق أحلامي
> س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
> أسود وأحمر 
> س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
> 8 بلاس 
> ...



مسنجر حلوو  
يعطيك العـاافيه اخوي 
نورتنـــــــاا  
لاتقطعناا .... نتمنى نشووفك بأستمرار  :amuse:  
بس .. منوو الضيف الجديد ..؟
 
لاعدمنــااك  
تحياتي

----------


## hope

> *العفو اخوي جنة الرضا..وزين شفت الاستدعاء..*
> 
> *وطلب الاستدعاء كان من أختنا وردة بس عطشانة...بس أنا حبيت أساعد لأنك ماشفت الاستدعاء منها في موضوعها..*
> *المهم..*
> *يعطيكم العافية جميعاً..*
> *موفقين ..*
> *والموضوع هذا روعة بصراحة خية حب..*
> 
> *موفقين جميعاً..*



 




*تسلمي دمووع* 
*انتوو محليينه* *لولاكم ماكان صار الموضوع روعـه* 

*لاعدمناا توواصلكم* 


*مودتي*

----------


## جنة الرضا

امممممممممممممممم مدري منهو اختار 
بس راح اختار خيتوووو 
بائعه الورد

----------


## hope

جاري أستدعاء بـائعـه الورد ..

موفق ..

----------


## بائعة الورد

هلا والله بحبيبتي hope
روعتيني تقولي أستدعاء قلت مأدري وش مسويه
بس عن جد موضوعك روعه ويعطيك مليون عافية عليه
وبسم الله نبتدي....
س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
متى غيمك يلم غيمي وننزل بالمطر عشاق نطوق الأرض بالضحكة ونزرع بالوفاء أشواق
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
الوردي ,الأحمر
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
8بلاس
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
أول من أضفت زوجي
أول من أضافني لا أذكر
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هلا وغلا أو السلام
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
بنت عمتي 
وش ذنبي دام الحلااامبتليني
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
أكثر شي في منتصف الليل
لا ليس كثيرآ 
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
لا تتعجبوا كثثثثثثثثثثثير
482رسالة والله العظيم ماأمزح
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
11شخص
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
2
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
لامستحيل أقبل الأاذا عندي 
خبر عنه أعرفه يعني
أما لماذا؟
لأني مرة قبلة وصارت لي مشكلة كبييييييييرة 
مريت بأيام صعبة كل من هالأضافه وعضية أصابيعي ندم لأني عطيته قبول وأنصح الكل لا يتهور وخصوصآ البنات أنكم تقبلون أحد ماتعرفونه
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
لا
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
تقريبآ خمسة
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
كثيييييييييييييير
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
 :in_love: 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 




س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـرب
بالعربي
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
كل بين فترة وفترة أغير
حاليآ:
لأني اليوم ماشفتك ولاأيدي ألمست يدك أحس شي ناقصني وأحس الدنيا مو دنيا
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
1
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
أممممممممممممم ضروري الأجابة
أوكي الصراحه أخوي جنة الرضا
مافي غيرك يستحق أحلامي

س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
TAHOMA


س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟

أكثر شخص بنت عمتي غرام أحباب
أقل شخص حماي الأفضل
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟

*

وأحلى نك 
مأذكر بس في كثيييييييير
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
واحد بس
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش
أول كنت أستخدمها بس الحين لا لا
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
مافي مجموعات من كثرهم 
أسوي مجموعات
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 


مالي وقت معين يمكن كل دقيقة 

وبعض الحين كل شهر على حسب الترويقة
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
تقريبآ سنه
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل
عن أكييييد أنبسطت 
يكفيني فخرآ بأن الي داعيني أخوي جنة الرضا
ويعطيكم العافية على هالموضوع
المميز أتمنى أشوف باقي الأعضاء 
وألف سلام
أستدعي حبيبتي غرام أحباب

----------


## hope

> هلا والله بحبيبتي hope
> 
> روعتيني تقولي أستدعاء قلت مأدري وش مسويه
> بس عن جد موضوعك روعه ويعطيك مليون عافية عليه
> وبسم الله نبتدي....
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> متى غيمك يلم غيمي وننزل بالمطر عشاق نطوق الأرض بالضحكة ونزرع بالوفاء أشواق
> س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
> الوردي ,الأحمر
> ...






هــلااا فيك حياتي 
سووري مااكــان قصدي أروعك...  :embarrest: 
وانتي الأروع حبيبتي وفخر لي انه موضوعي عجبك  :blink: 
ومسنجرك كتيييييير حلوو 
انبسطناا ويااك 
لاتحرمينــاا من طلتك 

جاري استدعاء غرام أحباب 


 مودتي

----------


## همسة ألم

مراااااااااااااااااااااحب 
تم أختياري ولكني تأخرت وراحت علي 
خيرها في غيرها  :amuse: 
خيه كيف تستدعي العضاء 
هههههه
بس علشان طرحي  
هههههههههه
والله حدي فشلانه
تحياتي ..

----------


## hope

> مراااااااااااااااااااااحب 
> تم أختياري ولكني تأخرت وراحت علي 
> خيرها في غيرها 
> خيرها في غيرها حبيبتي
> 
> اوعدك اني استدعيك باقرب فرصه ولايهمك







> خيه كيف تستدعي العضاء 
> هههههه
> 
> ارسل رساله خاصه 
> وأحيناً لماا اخونا شبكة مايكون موجود اضطر اكتب للعضوه في موضوع من مواضيعها :)
> 
> بس علشان طرحي 
> هههههههههه
> والله حدي فشلانه
> ...





للعلم باقي 3 ايام من تاريخ ارسال الرساله فرصه لغرام أحباب
لو تأخرت بنختار ضيف جديد

خاالص حبي

----------


## hope

الضيفـه الجديده همسة ألم 



الجميع بنتظارها 


تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته  
> كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟ 
>  الحمد الله 
> مثل ماانتو شايفين هالموضووع مثل موضوع جوالك تحت المجهر.. 
> وراح نستضيف عضو\هـ كل اسبوع 
> (يعني لمدة اسبوع ادا الضيف مارد نختار ضيف اخر .. ) 
> 
> ...






شكرا لك خيتي على الدعوه 
مررره ستانست وأني أجاوب على الأسئله 
^ ـــــــــ ^
تحياتوووووووو

----------


## hope

نورتيـــنــااا خيوه همسه بالمسنجر الرووعـه 


تحياتي

----------


## غرام أحباب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
وعليكم السلام والرحمه.. 

كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟ 
بخيروالحمدلله
أسفه ع التأخيير 





الاسئله: 


س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
كل سنه من عمري تضيع من دونك حبيبي}مالهامعنى
<<<لحديسرقه تراه تأليفي<<<<هههههه
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
أكثر الأوقااات أحمر
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
الماسنجر أخر أصدار بس ما أعرف أسمه<<<خخخ
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
أول من أضفت وأضافتني بنت خااالتي لأنها هي ألي مسويه لي
الإيميل
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هلا
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
بنت خاالي
النك..
شمعه وذوبها الغرام
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
أغلب الأوقااات أجلس في منتصف الليل
أي والله أجلس بالخمس ساااعات
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
234
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
23
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
1
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
ماأقبل إلا لما أعرف منو هذه
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
لا
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
أمممم <<<والله ماأذكر
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
لا
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
مافيه شي معين كثيير الأسمايلات ألي أستخدمهم
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
أناكل ساااع أغي صوره بس حالياً
هذي

س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
بالعربي
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
نااادر أحط رساله شخصياً
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
واااحد
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
صديقتي فديييتها
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
مافيه خط معييين
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
أقل شخص بنت خالتي 
وأكثر شخص وحالياً صديقتي
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
وحده
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
لاماأستخدمها
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
للأسف مو مسويه مجموعااات
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh:  
تقريباً كل أسبوع وأحياناًفي اليوم كذامره أغيره
والله كم أكثر نك ظل عندي مو ذاااكره بس مده قلليله وبعدين اغيره

س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
سنتين 
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol:  
حييييييييل أنبسطت معااااكم

----------


## hope

*^_^ من زمــــــــــآن <------ عفر نسيت الموضوع* 


*المهم يعطيك الف عآفييييه حبوبهـ* 
*غروومـهـ  نورتينآ بمسسسنجرك المتميز ـ ـ ،، وشكراً لتلبيهـ الدعوه*


*وبمآ انك رجعتي الموضوع رآح نوآصل * 



*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## أموله

اهلـيين .. 

جآري الرد ع الاسئله اشكرك حبيبتي hope ع استدعائي

----------


## أموله

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..

وعليكم السلـآم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟ 
بخير .. والحمد لله 
 





الاسئله: 


س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
عنيده مثل دنياي [c=10][a=5]عًَنِيَدَهَ مِثِلَ[/a][/c] [c=5][a=5]|[/a][/c][c=10][a=10]|[/a][/c] [c=10]دِنَيَاأاأ[/c][c=5]اأاأ[/c][c=10]ي[/c]
 
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
ازرق
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
الثآمن
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
خوآتي

س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
هاي او هلا 
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
كبرياء 
النك..
ترحل طيوفك وفكري يجمعك
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
اجلس بالعصر وبساعات  :embarrest:  :toung: 

س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
5
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟

27س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
1
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
مااقبل الا اذا كنت اعرف الاميل 
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
احيانا 
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
1
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
لا
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
مافي محدد 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟

كل دقيقه اغير بس اكثر وحده احطها ذي 


س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
بالعربي
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
 aa 
[c=10][a=5]aa[/a][/c]  ..........
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
واااحد
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
بنوته غير < اختي 

حاولت العب لعبتك واظهر ملاك 
!..وألبس ثوب الثعالب حتى اوصل مستواك 



س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
Arial
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اكثر خص بنت خالتي واقل شخص 
اختي 

س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
[c=14][s]عَ ـنِيدَهَ [/s][/c][c=#FF0080]..! [/c][c=14]}[/c]



كلكم تستاهلوهم 



س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
4
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
قليل للناس الي يقهرو 
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
لا مو مسويه
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 
كل يوم خخخ
 
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
سنه 
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل

ههههههه روعه انبسطت معكم  :bigsmile:

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ..*
*لأن الموضوع أعآد نشآطه ..~* 
*سأعيد التثبيت ...! هع ..*
*قد تكون لي عووده ..*
*سي يووو ..~*
*كبريآء ...*

----------


## كبرياء

قسسسسسسم أني مخرفه .!

----------


## hope

> اهلـيين .. 
> 
> 
> جآري الرد ع الاسئله اشكرك حبيبتي hope ع استدعائي



*يآهلآ*

*العفـو حبيبتي* 
*نورتي ـ ـ ،،*







> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> 
> وعليكم السلـآم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
> 
> كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟ 
> بخير .. والحمد لله  
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
*وانا انبسسسسطت أكثر بتوآجدكِ معنآ حبيبتي أموولهـ* 

*شكراً لكِ*
*نورينآ دآئماً بتوآجدكِ هنآ*

*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## hope

> *مرآآحب ..*
> 
> *لأن الموضوع أعآد نشآطه ..~* 
> *سأعيد التثبيت ...! هع ..*
> *قد تكون لي عووده ..**سي يووو ..~*
> 
> *كبريآء ...*







*يآهلا كبرياء* 
*أشتقنآ لتوآجدكـ معنآ :)*
*نووورتي حبيبتي* 

*لآعدمنآ اطلآلتكـ ِ*
*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## hope

*تم استدعــآء ضيفتنآ*
* المتألقهـ ـ ـ ،،* *جــــــــوري*

*بآنتظآرهآ ،،*

*تحياتي*

----------


## موهبهـ

السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ

مشكورة خيتو hope على الموضوع الرائع 

وانتظر اجوبت جوري ^^

----------


## hope

> السلآم عليكم والرحمهــ
> 
> مشكورة خيتو hope على الموضوع الرائع  
> 
> وانتظر اجوبت جوري ^^



 

*وعليكم السلام والرحمهـ ـ ـ ،،*
*العفوو حبيبتي* 
*نورتي بتوآجدكـ / ،،*
*لاعــدمـ* 

*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## همسة ألم

سعيده لعوده نشاط الطرح 
يعطيك الله ألف عااااااااااافيه 
^ــ^
تحياااتوووووووووووووو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلموووووو حبيبتي شووب  ع المجهوود الجمييل 
فكرهـ مرهـ رووعهـ 

وننتظر اجوبت بنت بلدي جوري الحبيبهــ 

وسأكون متابعه لهذا الموضوع الذي نال على اعجابي 

موفقه لكل خير 

وعساك على القوه 

دمتي كما تحبي ان تكوني 

تحياتووو

عاشقة المستحييل...~ْ}

----------


## hope

> سعيده لعوده نشاط الطرح 
> يعطيك الله ألف عااااااااااافيه 
> ^ــ^
> تحياااتوووووووووووووو



 

*^_^*
*تسلمين يآقمر*
*وآنا سعيييدهـ ـ ـ ،، لتوآجدك هنآ* 
*الله يعآفيك ويسلمك* 

*لآعدم حبوبهـ* 

*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## hope

> يسلموووووو حبيبتي شووب ع المجهوود الجمييل 
> 
> فكرهـ مرهـ رووعهـ  
> وننتظر اجوبت بنت بلدي جوري الحبيبهــ  
> وسأكون متابعه لهذا الموضوع الذي نال على اعجابي  
> موفقه لكل خير  
> وعساك على القوه  
> دمتي كما تحبي ان تكوني  
> تحياتووو 
> ...



 

*اللهـ يسلمك ويعآفيييك* 

*تسلميييين حبوبهـ*
*لآعدم من توآصلكـ ـ ـ ،،*

*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ..
شكراً اختي hope..
لاختيااري :amuse: 

الاسئله:



س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
فـ ع ـز الكلام
سكت الكلام
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
الاخضر الزيتي نفس هذا اللون.
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟
الثامن.. 
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
زوجي..
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
على حسب كل مرره غير 
هااي..سلام ..هلا ..الوو
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
حمااي..
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
المسنجر مفتوح طوول مااني شابكه..
ومااحطه on line الا اذا اني اكلم..
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
ولا رساله مسحت القديم واللحين افتح اول بـ اول.
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
16 ايميل بس..
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
ايميل واحد..
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
اقبل من باب الفضول بس ولا مرره جتني اضافه من شخص مااعرفه.
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟
يمكن مرره والا مرتين بس. 
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ 
وااحد.. 
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
على طوول oof line ..
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
عل حسب الحاله بس اكثر سمايل احبه الفيس الخجوول>> :embarrest: 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 

س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
 بالعرربي..
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
ماافي شي معين..
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
وااحد ماافي غيره.
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
صديقتي فديتها.. :bigsmile: 
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
Arial
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اكثر شخص اختي واقل شخص وحده من البناات..
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 
ماافي شي مميز :cool: 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
3 اشخااص..
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
اي احياناً نحااسه واذا احد تأخر في الكتابه >>مااحد قاله يكلم اكثر من واحد مره وحده  :toung: 
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟
لا مو مسويه.. 
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 
على حسب الحاله 
وآخر تويبك من زمان حاطته مو لاقيه تويبك على المزااج :noworry: 
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
سنه وحده..
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol: 
آآآكييييييييد انبسطت ..
لاني معآآآكم :rolleyes: 
اعذروني على التأخيرر..

----------


## hope

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ..
> 
> شكراً اختي hope..
> لاختيااري
> 
> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
> *العفووو حبيبتي* 
> *نورتينآ* 
> الاسئله: 
> ...



 
*تسسسلمين حبيبتي جوري ع قبول الدعــــوووووهـ*
*يعطيك ربي الف عآآآآفيهـ* 
*لآعدمنآ هيكـ طلهـ* 


*بس اختاااري من بعدكـ ؟* 
*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

أختار بعدي دمعه طفله يتيمه.

----------


## hope

> أختار بعدي دمعه طفله يتيمه.



 
*تم استدعاء دموووعهـ* 

*يعطيك الف عآفييييهـ حبوبهـ*

*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ..
> شكراً اختي جـــــــوري لاختيااري 
> الاسئله 
> 
> 
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> تقول أمـــي إذا ودك تشوف الخير قدامكـــ تبسم وبتسم وضحك في وجهه
> الي يعادونكــــ...
> 
> ...



لااااخلاااولاا عدم منك يالغلااا
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## hope

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااته ..
> 
> شكراً اختي جـــــــوري لاختيااري
> 
> الاسئله
> 
> 
> 
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> ...



 


*ياهلاااااا وغلااا*

*ربي يووووفقك حبيبتي دموووعهـ* 


*ومآتأخرتي ياغلاـ* 


*شكراً لقبولك دعوتنآ*

*منــوووره والله ـ ـ ،،* 


*بس مييين تختآري بعدك* 


*لآعدم حبوبه* 


*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

أختار بعدي
_صفوانية وافتخر_

----------


## hope

> أختار بعدي
> _صفوانية وافتخر_



 
*صباح الخير ـ ـ ،،* 

*تم استدعــــــآء صفوآنيه* 

*بالأنتظــآر*

----------


## hope

*المهله المحدده ( اسبوع ) لـ صفوآنيه أنتهت* 


*تم استدعاء*

*عاشقة المستحيل*

*بانتظارهآ ،،،*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

بالانتظـآآر ..

عاشقة المستحيل

وشكراً لكـ دموعه
.
.

----------


## النظره البريئه

ننتظر
عاشقة المستحيل

وشكراً  دموعه

----------


## أموله

*^_^..*
*مرآحب...*

*عشوقـهـ...*

*ننتظراأجوبـتـكـ..ياغلـآ ..*

*دمتي بدفئ...*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

[quote=hope;523833]هاايز انا جيت 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  


كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟ 
تماموو ـز  

مثل ماانتو شايفين هالموضووع مثل موضوع جوالك تحت المجهر.. 
وراح نستضيف عضو\هـ كل اسبوع 
(يعني لمدة اسبوع ادا الضيف مارد نختار ضيف اخر .. ) 



الاسئله: 

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟ 
هم...~ْ} 

[a=4] [a=14] [/a] [/a] [c=14]حبيبي خايفه [c=4]الحب يكبر[/c][/c]

[a=4] [a=14] [/a] [/a][c=14]وقلبي [c=4]يعشقك[/c] اكثر واكثر[/c]
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟ 
الاسوووووووود 
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 7 أو 8 أو غيرهـ ؟  
التااسع قبل كم يووم حملته 
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
صديقتي واول من ضافني اختي ورده محمديه 
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟ 
هلأ 
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
اخر شقااوه بطوه  
نك نيمها 
*ะ●ะتدريـﮯانـﮯاشتقـﭠلـﻜะ*

س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟ 
اممم اي احب اطوول واوقات دخولي في ايام المدارس في النهار والعطل الليل 
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
921
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
85
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
7 وواحد مسرووق :sad2: 
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
اي اقبل واشوف مين لان يمكن يعرفني واعرفه  :toung: 
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
لا طبعا لووول  :toung: 
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟  
اثنين :wink: 
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
تقريبا اغلب يومي بالظهور دون اتصال  :wacko: 
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
واللهِ مارضى يتحمل معي بس هوو 
بحلوس يجنن  :amuse: 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟  
 
س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
لا بالعربي 
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟  


*مافي محدد ع حسب المزاج والحاله*
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ  
6 في مره وحده بس واحد متصل والباقي بالظهور 
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
نبوضتي 
همي هو ان ارفع راسك يا امي 
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
Tahoma 
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
اكثر شي كبرياء ونبض قلب وصديقتي والاقل واجد واجد 
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ :kaseh: 



[c=1]حـين [c=#ff0080]آخجل[/c] بآلنظرٍ إليڪـ[c=#ff0080] ..~[/c][/c]


[c=1]آعذرٍنـي فـ إنآإ [c=#ff0080]آنثى[/c] . ![/c]
 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
مع ان اللحين الاذان يأذن الكل قام <وانا بعد بقووم . مافي الا 6
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
لا ماستخدمها الا الى العناد  :toung:  :toung:  :toung: 
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
مجموعتين فقط 
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟ :huuh: 
لول يوميا او كل يومين 
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
سنتين 
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق  :toung:  ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل :lol:  
اي مررره انبسطت مره مرهـ وروقت معكم كماان  :embarrest:  







[/quote] 
تسلمي غناتي ع الاستضافه الجميله 
ان شاء الله اكون بيضت الوجه  
مع السلامه  :embarrest:

----------


## كبرياء

*والله هنـآ الفضآيح غير شكل ..!*
*بس تصدقي hope*
*يبغى ليهم أسأله شرر زيآده هع << تبي كف ..~*
*لآعدمنآكمـ ..*
*مسيره ع الطآير هع*
*كبريآء*

----------


## hope

> [quote=hope;523833]هاايز انا جيت 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> 
> ...





تسلمي غناتي ع الاستضافه الجميله

ان شاء الله اكون بيضت الوجه 


مع السلامه  :embarrest: 
[/quote]


هلا وغلا 

مسنجرك كشوووخ مره غنآتوو 

نورتي حبووبهـ 

بش ماقلتي من تبي يجي بعدك  :rolleyes: 

يالله عشوووقهـ انتظر تختاري ^_^ 

ويعطيك العآفييييه ومشكوره ع تليييه الدعوه : )

دمتِ بخير

----------


## hope

> *والله هنـآ الفضآيح غير شكل ..!*
> *بس تصدقي hope*
> *يبغى ليهم أسأله شرر زيآده هع << تبي كف ..~*
> *لآعدمنآكمـ ..*
> *مسيره ع الطآير هع*
> 
> *كبريآء*



هلا وغـلا كبرياء

ايه والله
 يبي ليهم تغيير + زيااااده 

 عن قريب انشاء الله  :wink:  ،،، 
وتسلميييين ،، :)

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.


مرحبآ :)

آي والله يحتآآجو تغيير وزيآآده  :nuts: 

آني جآآني الدور وخلآآص من حقي آقول زيدوهم  :bleh: 

يعطيكم آلف عآآآفيه ,

تحيآآتي

----------


## hope

> .
> . 
> 
> مرحبآ :) 
> آي والله يحتآآجو تغيير وزيآآده  
> آني جآآني الدور وخلآآص من حقي آقول زيدوهم  
> يعطيكم آلف عآآآفيه , 
> 
> تحيآآتي



مرحبتين 
ومليوون هلا 

اي باطلع ليهم اسئله زياده اطفشهم ^_^

ولاتخافي ترى يمكن يجيش الدور اكثر من مره   :toung:   :wink: 

لانو مسنجرك بيتغير واحنا نبغى نعرف ايش الجديد >>>   :noworry: 

والله يعافيش
تسلميين كرووزتنا الغاليه على الطله

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ياهلا والله 

امممم 

بصراحه ابغى عواميه صفوانيه  بس آآهـ مو موجودهـ بالمنتدى

بس اختار 

اممم 

هووب اختارووك من قبل او لا ؟؟ 

اذا ماختاروك ياليت توافقي واذا اختاروك 

اترك حرية الاختيار لكِ 

مع السلامهـ

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.



مرحبآ :) 
اختآآآروهآ عفر *_^ بش هي قآآلت عآد يختآآرو مره ثآآنيه

نحيسه هههه .. 

عشآآآن نعرف الجديد هآآآع

يعطيكم آلف عآآفيه

تحيآآآتي

----------


## hope

> ياهلا والله 
> 
> امممم  
> بصراحه ابغى عواميه صفوانيه بس آآهـ مو موجودهـ بالمنتدى 
> بس اختار  
> اممم  
> هووب اختارووك من قبل او لا ؟؟  
> اذا ماختاروك ياليت توافقي واذا اختاروك  
> اترك حرية الاختيار لكِ  
> ...



عواميييه توها جايه  بس من كم يوم  :rolleyes: 
اني اختاروني بس عادي لو تكرر  :bleh: 

 باكتب اجوبتي 
وبعدها باغير الاسئله >>  كيفي  :noworry:   >>> لا امزح

----------


## hope

> .
> . 
> 
> 
> مرحبآ :)
> 
> اختآآآروهآ عفر *_^ بش هي قآآلت عآد يختآآرو مره ثآآنيه 
> نحيسه هههه ..  
> عشآآآن نعرف الجديد هآآآع 
> ...



مرحبتين
<< المتحدث الرسمي >>  هع  
واسكتي لا يجي دورش 
ويعطيش العافيه على الرد عني  :toung:

----------


## hope

> الاسئله:
> 
> 
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
> اسمي  
> نفس هذا بس مسحت الاسم  
> [a=61] [/a][a=#0080C0] [/a][a=61] [/a] [c=#0080C0][c=61][/c][c=61][/c][/c] 
> 
> س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
> ...



الي بعدي 
*كروزه الحلوه*  :bleh:

----------


## كبرياء

هههههههههه والله خطيريين هنـآآ ..!!~
أنـــــآآ أُطآآلب بـزيآدة الأسئله <~ بيجيك كف هع ...!
بآنتظآر كروزهـ ... 
سي يوو ..~
كبريآء ...!

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.




مرحبآ :) 
ههههههه مآعليه مجنونه بتقولو بش  :nuts:  قميلووه قلتي بتزيدي الأسئله  :nuts: 

إذا قريب بتزيديهم بآرد إيآآ الزيآآده عشآآن اصير اول وحده ردت 

إيآآ الزيآآده  :lol: ..

فـ إذا بتطولي آمر لله بآرد عليهم  :bleh:  مسويه نفسي طيبه ههه  :shiny: 

يعطيكم آلف عآآآفيه

تحيآآآآتي

----------


## hope

> هههههههههه والله خطيريين هنـآآ ..!!~
> أنـــــآآ أُطآآلب بـزيآدة الأسئله <~ بيجيك كف هع ...!
> بآنتظآر كروزهـ ... 
> سي يوو ..~ 
> كبريآء ...!



 
يآهلااا كبرياء
سوف يتم النظر في طلبك << تستهبل  :lol:  
لا صحيح عن قريب ازيد الاسئله 
وادا فيه اسئله من عدكم بعد احسن واحسن  :embarrest:  :wavetowel2: 

منورهـ بتواجدكـ ،،

----------


## hope

> .
> . 
> 
> 
> 
> مرحبآ :)
> 
> ههههههه مآعليه مجنونه بتقولو بش  قميلووه قلتي بتزيدي الأسئله  
> إذا قريب بتزيديهم بآرد إيآآ الزيآآده عشآآن اصير اول وحده ردت  
> ...



 
ههههه
مرحبتين 

عليك حركات  :toung: 


انتينا ردي الحين ،، وادا حطيت اسئلة زياده باناديك  :amuse:   :embarrest: 
وعلى قولتك تصيري أول وحده تردي عليهم ^_^


اماا  ازيد اسئلة الحين ماتوقع >> ( المخ متعطل ) 



بانتظارك : )

----------


## Malamh Cute

[quote=hope;523833]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..



** 






*.*
*.*





*مرحبآ :)*




*عليكم السلآم ورحمة الله وبركآآته*  
*هلآ بآلورده القميله*  




*كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟* 
*بالنسبه ليي عآل العآآآل ورآآيقه وتمآآآم التمآآم  وآنتين* 
*رآيقه آه* 





*مثل ماانتو شايفين هالموضووع مثل موضوع جوالك تحت المجهر..* 
*وراح نستضيف عضو\هـ كل اسبوع* 
*(يعني لمدة اسبوع ادا الضيف مارد نختار ضيف اخر .. )* 



*الاسئله:* 

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟* 
*[c=#FF0080][.. [c=14]صورته داخل عيونيے [/c]؟!../[a=#FF0080][c=0] وقلبيے ماينسى בـڪِيه[/c][/a]!![/c]*
*الرساله الشخصيه:*
*[c=14]~ [c=#FF0080]ڪِيف ابنسى من اבـبه[/c] ../[c=10] من سڪِن قلبيے غلاه[/c] ..][/c]* 
*توني حآطتنه*  
*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟* 
*فوشي لون الأنوثه ههههه ..* 

*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 8أو 9 أو غيرهـ ؟*  
*توني مدًلعه نفسي بالإصدآآر الجديد  ..* 

*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*مآآدري والله مآآاتذكر عدل يمكن آختي*  

*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟* 
*على حسب سآعآآت اسويي نفسي عآآقله وآسلم و* 
*سآعآآت مآآخلي مسآء الورد ولا مسآآء الخير إلا اقولهم*  
*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟* 
*يآغنآتي البطه حرم نسيبووو القميله *  
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟* 
*لا طبعآ of Line اكثر شي*  
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟* 
*177 نيو مسج*  
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟* 
*92* 
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟* 
*اربعه عفر صآرو*  
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟* 
*على حسب إذا كآن ولد لا طبعاً وإذا كآنت بنت ممكن*  
*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟*  
*ههههههه اي هالفتره حآآبه بالخآرج بقووه*  
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟*  
*يآغنآتي ناسات وآجد يستحقووه بش اني مطنشه هههه اتحدى *  
*3 بس*  
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟*  
*اكثر شي اساساً*  
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟*  
*وآحد قلتي بس بآحط وآحد خخخ يالله بعد بش باقول اخو ده*  
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟*  
*مو رآضيه تتحمل شوي وبرجع آحملهآ :(*  
*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟* 
*بالعربي*  
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟*  
*حرم السيد هههه*  
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟*  
*وآحد*  
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه*  
*يآقلبي سوسوتين ههههه بنآت اختي وآخويي يآغنآتي وحشني  ونآسات وآجد* 
*توبيكآتهم منخًشه لآن توني مكًشخه نفسي بالشسمه هع*  
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن*  
*Microsoft Sans Serif* 
*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟* 
*ماادري وآجد احس عادي عفر  واقل ناسات من السنه لسنه في الأعياد ههه*
*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*  
*توبيكآت ذٌكر السبب سابقاً وصورة حميدوو ولد اختي هع* 
*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟* 
*5*  
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟* 
*هههههه مصآحبتنهآ هالأيآآم 3 بس هيك إزعآج نحآسه وعشان يردو له* 
*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟*  
*نو* 
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك *  
*عادي احسن نفسي والله ماادري كم اكثر مده طول الميموري الله يسامحها خخخ* 
*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟* 
*من عفر 3 تقريباً *  
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل* 
*هههههههه اي لأن اني مروقه مو عشان شي *  
*لا لآن انتون نآسات عشل وآني احبكم خخخ*  
*واسئلتكم عسل ع آلبي* 
*ويكفي إن قميلووه إلا آستدعتني* 





************************ 
/quote]



*آمم الضيفه إلا بعدي فكرت فيهآ ..!*

*وصحيح عآد زيدو السمآيلآت اقعد ادلع نفسي وصلو 33 وتآلي يقول ليي آمسح خخخ* 
*براءة من الحب*  
*يعطيكم الف عىآفيه ،* 
*ولاتعذروني ع الـتآخير هع*  
*تحيآآتي*

----------


## hope

[quote=Malamh Cute;960252]



> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
هلآ وغلا قمروه 
مآبغيتي تجي 
بلآ تتغلي علينا  :lol: 

بالنسبهـ للأيقونآت لأ تشتكي هني مو شغلي   :bleh:   <<  

وجـــآري استدعآء براءه من الحب 

نورتي يالبطهـ  

لآعدمتك 

دمتِ بخير

----------


## النظره البريئه

يسلموو
ع الموضوع
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نُون

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
عليكم السلام و الرحمة ، يا هلا ..  :amuse: 







*كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟* 
*تمام ..* 




*مثل ماانتو شايفين هالموضووع مثل موضوع جوالك تحت المجهر..* 
*وراح نستضيف عضو\هـ كل اسبوع* 
*(يعني لمدة اسبوع ادا الضيف مارد نختار ضيف اخر .. )* 



*الاسئله:* 

*س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟* 
*.... , فراغ .*
*الرساله الشخصيه:*
*انثى تبحثُ عن كينونتها في أسرابِ الطفولة المهاجرة .* 

*س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟* 
*فوشي فاقع ،*  

*س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 8أو 9 أو غيرهـ ؟* 
*الثامن ..* 


*س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟*
*خيووو ..* 

*س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟* 
*هلوووات ، أو هاااي ...*
 
*س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟* 
*بنت خالتي ..*
*النك:*
* [a=14][c=16]ان [a=0][c=4]المخ[/c][/a] الذي طلبته [c=46]غير موجود[/c] في الخدمة[/c][/a]
بـرد يـانـاس بـرد,,فـيـنـي نـووم|-),,نــايـمــه* 
*س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟* 
*أغلب جلوسي عالنت يكون المسن مفتوح ،* 
*الفترة السابقة كنت دايم On Line أما الفترة الحالية OFF Line << مزااج ،* 
*س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟* 
*و لا رسااالهـ / ميح ..*  
*س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟* 
*21 ايميل .* 
*س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟* 
*3 ..* 
*س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟* 
*لالا ، اتأكد من معرفتي لهـ و بعدها يصير خير ، هع ..* 
*س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟*  
*احياناً / إذا مزاجي متعكر ..*  
*س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟*  
*سابقاً واحد ، الآن و لا واحد ..*
 
*س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟*  
*لا ..*  
*س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟*  
*اممم*
*لا يوجد سماايل محدد .. لكن ممكن ..*  
*س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟*  
*              اممم             * 
*صورة خيوو المسافر تبوون انزلها << عااتي .. خخخـ* 

*س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟* 
*عربي ..* 
*س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟*  
*انثى لا تشبهها انثى .* 
*س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟*  
*واحد ..* 
*س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه*  
*هههـ ، تيب ..*
التوبيك :
انني الاسعد في البشر..لانه وحده يستطيع حمايتي من اضمحلال جسدي..
الرسالة:
هو من قال ذلك؟؟!!
 
*س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن*  
Mudir MT 
*س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟* 
*اكثر بالفترة الحالية صديقتي الدووبهـ ( غبار الملائكة + زميلة بالجامعهـ*
*أقل ( أخواني ..* 
*س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟*  
*[c=#353535]|[a=#B3E811]   [/a]|[a=#FC890A]   [/a]|[a=#F92B8C]   [/a]|[/c] [c=#561C79]·@ ~ دنـدوـوـونهـ}[/c]*
*الصورة / صورتي الرمزية اللي هنا ..*

*س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟* 
*2 + قروووب جمااعي ..* 
*س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟* 
*تقريباً / مش كثير لأني انزعج منها ..*
*إذا اتكلم و ما احد يرد علي ..* 
*س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟*  
*لا .. بدون مجموعات .* 
*س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك*  
*مافيه مدة محددة / تقريبا يبقى النك شهر اكثر << كح كح مغبرهـ ها ؟ خخـ*
*س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟* 
*اممم*
*سنتين .* 
*س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل* 
*اممم .*
*اي انبسطت كثير ، لأنكم استدعيتوني للمرة الثانية << هع ،* 
*و لأن اجوائكم أنثوية رائعة هنا ..* 
 

 
*اختار بعدي .. اممم*
*أخرى ..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

متآآآآبعهـ 

وننتضر اخرى

----------


## hope

> يسلموو
> ع الموضوع
> يعطيك العافيه



الله يسلمكـ ،،

مشكوره ع التوآجد

لا عدم

----------


## hope

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> 
> عليكم السلام و الرحمة ، يا هلا ..  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
هلآ وغلا

نورتي موضوعنآ الأنثوي  :toung:   :embarrest:  >> امزح 

مشكوووره قمروه على تلبييييهـ الدعووهـ..

يعطيك العآفيه

تم استدعاء العسـل .. أخرى 

لاعدمتك

----------


## hope

> متآآآآبعهـ 
> 
> 
> وننتضر اخرى



 
منوره حبييبة ألبي عشوقهـ 

لاعدمتك

----------


## Malamh Cute

[quote=hope;962038]



> هلآ وغلا قمروه 
> مآبغيتي تجي 
> بلآ تتغلي علينا 
> 
> بالنسبهـ للأيقونآت لأ تشتكي هني مو شغلي  << 
> 
> وجـــآري استدعآء براءه من الحب 
> 
> نورتي يالبطهـ 
> ...



 






.
.



مرحبآ :)

هههههههه طبعآ آتغلى حلآآتي وآني جآيتنكم على طول  :nuts:  ..

ههههههههه آمآ الآيقونآآت مو شغلش بش هذا قسمش هههه  :lol:  
آدري مو شغلش بش آستهبل  :bleh:  ..

وشكٌراً قميلوه ع الموضوع للمره المليون  :lol: 

وبإنتظآر القمر أُخرىْ

تحيآآتي

----------


## hope

[quote=Malamh Cute;962585]



> .
> . 
> 
> 
> 
> مرحبآ :) 
> هههههههه طبعآ آتغلى حلآآتي وآني جآيتنكم على طول  .. 
> ههههههههه آمآ الآيقونآآت مو شغلش بش هذا قسمش هههه 
> 
> ...



 
هههههههههـ
حلاوتش وانتينا تبرري هع

العفو للمره المليون 


نوووورتي يالبطه
لاعدم

----------


## أُخرىْ

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.. 
وعليكم السلام والرحمه..ياهلا 
كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟ 
تمام..نُشكر الله 


الاسئله: 

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
أعرفني معه,,أشتاقه,,وأتعثر بالذكريات 
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
بالعاده ..أسود وآحياناً..أختار لون يتناسب مع ألوان التوبيك 
س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 8أو 9 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
الثامن 
س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
ماأذكر  :weird: 
س6 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
مساء/ صباح الخير 
س7 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
بنت خالتي..
أمي [يا ]بسمة تُنعش نبضات قلبي 
س8 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟
..آخر الليل  
س/9 كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
12 
س10 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
95 
س11/ كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
5 
س12 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
قبل كنت أقبل على طول,,بس اللحين لا..لأني واجهتني سواليف عظيمه من الاغبياء اللي يضيفون وبس 
س13/ تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟؟ 
دايماً,,
س14/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟؟ 
3 أشخاص 
س15/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال كثير؟؟ 
أغلب الاوقات,, 
س16/وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟ 
السمايل الساخر ^o) << تعرفونه مو 
س17/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
 

س18/التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟
العاده عربي..واذا الموود ضارب عالانجلش..نكتب إنجلش 
س19/رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
الدايم عندي نقط.....بس رساله كررتها أكثر من مره,,وهي وحشتني سوـاليفك  
س20/بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
واحد,,وإذا عندي سواليف وماابغي ادخل اون لاين..افتح الثاني وأكمل سواليفي  :amuse:  
س21/شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه 
بنت خالتي الدبه  :amuse: 
بالصبر تبلغ ماترجوه من أمل,,فأصبر فلا ضيق إلا بـ ع ــده فرج 
س22/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن 
Arial 
س23/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
أكثر شي..بنت خالتي.. وصديقتي ,,وأختي اللي ساكنه بالرياض وأخواني اللي في آمريكا << كأن السؤال يبغي شخص واحد بس مو !!
وأقل شي...الاشخاص الباقيين  :amuse: 
س24/ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟
أحلى صوره لأخوي وكذلك أحلى نك <<بالنسبه لي  :amuse: 
رأس الِحكمه مخافة الله..
والصوره صورته وهو في محمية اليلو ستون << افادي اروح 
س25/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
6 أشخاص 
س26/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ وليش ؟
أكرهها وأتنرفز لو أحد سواها لي. :weird:  لأني مو بالعاده أتجاهل الحديث
ولكن اللي عندي يسوونها كتحيه..عشان ابدا معاهم محادثه,,وأنا اسويها أحيان إذا الابتسامات الساخره مانفعت عشان أوضح للي أسولف معاه إني طفشت..وأنا أسولف وهو ساكت
س27/ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
فيه مجموعة..أهلي وفيها أخواني وأخواتي,,
و أحباب الروح وفيها صديقاتي
أقربائي ,شلة الكولج..وفيها بنات الكليه
معارفي..وهُم الأكثر والبقيه
والحقيقه أني ماعرض الاشخاص على حسب المجموعات ,,<<يعني مسويه المجموعات من الفضاوه,, 
س28/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟
كل اسبوع..واذا فيه مناسبه,,أغيره كل يومين
واكثر مده كان شهر,,
س29/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
6 سنوات,, 
س30/واخيرا انبسطت بالتحقيق ؟ ليش ؟ لازم التعليل
أيه أكيد إنبسطت,,هههه إنا عندي قاعده أذا أحد طرح علي أسئله معناتها أنا مهمه <<  :wacko: 
ولأن..براءة الحلوه هي اللي إختارتني..ولأن هوب القمر زارت ملفي الشخصي وإستدعتني,, " ماقلت لكم أنا من الشخصيات الهامه "  :toung: 
,,
شُكراً..لمنحي فٌرصة الحديث عني وعن مسنجري
وإعذروني لو إستثقلت دمي  :embarrest:  

..
أختار بعدي,, 
خيي ,,طائر أيلول..
وإذا استضفتوه قبل..نغير ونختار.,
دكتور مهدي..

----------


## نُون

> أيه أكيد إنبسطت,,هههه إنا عندي قاعده أذا أحد طرح علي أسئله معناتها أنا مهمه <<




هههـ ، افااا اكيد مهمة .. و لا كيف يابنات ؟..




> ولأن..براءة الحلوه هي اللي إختارتني..
> ,,




يؤيؤيؤ لحظة .. 
استحي  :embarrest:  ) هع

----------


## hope

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام والرحمه..ياهلا
> 
> كيفكم ياحلوين ان شاء الله تماام؟؟
> 
> تمام..نُشكر الله
> 
> ...






*تؤبريني ياعسل* 
*تسلميييين ع تلبيهـ الدعوه*

*وبالعكس دمك خفيف ونورتينآ قمروه* 

*ابقى زورينآ :)*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## hope

> هههـ ، افااا اكيد مهمة .. و لا كيف يابنات ؟..
> 
> يؤيؤيؤ لحظة .. 
> استحي  ) هع



 
*نورتي حبيييبة ألبي بروووئهـ* 

*لاعدمت هيك طلهـ ,,*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## النظره البريئه

متاااابعه ......

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

متعهـ 

بس ناس محدودين اللي يزورو  هالصفحه.. 

يعطيش الف عافيه هووبي حبيبتي

بأنتظار طائر ايلول او دكتور مهدي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*سلااااامووووون*
*كيفكاااتكم جميييع :)*
*غلااتوو hope ويش هالحركاات وويش هالفضايح* 
*>> قريت كل صفحات الفضايح هههه* 
*عاااد اني ما ادخل على هالقسم بكثره* 
*واشوووف هناااا فضاايح مو طبيعيه هع  ^_^*
*ولااا واشوف اختياري من قبل عشووق الغلااا { عاشقة المستحيل } هع* 
*واني كنت في سوريا !!! ويلي ويلااااه*
*واشواا انتي رديتي عليها على قلبي ههههه*
*يعطيك عافيه على المجهوود*
*وبإنتظاار للي عليه الدور :)*
*ربي يوفقش وويخليش لأحبابش غناااتووو*
*دمتي بكل الاماني ^_^*

----------


## hope

> متاااابعه ......



 
شاكره متابعتكِ حبيبتي

ماانحرم من هيك توآصل 

دمتي بخير

----------


## hope

> متعهـ 
> 
> 
> بس ناس محدودين اللي يزورو هالصفحه..  
> يعطيش الف عافيه هووبي حبيبتي 
> 
> بأنتظار طائر ايلول او دكتور مهدي



 

اللهـ يعآفيك حبيبتي 

مشكوره ع التوآصل  
دمتي بخير

----------


## hope

> *سلااااامووووون*
> 
> *كيفكاااتكم جميييع :)*
> *غلااتوو hope ويش هالحركاات وويش هالفضايح* 
> *>> قريت كل صفحات الفضايح هههه* 
> *عاااد اني ما ادخل على هالقسم بكثره* 
> *واشوووف هناااا فضاايح مو طبيعيه هع ^_^*
> *ولااا واشوف اختياري من قبل عشووق الغلااا { عاشقة المستحيل } هع* 
> *واني كنت في سوريا !!! ويلي ويلااااه*
> ...






ياهلا وغلا بكل الغلآ

حبيبتي عوآميوه ... توه نور القسم بتواجدك ياقمر

وان شآء الله باستدعييييييك ادا 
حصلت ليي فرصهـ ^_^

الله يعآفيك ويسلمك من كل مكروه ياقلبي

ويوفقك غناتي ويخليك لمحبينك يارب 

مشكوره لتوآجدك

منوره حبيبتي

دمتي بخير

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *سلااااامووووون*
> 
> *كيفكاااتكم جميييع :)*
> *غلااتوو hope ويش هالحركاات وويش هالفضايح* 
> 
> *>> قريت كل صفحات الفضايح هههه* 
> *ههههههه ماقدر عليش عآد فضحتينا حووبي* 
> 
> *عاااد اني ما ادخل على هالقسم بكثره* 
> ...



 
غنآآآآآآآتي عوآميه 

تسلمي لي يالغلا 


ان شاء الله يستضيفونك عمآآ قريب >>لأكتشاف الفضائح 

الله يعطيكـ الف عآآفيه 

سلمتي من كل مكرووهـ 

دمتي بقلبٌ* نآبض* للأبد

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> ياهلا وغلا بكل الغلآ







> يا هلاااا وغلاااا بالنور كله 
> 
> حبيبتي عوآميوه ... توه نور القسم بتواجدك ياقمر
> 
> النور نورك قموره hope يا الغلااا 
> وان شآء الله باستدعييييييك ادا 
> حصلت ليي فرصهـ ^_^
> اويلي ويلاااه هههه اوكي على خير 
> الله يعآفيك ويسلمك من كل مكروه ياقلبي
> ...







> دمتي بخير





*تسلمي غلااااتوووع المجهود* 
*لا عدمناك*
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*دمتي بكل الاماني ^_^*
*تحياااتوو*
[/center]

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> غنآآآآآآآتي عوآميه 
> هااايووو عشوقه با الغلااا
> 
> 
> تسلمي لي يالغلا 
> الله يسلمك غناتي 
> 
> 
> ان شاء الله يستضيفونك عمآآ قريب >>لأكتشاف الفضائح 
> ...






*تسلمي ع التوااصل عشووق يا الغلااااا*
*لا خلا ولا عدم*
*موفقه لكل خير* 
*دمتي بكل الاماني* 
*تحيااااتوو*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*طرح راقا لي* 

*موفقين ,, وعساكم ع القوه*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننتظر  :bigsmile:  >>بس مين  :weird: .. مدري هآآع  :wacko: >>كف :toung: 

لا عتب >>مخرفه

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

سلام عليكووم 

وينكم ويش فيه الموضوع نآيم للحين..~ْ!!

----------


## hope

> *طرح راقا لي* 
> 
> *موفقين ,, وعساكم ع القوه*



تسلمينـ حبيبتي ,, 

جميعاً يآرب 

يعطيك الف عآفيهـ عالتوآجد ,, 

لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## hope

> ننتظر  >>بس مين .. مدري هآآع >>كف
> 
> 
> 
> لا عتب >>مخرفه







ننتظر طائر ايلول ,, بعد شوي باستدعيهِـ 

شكراً لتوآجدكـ وتواصلكـ ,, واهتمامكـ  :toung:   :embarrest: 

دمتي بخير

----------


## hope

> سلام عليكووم 
> 
> 
> 
> وينكم ويش فيه الموضوع نآيم للحين..~ْ!!






تؤبرني المتحمسه
 على الفضائح >> هههههـ 

الموضوعـ كآن تحت الصيآنهـ  :toung: 
وتمت اضافه أسئلهـ حدها حركات ورزهـ ,, ×_× 

شكرا لتوآصلكـ وأهتمامك قمروه 

دمتي بخير

----------


## hope

*بانتظــار  طآئر ايلول ,,*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> تؤبرني المتحمسه
> على الفضائح >> هههههـ 
> 
> الموضوعـ كآن تحت الصيآنهـ 
> وتمت اضافه أسئلهـ حدها حركات ورزهـ ,, ×_× 
> 
> شكرا لتوآصلكـ وأهتمامك قمروه 
> 
> دمتي بخير
> [/CENTER]



 
هلووو  :embarrest: 

هههههه اييي متحمسسه حدي للفضايح  بالذاات لووحده بس مابقوول من هيي  :wink:  هااع وش دراك انتيي  :wacko: 


اهااا يعني بتسستضيفونيي مره ثانييه  :toung:  <انتيين عااد شووفيي الاسئله في البدااييه  :evil: 


هااع اللحين بشووفهم  :toung: 

وبانتضاار طائر ايلول

سسلاموو

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> هلووو 
> هلووااااااااات عشووقه 
> 
> 
> هههههه اييي متحمسسه حدي للفضايح بالذاات لووحده بس مابقوول من هيي  هااع وش دراك انتيي 
> ولوووو اني عارفه الى اللي متحمسه اليها بس ما بقول اني بعد هههههه
> 
> 
> اهااا يعني بتسستضيفونيي مره ثانييه  <انتيين عااد شووفيي الاسئله في البدااييه 
> ...








*يلااااا بإنتظاار طائر ايلول* 
*سي يوو*

----------


## طائر أيلول

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*أشكركم على الأستضافة الجميلة* 

*وأن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظن الجميع* 

*بس وينه الأسئلة .....ولا هي نفسها الأسئلة للي في البداية*

----------


## طائر أيلول

س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟
*flying soul*
س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
* البني*

س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 9 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
*7*

س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
*والله ما اذكر عدل بس أتوقع صديقي*

س 6\ كم عضو من منتدى في مسنجرك؟
*ولا واحد*

س 7 / ماهي اول كلمه ترحيبيه تبدأ بها ؟
* تعتمد ع الشخص ..مره ....السلام...ومره عبارة إفتتاحية من عندي (مساء الطهر حين يسكن محاجرك الناعسة)*

س8 / من هو الشخص السادس في ماسنجرك وما هو النك نيم حقه ؟
*عضو من منتدى آخر النك _ احبك يا نفس طاهر احبك يا قلب حنون _*

س9 / ماهي أوقات دخولك للمسن وهل تفضّل ان تبقى طويلا On Line ؟ 
*المساء هو أكثر الأوقات........لا فأنا أمل سريعا من المسنجر إذا لم أجد احد أتكلم معه*


س10 \ كم عدد الرسايل الجديده؟
*10*

س11 / كم عدد المضافين في ماسنجرك ؟
* 28*

س 12 / كمـ عـدد آيـمـيلاتك ؟
*3*

س13 / اذا واجهتك اضافه من شخص هل تبادر بالقبول ام ترفض ولماذا ؟
*تعتمد على من هو هذا الشخص.....وبعدها أفكر في قبوله من عدمه*

س14\ حالتك اللي تستخدمها كثير ؟
اون لاين

س 15 / تحط بالخــارج وآنت على الجهــاز ؟ 
*لا*


س16/ مسوي لكم شخص بلوك؟*ما عندي حل وسط إذا في شخص ما ابغاه على طول اسوي ليه حدف على طووووووول ما لي خلق بلوك وبعدين مو بلوك*


س17/ تدخل الظهور دون اتصال ؟
*لا*

س18/ وش اكثـر سمـآيـل تستخدمـه بالمسـن ؟  
*:)*


س19/وش صـورتـك بالمسـن ؟ 
 منظر للمزارع في واحة الأحساء

س20 /التـوبيـكـآت تبعـكّ .. بالعـآده .. بالانجلـش ولا بالعـربي؟ 
الانجليزي


س 21 /رسـآلـه شخصيـه دومـآ ً تحطـهـآ ؟ 
*من زمان ما احط رسايل*

22 /بالعـآده كـم مسـن تفتـح بـوقـت وآحــدّ ؟ 
*في وقت الزحمة يمكن ثلاثه*

س23 /شخـص تستـآنسّ ليـنّ دخـل .. جيـب التـوبيـك تبعـه ؟
* الصاحب اللي ما يجي من صحبتة غير العذاب.....*

س24/اذكـر لنـآ نـوع الخـط بالمسـن ؟
*مايكروسفت سانس سيرف*

س25/من اكثر شخص تكلمه بالمسنجر ؟ ومن أقـل ؟
مشرف في منتدى آخر....واقل واحد صديق من كندا صارليه سنه ما كلمته

س26 هل تحب المحادثات الجماعيه؟
*مو كثير ..بالرغم من اني ما جربتها كثيرة*
متي تستخدمها ؟
*نادر ما استخدمها*

س27/ كم شخص يكون دائما متوآجد في مسنجرك ؟
*من واحد لثلاثة*

س28/كم عدد المتصلين عندك الحين ؟
*اثنين*

س29/تستخدم أشارة التنبيه ؟ ادا تستخدم كم مره في اليوم تقريبا ؟ 
وليش ؟
* قليل في حالة التنطيش* 

س30 /ادا كنت مسوي مجموعات ويش مسمينهم ؟ 
* ما فيه*
ومن في كل مجموعه ؟ 
*ما فيه*

س31/كم المده الي تغير فيها نك نيمك ؟ وكم مده اكثر نك نيم ظل معاك ؟
*قليل جدا أغير .....flying soul اكثر نك  طول معي ولازلت استخدمه*

س32/كم سنه صار لك وانت تستخدم المسن ؟
*تقريبا 7 سنوات*

س 33 \ تقدر تستغني عن المسنجر؟ 
.. ليش ؟
*نعم.... لاني ما تعلقت فيه كثير ما استخدمه  إلا في وقت الحاجة والفراغ*

س 34 \ كم أطول مده قضيتها بعيد عن المسنجر ؟
* شهرين أو اكثر ما اذكر بالتحديد*

س 35 \ كيف تحب المسنجر ؟
اممممممم حب زي حب المعرفة و الأطلاع..حب البحث عن صدى لبعض الأواح التي قد تشاركنا بعض أفكارها همومها أو خبراتها

س 36 \ متى تكره المسن؟
أذا بديت احسن أني جالس أظلم ناس لأنهم  تعلقوا فيني لمجرد الحديث  معهم...واذا حسيت إن المسنجر رايح يكون سلبي 

س 37 \ أكثر شي يعجبك في المسن؟
*كسر الكثير من حواجز الاتصال والتواصل بين الأهل والأصدقاء....يعني قرب البعيد وأختصر المسافات*

س 38 \متى تحط حالتك غير متصل أو بالخارج ؟
*ولا مرة جربتها لاني في بعض الاحيان اطلع واخلي السمنجر مفتوح ..وراجع واقفله إذا كنت ناوي اطلع*


س 39 \شخص رافع ضغطك ..
ويش بتسوي معاه اذا كآنـ منـ 
الأهل ............؟
*اتجاهل فأن بالعادة لا ابد الحديث مع احد على المسنجر إلا أذا احسست أني في حاجة للحديث معه ...وعشان كذا في بعض الاحيان يحمق فين بعض الأصداقاء أكون اون لاين......ولا ارد عليهم :)*
الاصدقاء .........؟
*نفس الشي ما تفرق بين الأهل أو الأصدقاء*


س40 \ اذكر لنا السكربتاات الي تستخدمها ...؟ 
*century  gothic*


س 41 \ احلى صورة بالمسنجر واحلى نـك ونزلهم بالمنتدى ؟ ولـمن ؟ 
*ما فيش لان صاير ليي مده ما غير في المسنجر ولا شي ما احب التغير كثير*


س 42 \ صور مسنجرك صوره سريعه وورينا اياه ..*بحاول ........خليني ا شوف وايش اقدر اسوي* 
*ترى الصورة مش ولا بد لاني ما ليي خلق..صاير ملولي :)*
[/URL] 

.......................................... مع الانتباه لتغطية جميع الايميلات

----------


## طائر أيلول

*واحين أوجه الدعوه لأختي صدوووووفة إذا ما استضفتوها وإذا أستضفتوها أختي الثانية فرح*

----------


## hope

> *واحين أوجه الدعوه لأختي صدوووووفة إذا ما استضفتوها وإذا أستضفتوها أختي الثانية فرح*








*يعطيك ربي الف عآفيييهـ*
* اخوي طائر ايلول ,,* 

*نورتنآ بتوآجدكـ* 
*والف شكر لك ,, لتلبية الدعوه * 

*دمت بألف خييير ,,*

----------


## hope

*بانتظار صدفة البحر*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بإنتظآر* صدووفه* 

يعطيكم الف عآآفيه

----------


## hope

> بإنتظآر* صدووفه* 
> 
> 
> 
> يعطيكم الف عآآفيه








يسلموو على التواصل ،، 

واللهـ يعافيك

----------


## hope

*انتهت المده المحدده لصدفه ,,*

*ننتظر فرح*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*:*


*:*



*حركآت والله* * فرووح* *تحت المجهر وللمرهـ الثآنيه يآآآآسلآآآم >>متشوقه للفضآيح* 


*يلا ننظرك فرووووحه لاتطولي علينآآ*

----------


## فرح

يااااااااااااعـــــــــلي ..سلام الله عليك يابا الحسنين ياسيدي ومولاي
ليييييييش حــــــــــراااام مرتيييييييييين مايصيييييييييير 
يؤيؤيؤ الناس بالاول تسلم ..المعذره  :embarrest: 
السلام عليكم ...
مشكووور اخوووي ايلوووولي ...ع الاختياااار 
اعتتتتتتتتتتتتتتذر من الجميع ،،،
ايملي مغيرته فمامداني اضيف احد لحد الحين  :embarrest:  :amuse: 
والاعتراااف بالحق فضيله ...هالاياااام المسن ماادخل وااااجد ..
ماعدها وقتتتتت  :wacko:  :rolleyes: 
اعتتتتتتتتتتتتتذر 
وانا رااح اختاااااااار  :wink:  :bigsmile: 
الاخ* قـــــــــمي* ..
دمتم بخيييييييييير 
هـــووووب مشكوووره حبيبتي ع التبليغ

----------


## صدفة البحر

*جيت قلبووو hope*
*اعذريني ياغلاتي على التأخيير ولكن بسبب ظروف ..*
*في وقتٍ آخر بإذن الله نلتقي ؛؛*

----------


## hope

> يااااااااااااعـــــــــلي ..سلام الله عليك يابا الحسنين ياسيدي ومولاي
> 
> ليييييييش حــــــــــراااام مرتيييييييييين مايصيييييييييير 
> يؤيؤيؤ الناس بالاول تسلم ..المعذره 
> السلام عليكم ...
> مشكووور اخوووي ايلوووولي ...ع الاختياااار 
> اعتتتتتتتتتتتتتتذر من الجميع ،،،
> ايملي مغيرته فمامداني اضيف احد لحد الحين 
> والاعتراااف بالحق فضيله ...هالاياااام المسن ماادخل وااااجد ..
> ...






*عليييييكمـ السلآم* 

*المره دي قدرتي تهربي* 
* ههههههـ* 


*خيرهآ بغيرهاا*
* أن شاء اللهـ ,,*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## hope

> *جيت قلبووو hope*
> 
> *اعذريني ياغلاتي على التأخيير ولكن بسبب ظروف ..*
> 
> *في وقتٍ آخر بإذن الله نلتقي ؛؛*







*يآهلا صدوفهـ حبيبتي* 

*ماصار شي على التأخيير غناتي ،،*

* في اي وقتـ تقدري تشآركيناا ..*


*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*السلام عليكم*  
*يؤؤ خسآره هربت من عندنآ فرووحه يلا مآعليه بنصيدك مره ثآنيه >>بتنطق*  
*ونتتظر الاخ قمي بكل شووووق***  
*موفقين لكل خير*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

ههههههههه<== داخله عرض


قرح <=هربتي خيرهـآ بغـيرهـآ ههه

بإنتظآر

قمـي


شكـرآأإآأإآأإ

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آنآ في بآلي سؤال الى هووبي بس بصرآحه هو برى الموضوع  :toung: 


عآدي اسئل وآتمنى تجآوبي :) 



كم الفرق بينك وبين اسيرة شووق ؟   :huh: >فضوول مقطعني مرره  :wacko: 




وعذراً ع اللقآفه خيتوو هوبي  :embarrest: 


وننتظر قمي بشووووق  :toung: 


موفقين لكل خير

----------


## نبراس،،،

اعتذر على التأخيير اليووم بس التفت للدعوه 
والوقت انتهاا الحين ان شاء الله بعد كم سااعه
ارجع للصفحه

----------


## نبراس،،،

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورجمة الله وبركاااته بعد 
> 
> 
> في هالموضوع ,, طرحت عدة أسئلهـ تخص المسنجر ,,
> راح نستضيف عضو\ه , ت\يجاوب على الأسئلة >> الله يعينهـ ~_~ 
> صحييح الله يعيينه ههههه 
> لكل ضيف فرصه لمدة اسبوع
> ...



 
اشكر لكم هذه الاستضافه 
المطوله الجمييله 
دمتم بخيير

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحب ..}!*
*أإستضـآفه حلووهـ لـ نبرآس ..{* 
*سلمت الأنآمل أخي ..* 
*وبإنتظآر فضآيح اللي بعدك هع* 
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء ..~!*

----------


## hope

> اشكر لكم هذه الاستضافه 
> المطوله الجمييله 
> دمتم بخيير



 

*يآهـــلآ فيك اخوي ,,*

*ولوو ،،،،* 
*انآ اشكر توآجدك الطيب ,,* 
*عوآفي أخوي ,,* 

*نورتنآ بتوآجدك*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## hope

> *مرآحب ..}!*
> *أإستضـآفه حلووهـ لـ نبرآس ..{* 
> *سلمت الأنآمل أخي ..* 
> *وبإنتظآر فضآيح اللي بعدك هع* 
> *سي يوو* 
> 
> *كبريآء ..~!*



 

*مرحبتينـ ،، وياهلا*

*نورتي بتوآجدكـ كبرياء*

*لاعدمـ* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## hope

*بآنتظـــــآر أسيرة شوق*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
> 
> 
> في هالموضوع ,, طرحت عدة أسئلهـ تخص المسنجر ,,
> راح نستضيف عضو\ه << أحم أحم جيت اني , ت\يجاوب على الأسئلة >> الله يعينهـ ~_~  
> لكل ضيف فرصه لمدة اسبوع
> ( ادا مارد نختار غيره .. )  
> 
> 
> ...



إستضافه حلوه مره

تسلمي حبيبتي هووبي على الإستضافه

كيف دخلت الموضوع ماأدري 

ههه

صدفه

وأختـار : 

شبـل الطفوف

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> آنآ في بآلي سؤال الى هووبي بس بصرآحه هو برى الموضوع 
> 
> 
> عآدي اسئل وآتمنى تجآوبي :) 
> 
> 
> 
> كم الفرق بينك وبين اسيرة شووق ؟ >فضوول مقطعني مرره 
> 
> ...



 
أدري اني تلقفت وهذا السؤال لهوبي مو لي د

لكن كله وااحد خخخ


الفرق

دقيقه بحسب

هه

5 سنـوات


<< لقافه علي

----------


## كبرياء

أستضآفه حلووهـ .. 
لعضوه مميزهـ بجد  ..×_×
وبأنتظآر شبل الطفوف ..}!
سي يوو ..}
كبريآء ..!

----------


## hokr

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووور وبرك الله فيك

----------


## hope

> إستضافه حلوه مره
> 
> *الأحلى توآجد وتنويرك لنآ* 
> تسلمي حبيبتي هووبي على الإستضافه
> 
> 
> *الله يسلمك* 
> 
> كيف دخلت الموضوع ماأدري 
> ...



 

*مشكوره لتوآجدك*
*وتنويرك صفحتنآ* 

*جآري استدعآءه* 

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

مرحبآ..
ننتظر شبل الطفوف 
يعطيكم الف عآفيه 
سلام../

----------


## Hussain.T

> الاسئله: 
> س1/ ماهو الـتوبـيك حقك في الماسنجر ؟صاحب الأمر ضاقت الصدور فينا 
> س3 / ماهو لون كتابتك في الماسنجر ؟
> black 
> س4 / اي نوع ماسنجر تستخدم 9 أو غيرهـ ؟ 
> 9 
> س5 / من أول من أضفت في ماسنجرك ومن أول من أضافـك ؟
> عمتي  رحيل القلب 
> س 6\ كم عضو من منتدى في مسنجرك؟
> ...



عذرا ع التأخير الكبير

بس كآنت حالة الجهآز تعبآنة مآقدرت أجاوب

وشكرا ع الاتسدعاء الرآآئع

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آجآبآات روووعه وفضآيح آروووووع بكتيييييييييييير* 

*ننتظر اللي بعد شبل..*

*يعطيكم الف عافيه* 

*سي يوو*

*][عششوووق ][*

----------


## hope

*يآهلا شبل* 


*مشكور ع تلبيه الدعوه ،، وأن شاء الله ماأزعجنآك ^_^*

*نورتنآ بتوآجدك* 

*دمت بخير*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننتظر..!! 
>>يآحوبهآ للفضآيح

----------

